# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Očevi na porodu štete majkama, kaže Odent

## Deaedi

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/oce...e-clanak-37676

Dio teksta: 



> Iako većina žena ne želi niti pomisliti na porod bez prisustva svog partnera, neki od svjetskih liječnika specijalista za porođaje tvrde kako upravo sudjelovanje oca u porodu može dovesti do toga da majku treba poroditi carskim rezom, pa čak i do prekida braka ili mentalnih bolesti.
> 
> Opstetričar Michael Odent osim svega navedenog također vjeruje kako budućim majkama porod može biti puno duži i bolniji ukoliko osjete strah i nervozu svog partnera pored sebe.
> 
> -  Idealno okruženje za rođenje djeteta opčenito ne uključuje muškarce. Sudjelovao sam u porodima u posljednjih pedeset godina diljem svijeta, i najbolji okoliš koliko znam za lagani porod je kada nema nikoga u blizini, osim tihe i iskusne babice – bez doktora, bez supruga, izjavio je Odent za Observer objasnivši kako prisustvo partnera potiče stvaranje adrenalina kod žene zbog čega postaje napeta te se smanjuje produkcija hormona oksitocina koji je ključan za porod

----------


## Deaedi

Vidim da znanost jako napreduje, pa se uzroci mentalnih bolesti samo množe. Osim poroda carskim rezom, koji prema nekima uzrokuje sve i svašta, sada i sudjelovanje oca na porodu može uzrokovati mentalne bolesti  - kod koga: oca, majke, djeteta, možda babice ili doktora?

----------


## Joe

> Vidim da znanost jako napreduje, pa se uzroci mentalnih bolesti samo množe. Osim poroda carskim rezom, koji prema nekima uzrokuje sve i svašta, sada i sudjelovanje oca na porodu može uzrokovati mentalne bolesti  - kod koga: oca, majke, djeteta, možda babice ili doktora?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

Deaedi legenda   :Laughing:  

Iako moram napomenuti da sam od dvije ili tri različite žene čula da ne žele muža na porodu jer šta da on, siroti gleda krv i pati.

----------


## mikka

sigurna sam da si procitala ime nekog drugog doktora ne bi pisala ovako posprdne komentare   :Grin: 

da ostali opstetricari znaju koliko i m.o., bilo bi nam puno ljepse u rodilistima.

ovo me se specijalno dojmilo 


> Prema našem iskustvu vjerujem kako je u samom trenutku poroda, *uloga supruga vrlo važna jer usmjerava ženu kako da diše i tiska*


  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  da ne kazem da mi se sere od ovakvih izjava.

----------


## sirius

Kad se pročita par knjiga M.O. i bude na par njegovih predavanja  argumenti kojima obrazlaže ovu teoriju su više nego logični.
Ali to nije nikakva topla voda za nas,zar ne?Masu puta se o tome poslao na ovom forumu,samo što do sad nije izašlo u večernjem.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Arwen

pa meni osobno bi MM najvjerovatnije samo smetao
ali bi zato vrlo rado imala uz sebe prijateljicu

----------


## Maja

Na stranu posprdnost, ton se ni meni ne dopada, ali ovo je jedna od stvari gdje se s Odentom ne slažem. 
Prvo, mislim da je dogma oca na porodu jednako loša kao i ostale dogme, čak smo je i mi neko vrijeme isfuravali u stilu "muž koji ne želi/ne može biti sa mnom na porodu mi i ne treba". To je svakako pretjerano.
Ali isto mi se nikako ne sviđa kod Odenta (iako sam pročitala rekla bih većinu njegovih knjiga) što očeve tako isključivo gura iz ovoga, muškarce općenito. I to na temelju čega? Njegovih iskustava? Toga što on zna parove koji su se zbog poroda razišli? Znam i ja par muškaraca koji su bili fantastična podrška na porodima. I ne samo u smislu pomaganja oko disanja i tiskanja nego ih ima i koji ne šire adrenalin i nemaju potrebu na porodu nešto "raditi". 
Ja vjerujem da su žene općenito bolja pratnja na porodu. Ali ako žena želi da je uz nju partner i ako je on voljan i misli da može biti podrška kakvu ona treba onda ja ne bih parove plašila ovakvim izjavama kao što to radi Odent.

----------


## Anemona

Baš čitam jednu Odentovu knjigu o porodu (možda baš tu koju spominješ). Isto se dotiče muževa na porodu, ali nije to napisano kao generalni stav: muževi štete ženama na porodu, nego navodi da kod *nekih* žena prisustvo supruga na porodu može ponekad zakočiti otvaranje, trudove,... I ako do toga dođe da oni ustvari u dogovoru s rodiljom i suprugom, supruga udalje s poroda na neko vrijeme.
Inače u svim drugim tekstovima potiče prisutnost supruga uz rodilju.
Meni je ovi i logično, odnosno vjerujem da se neke žene možda osjećaju nelagodno da bi pred suprugom rađale, pa od tud i takva reakcija na porodu.  :/ 
Meni je nezamislivo rađanje bez supruga, ali mojih nekoliko poznanica ne želi supruga niti blizu.

----------


## mikka

ja sam procitala dosta njegovih knjiga pa je opet md bio samnom na oba poroda  :Grin:  

a bit ce i na trecem, kad ga bude.

ali nije mi bio trener, nego je samo bio prisutan. ide mi na onu stvar kad se sugerira da muskarci moraju "spasavati situaciju" kad, eto, jadna zena ne zna sto ju je snaslo na porodu  :Rolling Eyes:  . ipak su oni glavne zvijezde, treneri   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

i meni je MM bio na oba poroda. i jako mi je to puno značilo. mada nije bio ni od kakve koristi, lijepo mi je bilo što je uz mene. šteta da prilike nisu dopuštale da bude sa mnom i u predrađaoni.

----------


## icyoh

Moj muž je bio. najbitnije što je radio jest da je pružao podršku. Osim toga, rađalo se i njegovo dijete, ne samo moje, tako da je i on imao pravo prisustvovati tome.
Ide mi na jetra kad se s jedne strane od muških očekuje da budu ravnopravni roditelji, a s druge strane ih se "gura" iz nekih stvari.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Volim Odenta (i u mnogočemu se slažem s njim), ali ne volim predrasude i u ovom slučaju ne bih bila tako generalno uvjerena da je prisutnost oca i općenito muškaraca na porodu nužno loša. 
Ljudi razlličito reagiraju na slična iskustva i situacije pa ne vidim zašto bi se svim muškarcima unaprijed pripisivala nervoza i strah. MM je npr. mirni, staloženi, nježni flegmatik, nikad ga nisam vidjela uspaničenog i te njegove osobine su u x slučajeva povoljno djelovale na mene. Ne znam zašto bih očekivala da će na porodu biti drugačije? Osim toga, uvijek bi mi bilo prirodnije i normalnije podijeliti jedan od najsretnijih trenutaka u životu s osobom koju volim i koja mi je bliska, nego s nekom nepoznatom (na stranu stručnost, koja je svakako korisna i često potrebna, ali to je već druga priča). Uostalom, ako se radi o rođenju _našeg_ djeteta, čije bi mi prisustvo na porodu bilo potrebnije i smislenije, ako ne prisustvo oca? I zašto bi njemu bio uskraćen taj doživljaj? Evo, baš jučer na tečaju babica priča kako se kontakt koža na kožu kod blizanaca (a mi ćemo dobiti blizance) ostvaruje tako da jedna beba ide mami, a druga tati. Sigurno se nećemo toga odreći zbog neke teorije koja s nama nema veze. 
Odent je sigurno puno napravio za afirmaciju ženskih prava i kompetencije na porodu. Bez sumnje je doprinio podizanju naše samosvijesti u cilju oslobađanja od onoga što nam je u porodu nametnuto. Za nekoga to možda može značiti i sudjelovanje muškaraca, ali ja ne bih išla toliko daleko da tome pripisujem opće važenje. Osobno bih na porodu uvjek više voljela imati kraj sebe liječnika kao što je on, nego npr. neku liječnicu koja je 3 x rodila uz drip, epiduralnu i epiziotomiju i misli da je to super.

Što se tiče rastava brakova, vjerujem da svašta može biti uzrok. Neki par se nije mogao dogovoriti oko djetetova imena pa su se na kraju zbog toga i rastali. U tom svjetlu, sasvim je moguće da jedno izuzetno iskustvo kao što je porod sa sobom donese i velike promjene. Ima nas svakakvih. Nismo svi zreli, psihički stabilni, ne poznajemo svi sebe i ljude s kojima dijelimo život.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali to nije nikakva topla voda za nas,zar ne?Masu puta se o tome poslao na ovom forumu,samo što do sad nije izašlo u večernjem.


Ah, ako se pisalo na onim forumima podrske, onda sigurno nisam procitala, tamo nemam kaj raditi. Ja sam prizemna, nemogu se samo slagati i kimati glavom, zamisli, imam potrebu reci ono sto milslim, pa citam Vecernji, a ne pdf-ove podrske.

Inace, tesko mi je zamisliti da neki strucnjak moze tako jako pogrijesiti u jednom aspektu poroda, a biti potpuno u pravu u drugom aspektu. To je isto podrucje.

Nije da sad ocekujem da je u pravu i oko cijepanja atoma i poroda. Ali ako je strucnjak za porode, onda ako izjavi ovakvu glupost, cijeli njegov opus kao strucnjaka za porode je, blago receno, upitan.

----------


## sirius

Članak je vrlo  kratak.Tako da se u tih par rečenica  teksta ne može  saznati pozadina iza tih rečenica.Da očevi štete majkama je malo grubo za reći.Očevi nesvjesno i nenamjerno mogu štetiti tijeku poroda.
Postoje mehanizmi kojima je to detaljno objašnjeno.
Mentalne bolesti,opet malo grubo rečeno.Depresija nakon poroda kod oca je realnije za reći.Zašto se to čini toliko uvredljivo?
Očevi mogu biti uz majku i bebu i na tisuće drugih načina i opet biti jako dobri očevi .Čak i bez davanja uputa o tiskanju i disanju u ključnom trenutku.
Iako u potpunosti razumijem želju majki da uz sebe imaju blisku osobu na porodu.Kako su kod nas stvari regulirane tako da je najčešće jedino dopušteno prisustvo oca(ako je uopće dopušteno bilo čije) razumljiva je želja  za potporom bliske osobe u nepoznatom okruženju.

----------


## Scandalous

Očevi koje poznajem, a bili su na porodu, svi do jednog tvrde da ne bi to iskustvo mjenjali ni za što jer su se na taj način daleko više povezali s djetetom... 
Ako poznajemo sebe i partnera, ta odluka bi trebala biti laka... Ne bih išla do te mjere da naređujem da tako mora biti, ali mi je itekako lakše znajući da će on biti tamo... ne očekujem da išta radi, sama pomisao da je u blizini me tješi i umiruje... 
Bila je to njegova odluka i ne vidim kako bi njegova prisutnost mogla utjecati na naš brak... u negativnom smislu... voljela bih da se to objasni... kako može negativno utjecati? Što će mi zamjerati jer je gledao neš fuj?Ili što sam mu opsovala sve po spisku? Ili možda zato jer sam mu ostavila modrice na ruci? Ne razumijem...

----------


## Mihovil

Upravo sam ušla u 35 tjedan trudnoće i MM će ići sa mnom na porod. I u ovom trenutku stvarno ne znam koga bi više željela na porodu od njega. MM nije baš staložena osoba, često i lako plane, ali vjerujem u njegovi moć kontrole u takvim trenutcima. Mene na samu pomisao o porodu trese adrenalin i veliko uzbuđenje, a vjerujem da je i njemu samom tako.

I nekoliko sam mu puta objasnila da mi na porodu ne treba da me drži za ruku, da me tješi i da preuzima odgovornost za moja ponašanja, jer sam ja kao jadna i nemoćna samim tim što sam žena i trebam zaštitinika, već da samo tamo bude uz mene. Jer prošli porod sam bila sama i mislim da mi je tih par sati bilo najusamljenije razdoblje u životu. Ja ću u svakom slučaju biti u glavnoj ulozi.

Mislim da bi bilo divno da možemo rađati u uvjetima o kakvim Odent priča, ali mislim da je mislim da je realnost u našim rodilištima nešto drugo. I dok se to ne promijeni, MM će biti jedina osoba koju u tom trenutku želim uz sebe. I on je svjestan  da ne može predvidjeti kako će porod utjecati na njega i njegov doživljaj moje vagine, jer će je vidjeti u nekoj drugoj funkciji, osim u seksualnoj kao do sada, ali to je "rizik" koji oboje preuzimamo. Uostalom ne ide na porod neinformiran, već sudjeluje u mojoj pripremi.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Mislim da se ne može generalizirati. Osobno znam puno meni dragih cura koje su rodile u prisustvu svojih supruga i bilo im je to kao i meni iznimno pozitivno i povezujuće iskustvo s partnerom.
A opet čujem od nekih cura koje ni u ludilu ne bi uzele muža na porod. Dakle sve ovisi od osobe do osobe, od para do para. Vjerujem da ima "zaguljenih" muškaraca koji tamo samo smetaju (potvrdila nam je to nama draga primalja iz Vž rodilišta na tečaju), ali ima i onih koji su savršena podrška. Meni je tako npr. nezamislivo da je bilo tko drugi sa mnom u rodilištu osim MM.

----------


## Smajlić

> Moj muž je bio. najbitnije što je radio jest da je pružao podršku. Osim toga, rađalo se i njegovo dijete, ne samo moje, tako da je i on imao pravo prisustvovati tome.
> Ide mi na jetra kad se s jedne strane od muških očekuje da budu ravnopravni roditelji, a s druge strane ih se "gura" iz nekih stvari.


potpisujem od riječi do riječi!

----------


## Maja

Meni recimo to ne sjeda, to da on ima _pravo_ biti tamo.
Mislim da je žena ta koja mora odlučiti, bez pritisaka, koga tamo želi jer to jest fiziološki važno, ona mora ostati što manje uznemirena, a svakako nije dobro rješenje da je tamo netko tko će je blokirati.
Tek ako ona želi onda se može vidjeti želi li i partner.

----------


## ivarica

a ovisi i o rodilistu, npr to je odentu na jednom predavanju zamjerila jedna nasa primalja s ogromnim iskustvom, da kad govori o tatama koji uznemiravaju, treba ipak uzeti i obzir praksu u nasim rodilistima

 u rodilistu u kojem sam ja rodila, ne samo tata nego i dva mrge bi samo mogli pomoci porodu
jer krajnja uznemirenost je tamo vec defaultna

----------


## icyoh

Zašto Majo? Dijete je više tvoje jer ga ti rađaš? Pa smiješ izričito odlučiti želiš li tatu prisutnog ili ne u trenutku kada beba dođe na svijet?

I zašto pretpostavka da će te partner blokirati? Pa nije bedast.

Ja osobno sam rađala *naše* dijete - i niti u kojem slučaju ne bih branila mužu (kojeg smatram ravnopravnim) da prisustvuje jednom od najljepših trenutaka naših života.


Nema ravnopravnosti u roditeljstvu  :/

----------


## sladjanaf

ne vjerujem Odentu.

----------


## Anemona

> Zašto Majo? Dijete je više tvoje jer ga ti rađaš? Pa smiješ izričito odlučiti želiš li tatu prisutnog ili ne u trenutku kada beba dođe na svijet?
> 
> I zašto pretpostavka da će te partner blokirati? Pa nije bedast.
> 
> Ja osobno sam rađala *naše* dijete - i niti u kojem slučaju ne bih branila mužu (kojeg smatram ravnopravnim) da prisustvuje jednom od najljepših trenutaka naših života.
> 
> 
> Nema ravnopravnosti u roditeljstvu  :/


Moram potpisati, jer se slažem s tobom.   :Grin:  
Ali stvarno imam nekoliko poznanica/prijateljica koje niti u ludilu ne žele muža na porodu, jer ne žele da ih gleda u "tom stanju". 
I naravno da se muž kod njih na porodu pojavi to bi bio problem.
Meni nije jasno koje je "to stanje", jer si ne mogu zamisliti da muž nije uz mene u tom trenutku. Kad bi bilo baš nešto da ne može nikako biti prisutan (npr. da ima vodene kozice ili crijevnu virozu,...), voljela bih da je jedna draga prijateljica sa mnom. Ali mogu zamisliti samo nju u toj ulozi, nikog drugog.

----------


## Maja

> Zašto Majo? Dijete je više tvoje jer ga ti rađaš? Pa smiješ izričito odlučiti želiš li tatu prisutnog ili ne u trenutku kada beba dođe na svijet?
> 
> I zašto pretpostavka da će te partner blokirati? Pa nije bedast.
> 
> Ja osobno sam rađala *naše* dijete - i niti u kojem slučaju ne bih branila mužu (kojeg smatram ravnopravnim) da prisustvuje jednom od najljepših trenutaka naših života.
> 
> 
> Nema ravnopravnosti u roditeljstvu  :/


Pa nema u tom smislu, kao ni kod dojenja. Biološka je činjenica da majke rađaju. 
Ne čini nas to boljim roditelji(ca)ma od njih niti bi trebalo ometati povezivanje, ali uloge nam jesu različite.
Kao što znam muževe koji su super na porodu tako znam i one koji bi svoje partnerice bili iživcirali i one su se ispravno odlučile za neku drugu opciju i mislim da tu nikakvo pravo očeva ne bi smjelo biti prepreka. Isto tako će se neke žene više brinuti na porodu oko muževa nego oko sebe i to će ih ometati. Itd i itomeslično. Žena ima pravo pobrinuti se da joj je okolina za porod što manje ometajuća. 
I nije stvar u tome da je partner bedast, kakve to veze ima s pameću. U pitanju su emocionalne reakcije kao i one racionalne. 
Imati muža na porodu nije ekvivalentno tome da ga smatraš ravnopravnim, to se lako dokaže u ostalim aspektima zajedničke brige o djetetu.

----------


## Mima

Potpuno razumijem što Odent govori, i razumom i osjećajima   :Grin:  , i kad sam razmišljala o porodu točno sam osjećala da mi prisustvo muža može biti otežavajući faktor. 
Mi smo se svejedno prijavili na tečaj za očeve jer mislim da je u našim bolnicama ipak bolje da žena koja rađa ne bude sama.

(no na kraju sam završila na hitnom carskom, pa su sva ova moja promišljanja ionako pala u vodu)

----------


## sladjanaf

pa Odent to može reći i drugačije, npr. "za neke rodilje je bolje da rađaju samo uz prisustvo babice", jer je činjenica da velikom broju žena prisustvo muža ne smeta.

vidim da smo svi krenuli s vlastitim iskustvima, pa da i ja kažem koju.
ja sam završila u rađaoni s trudovima u razmaku od 3 minute. a muž mi još nije bio došao. morao je naći parking    :Laughing:  
kad sam legla na onaj stol, trudovi su netragom nestali. dok mi se muž nije pojavio. onda su ponovno krenuli. 
a da ne pričam o osjećaju sigurnosti koji sam dobila tek u trenutku kad je ušao u rađaonu. neprocjenjivo.
i zato mislim da Odent generalizira, bez obzira na 50-godišnje iskustvo.

----------


## iridana2666

> Vidim da znanost jako napreduje, pa se uzroci mentalnih bolesti samo množe. Osim poroda carskim rezom, koji prema nekima uzrokuje sve i svašta, sada i sudjelovanje oca na porodu može uzrokovati mentalne bolesti  - kod koga: oca, majke, djeteta, možda babice ili doktora?


X   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

Ne stoji ti argument - to bi ti bilo kao da ne dozvoljavaš mužu da bude prisutan dok dojiš jer smeta. 

I ako imamo jednake uloge u odgoju, imamo i ista prava. Pa je samim time i njegovo pravo da bude tu dok se dijete rađa, doji - kad je već nemoguće da to radi sam.




> Žena ima pravo pobrinuti se da joj je okolina za porod što manje ometajuća.


A muškarac nema prava? Ili je njegova uloga da sjedi i grize nokte, ne bi li, ne daj Bože, zasmetao ženici.


Nimalo mi se ne sviđa to prenaglašavanje uloge mame i to insinuiranje da muškarac ometa.

----------


## Trina

Prije par godina ovdje u mom mjestu je jedan od budućih očeva iskopao nekakav članak da se toliko i toliko (ne znam točno brojku) posto (a bilo je dosta) parova, gdje očevi sudjeluju u porodu, rastaju. Pa se mjesecima pričalo o tome, svi smo se smijali a muškarci su imali super izgovor za ne ići na porod. Na kraju je ispalo da je onaj prvi tata koji je proširio priču iz članka, ipak bio na porodu. I razveo se nakon par godina  :Laughing:  

Meni je moj bio na trećem, prije nije htio. To mi je bio najbezbolniji i najljepši porod od svih. Najgori osjećaj koji pamtim iz poroda je taj da sam sama ko pas i da nikoga nije briga. Ovako sam imala njega uz sebe koji je proživljavao sve samnom, bar koliko je mogao i nije bolje moglo biti. I čitala sam članke   :Grin:  di piše kako su očevi koji prisustvuju porodu, bliskiji sa svojom djecom pa eto, moj muž je strašno vezan za to treće dijete. Tako da bi svakoj ženi savjetovala da uzme muža sa sobom. Ako ona to želi, naravno, jer ima žena kojima je neugodno da je u takvim bolovima i toliko ranjivoj ulozi gleda muž

----------


## Maja

icyoh, karikiraš
ali, ako idemo u tom smjeru, i dojenje je osjetljivo i da dojim a muž mi npr cijelo vrijeme zvoca da kak to držim dijete, da jel sam ja sigurna da on dosta jede, da ne bi li mu prvo promijenila pelenu, zamolila bih ga da se makne
Probaj se odmaknuti od svog iskustva malo i zamisliti ženu koja zna da ne želi muža na porodu iz bilo kojeg razloga, misliš li da bi je on tada trebao ipak na to siliti jer je to njegovo pravo??

----------


## icyoh

Uopće ne karikiram. Ti krećeš od (krive) pretpostavke da žena ima pravo zabraniti mužu da prisustvuje zajedničkim trenucima s njihovim zajedničkim djetetom jer ju ometa.
Niti smatram da žena to ima pravo braniti, niti smatram da prosječan tata ometa.

A probaj zamisliti ženu kojoj je muž potreban na porodu i želi ga prisutnog, no on neće i neće jer mu je to, štajaznam bljak. Takvog bi popljuvali. A ženu koja zabrani mužu da prisustvuje iako on to želi (i "normalan" je), prikazujemo kao onu koja "ima pravo na neometen porod".
Dvostruka mjerila, draga moja  :/

----------


## Maja

> A probaj zamisliti ženu kojoj je muž potreban na porodu i želi ga prisutnog, no on neće i neće jer mu je to, štajaznam bljak. Takvog bi popljuvali.


Ne znam tko bi ga popljuvao jer sam upravo u svom prvom postu rekla da je ideja koju smo u vezi toga bili profuravali, po meni, kriva. Dakle, meni je ok da partner to izjavi i ja ne bi ni riječ rekla.

----------


## Juroslav

> A probaj zamisliti ženu kojoj je muž potreban na porodu i želi ga prisutnog, no on neće i neće jer mu je to, štajaznam bljak. Takvog bi popljuvali. A ženu koja zabrani mužu da prisustvuje iako on to želi (i "normalan" je), prikazujemo kao onu koja "ima pravo na neometen porod".
> Dvostruka mjerila, draga moja  :/


*X*

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A probaj zamisliti ženu kojoj je muž potreban na porodu i želi ga prisutnog, no on neće i neće jer mu je to, štajaznam bljak. Takvog bi popljuvali.
> 
> 
> Ne znam tko bi ga popljuvao jer sam upravo u svom prvom postu rekla da je ideja koju smo u vezi toga bili profuravali, po meni, kriva. Dakle, meni je ok da partner to izjavi i ja ne bi ni riječ rekla.


Pa naravno da ćeš to reći kada u startu krećeš od činjenice da:
a) muškarac ometa
b) žena ima pravo na izbor, ali ne i muškarac

Eto, meni nije ok da je ijednom roditelju porod bljak niti da ijedan roditelj brani nešto drugome. Jer smo ravnopravni i jer smo zajednica. I imamo jednaka prava (i obveze) vezana uz dijete.

----------


## pomikaki

ajme oko čega se prepirete
stvar je vrlo jednostavna: svaki par je priča za sebe.
Vjerujem da ima muževa koji svojoj ženi pomognu pri porodu (ali samo ako ih to zanima dovoljno da se prije toga zbilja dobro informiraju) a ima i tih čije će prisustvo uzrokovati određene probleme pri porodu.

----------


## Smajlić

> *Trina* jer ima žena kojima je neugodno da je u takvim bolovima i toliko ranjivoj ulozi gleda muž


mislim, ne mogu si zamisliti da mi je u bilo kojoj situaciji neugodno pred mužem.
Pa zato mi i je muž - jer je uvijek uz mene, moja podrška, snaga i ljubav.
I mm uvijek voli reći da je presretan da je bio prisutan trenucima kada su se naša djeca rodila.
U svakom slučaju mislim da ima pravo prisustvovati rođenju svog djeteta i nema mu tko to pravo uskratiti.
Tijekom rađanja, možeš mu reći da ne govori, ako želiš tišinu.
Možeš mu reći da te masira, ako želiš.
Možeš mu reći da ti pjeva, ako želiš (to meni nikad ne bi palo na pamet reći mm),
i vjerujem da će svaki tata napravit sve moguće da ženi koja rađa i njegovo dijete bude što udobnije i lakše, a ne da bude smetnja ženi.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne krećem od činjenice da svaki muškarac ometa
To je velika razlika

----------


## zarrin

ja na ovo gledam ovako: MM je čovjek sa kojim sam odabrala živjeti do kraja života( nadam se  :Laughing:  ), koji mi je ujedno i najbolji prijatelj i osoba s kojom sam i ću prolaziti kroz sve teške, stresne ali i sretne trenutke i koga bi onda prije htjela uz sebe kad na svijet donosim svoje dijete nego njega! on je bio samnom kad se rađao naš sin i žalim samo što od 20 sati trudova je samo zadnjih 4 sata mogao biti tamo jer sam duugo bila u predrađaoni. a on kaže da taj osjećaj kada je bebonju vidio da izlazi i njegov prvi plač je nešto što si ne bi oprostio da je propustio.
a npr. komentare tipa ne bi ga htjela na porodu jer bu vidio krv i sl. pa će nam to pokvariti naš seksualni život( kaže moja frendica) mi je predjetinjasto...

----------


## icyoh

> Vjerujem da ima muževa koji svojoj ženi pomognu pri porodu (ali samo ako ih to zanima dovoljno da se prije toga zbilja dobro informiraju) a ima i tih čije će prisustvo uzrokovati određene probleme pri porodu.


Stoji - no ako se partner informira, pruža podršku i pokazuje jasnu želju da prisustvuje porodu onda ne mislim da to žena ima pravo braniti.




> i vjerujem da će svaki tata napravit sve moguće da ženi koja rađa i njegovo dijete bude što udobnije i lakše, a ne da bude smetnja ženi


Ne znam - nekada zaista mislim da karikiramo, no muškarci koje ja poznajem su ovakvi. A ne smetaju i maltretiraju glupim pitanjima.

----------


## icyoh

> Ne krećem od činjenice da svaki muškarac ometa
> To je velika razlika


Kažeš da svaka žena ima pravo pobrinuti se da joj okolina bude neometajuća. I da ne misliš da muškarac ima _pravo_  biti na porodu nego da žena mora odlučiti koga želi.

Očito ja ne zaključujem najbolje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

Tako je. Ne znam gdje iz toga slijedi da je SVAKI muškarac ometajući faktor na porodu al dobro.
Nemam se vremena više prepucavati, valjda je nekom i jasno što sam htjela reći.
Moj glavni point je uglavnom bio da mislim da Odent u ovome pretjeruje.

----------


## Deaedi

> A probaj zamisliti ženu kojoj je muž potreban na porodu i želi ga prisutnog, no on neće i neće jer mu je to, štajaznam bljak. Takvog bi popljuvali. A ženu koja zabrani mužu da prisustvuje iako on to želi (i "normalan" je), prikazujemo kao onu koja "ima pravo na neometen porod".
> Dvostruka mjerila, draga moja  :/


Slažem se!

Majka i otac su jednako važni. Oba su roditelji. To što muškarci ne mogu roditi daje im čak veće pravo da odaberu da li žele biti ne porodu, nego što majka ima pravo izbaciti oca ako ga ne želi na porodu.

----------


## icyoh

deaedi dosadna si, uvijek te moram potpisati   :Grin:  

Maja, da se ne prepucavamo - ako muškarac nema pravo odlučiti smije li prisustvovati nego to žena radi umjesto njega, onda je očito da nemamo jednako pravo glasa.

----------


## Matilda

> ajme oko čega se prepirete
> stvar je vrlo jednostavna: svaki par je priča za sebe.
> Vjerujem da ima muževa koji svojoj ženi pomognu pri porodu (ali samo ako ih to zanima dovoljno da se prije toga zbilja dobro informiraju) a ima i tih čije će prisustvo uzrokovati određene probleme pri porodu.


Tako je.
Ovisi i o ženi i muškarcu.
Ne bih generalizirala kao Odent i sve trpala pod jednu kapu. 

Iz mog iskustva, meni je bilo potrebno društvo.
Takav sam tip. Nije mi smetalo ni snimanje, ni fotografiranje, ni MM pored mene. 
Mislim da bi se porod zakomplicirao da nije bilo MM.
Dok nije došao, baš sam bila nemirna. Kad je došao, opustila sam se, sve je nekako bilo lakše. osjećala sam se sigurnije. I bio je aktivni sudionik. Inače, on pada u nesvijest kad vadi krv, ali rođenje svoje djece nije htio propustiti.    :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Pretpostavljam da je Odent krivo prenesen, kao što je krivo preneseno, primjerice, da je Celine Dione trudna iz zamrznute pa oplođene jajne stanice, nego iz zamrznutog embrija. Biće ti novinari koji to prenose nisu uopće senzibilizirani za tu stvar. Ako je to mišljenje stvarno od Odenta, onda na to  :/, jer da prisutnost oca može dovest do mentalnih bolesti i raspada braka mi je totalna besmislica.

----------


## Scandalous

A da mi je znati kojoj to ženi nije neugodno začeti dijete (jel smijem napisati raširiti noge?), al neugodno joj je da ju muž gleda dok rađa... Ma da joj muž smeta iz ne znam kojeg razloga koji sam vidjela ovdje da je naveden, onda u tom braku nešto ne štima... kako pobogu muž nije nekome najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje.... meni to nikako nije jasno...

----------


## Anemona

> A da mi je znati kojoj to ženi nije neugodno začeti dijete (jel smijem napisati raširiti noge?), al neugodno joj je da ju muž gleda dok rađa... Ma da joj muž smeta iz ne znam kojeg razloga koji sam vidjela ovdje da je naveden, *onda u tom braku nešto ne štima...* kako pobogu muž nije nekome najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje.... meni to nikako nije jasno...


A meni nije jasno, zašto se tome čudiš. Zar misliš da se djeca rađaju samo u sretnim brakovima i kod parova koji odlično i ravnopravno zajedno funkcioniraju?

----------


## cvijeta73

isuse, ja se smatram ravnopravnom ,ali bome ste vi za mene preravnopravne.   :Grin:  
ja se slažem s majom, kao prvo da odent pretjeruje, i da babica (deaedi   :Laughing:  ) neće oboliti od mentalne bolesti, a kao drugo da ipak mama ima prioritet pri odabiru *načina poroda*. 
zajedno smo ih radili, zajedno ćemo ih odgajati, ali zajedno ih nećemo roditi, kako god okreneš. :/ 

mm je bio na oba MOJA (  :Grin:  ) poroda, puno mi je pomogao, i mislim da je to bila baš velika stvar za nas, al da me je na bilo koji način ometao, bome se ne bi ustručavala izbaciti ga iz rađaone.
a vjerujem da bi on ispoštovao moje želje bez ikakvih primisli da im proturječi. naročito kad je vidio da nije baš neki pis of kejk roditi. 

deaedi, a što da tm npr. forsira prirodni porod (jer mu je slučajno recimo odent upao u ruke), a ti smatraš da je carski za tvoj slučaj sigurniji i želiš carski? a on zapeo za prirodnjaka.

karikiram, al mislim da o načinu poroda stvarno ne možemo zajedno odlučivati.  :/

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da dolazi do nesporazuma izmedju Maje i icyoh zbog razglicitog pogleda na samu rijec "ometa".  Ispravite me ako sam u krivu..

Slutim da icyoh to vidi na nacin da on recimo postavlja kriva pitanja ili radi krive stvari, dok vjerujem da Maja na to gleda da otac moze raditi sve prave stvari ali svejedno siriti prostorom adrenalin koji smeta porodu.

Adrenalin je taj koji usporava porod, koji ometa trudove i koji moze dovesti do hitnog carskog itd.  I ukoliko je otac takav da nije u stanju biti smiren i u nirvani dok majka radja, apsolutno mogu podrzati ideju da majka odluci da otac ne prisustvuje porodu u svrhu sto uspjesnijeg i lakseg poroda.

No kad gledamo nase bolnice i radjanje u njima, mislim da nema govora o tati ili ne tati.  Adrenalin je do maksimuma, tata tu stvarno moze samo pomoci da se ona manje bori sa sistemom.

Ove nijanse o kojima odent govori a i ovaj moj paragraf gore gdje majka odlucuje da tata ne sudjeluje u svrhu stu lakseg poroda - rekla bih da to ipak prolazi vecinom kod kucnih poroda, gdje je ajmo reci sve skoro pa idealno pa bi ocev adrenalin mogao utjecati.  Ak se prica o bolnici, tatin adrenalin je stvarno zanemariv u odnosu na milion drugih stvari koje ometaju porod tamo.

IMHO

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi, a što da tm npr. forsira prirodni porod (jer mu je slučajno recimo odent upao u ruke), a ti smatraš da je carski za tvoj slučaj sigurniji i želiš carski? a on zapeo za prirodnjaka.


Pa kad bi MM bio toliko povodljiv i intelektualno ogranicen da smatra Odenta mjerodavnim ili da iz bilo kog razloga smatra da je neki nacin poroda bolji od carskog, pa iskreno to mi je nevjerojatno   :Laughing:   Sumnjam da bi bio MM da je za prirodnjaka.

----------


## Maja

Ne mislim da vrijedi samo za kućne, pa i u bolnicu je moguće povesti nekoga za koga mislimo da će biti "smireniji", ako nije bolnički uvjet da je partner.

----------


## Scandalous

> A meni nije jasno, zašto se tome čudiš. Zar misliš da se djeca rađaju samo u sretnim brakovima i kod parova koji odlično i ravnopravno zajedno funkcioniraju?


Ne, nego smatram da nitko normalan ne misli da bi 'otac' koji je pijanac, zlostavlja ženu i djecu ima ikakvo pravo biti na porodu...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nekako mi je logično da se ovdje raspravljava o zajednicama muškarca i žene u punom smislu te riječi, a ne potpisanom papiru... I, kao što rekoh, onda taj brak ili zajednica ne funkcionira, ako žena ne želi muža na porodu...

----------


## Maja

Ja znam dosta zajednica koje funkcioniraju sasvim fine iako ona ne želi njega na porodu. A mnoge koje su, unatoč harmoniji na porodu, završile razvodom. Ima svega.

----------


## Scandalous

> deaedi, a što da tm npr. forsira prirodni porod (jer mu je slučajno recimo odent upao u ruke), a ti smatraš da je carski za tvoj slučaj sigurniji i želiš carski? a on zapeo za prirodnjaka.
> 
> karikiram, al mislim da o načinu poroda stvarno ne možemo zajedno odlučivati.  :/


Ne ide mene, al svejedno-pričamo o moralnom ili zakonskom pravu?

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni nije jasno, zašto se tome čudiš. Zar misliš da se djeca rađaju samo u sretnim brakovima i kod parova koji odlično i ravnopravno zajedno funkcioniraju?
> 
> 
> Ne, nego smatram da nitko normalan ne misli da bi 'otac' koji je pijanac, zlostavlja ženu i djecu ima ikakvo pravo biti na porodu...   
> 
> Nekako mi je logično da se ovdje raspravljava o zajednicama muškarca i žene u punom smislu te riječi, a ne potpisanom papiru... I, kao što rekoh, onda taj brak ili zajednica ne funkcionira, ako žena ne želi muža na porodu...


Mislim da je puno brakova između pijanaca, zlostavljača,... i prekrasne zajednice između muškarca i žene.  :/

----------


## anchie76

> Scandalous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A da mi je znati kojoj to ženi nije neugodno začeti dijete (jel smijem napisati raširiti noge?), al neugodno joj je da ju muž gleda dok rađa... Ma da joj muž smeta iz ne znam kojeg razloga koji sam vidjela ovdje da je naveden, *onda u tom braku nešto ne štima...* kako pobogu muž nije nekome najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje.... meni to nikako nije jasno...
> 
> 
> A meni nije jasno, zašto se tome čudiš. Zar misliš da se djeca rađaju samo u sretnim brakovima i kod parova koji odlično i ravnopravno zajedno funkcioniraju?


Tu je ta razlika u percepciji tog "smetanja" koje se spominje.  Muskarci po nekako po defaultu luce adrenalin, imaju potrebu pomoci, rijesiti, nesto uciniti.  To je sve sto se ne treba raditi na porodu.  I to su stvari koje ometaju porod.  Nema to previse veze s tim jel on inace najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje, niti da je brak u krizi ili vec nesto deseto.  Problem je u tome sto je vecini njih tesko gledati zenu koja je u bolovima, sto imaju potrebe to rijesiti i sto vecini njih ne dolazi prirodno da sjede skrstenih ruku i pritom smireni do maksimuma.

----------


## icyoh

> karikiram, al mislim da o načinu poroda stvarno ne možemo zajedno odlučivati.  :/


Znači, muškarac nema pravo glasa kod poroda, dojenja, pretpostavljam i kod vođenja trudnoće, ishrane, eventualnog pušenja i sl.
Pa najbolje da se uključi tek kada dijete krene u školu, onda će valjda barem imati pravo glasa u odabiru koji šport smije trenirati.

Meni je od svega najbitniji kompromis - i da, zaista vjerujem da se skupa možemo dogovoriti o svemu (eventualno ne o shoppingu). Jer ne mislim da ima teme gdje ijedno od nas smije biti autokrat.

I isto kako ne bih tolerirala da on meni kategorički zabrani da štajaznam krstim dijete (glup primjer) tako niti ja njemu ne bih kategorički zabranila da dođe na porod ako želi (i pod pretpostavkom da će mi biti podrška, a ne smetalo).
Da smeta, izašao bi van - no ne bih u startu rekla "ne smiješ jer ja ne dozvoljavam".

----------


## Scandalous

> Ja znam dosta zajednica koje funkcioniraju sasvim fine iako ona ne želi njega na porodu. A mnoge koje su, unatoč harmoniji na porodu, završile razvodom. Ima svega.


I nitko ne osporava da ima svega... znam i ja brakove koji su za mene nezamislivi, ali eto oni tako funkcioniraju-ona je prava pravcata kućanica koja sve radi, a ima i posao, a on uglavnom leži na fotelji kad dođe doma... al da vidiš koja je to ljubav, ne bi vjerovala...

Stvar je u tome da je to bio njihov zajednički izbor i samo se o tome ovdje i radi... ja se slažem da ne mora postojati apsolutna ravnopravnost da bi neka zajednica funkcionirala, ali u svakoj zajednici svi članovi moraju imati pravo glasa i pravo izbora kad se radi o nečemo što je zajedničko...

U redu je ako žena smatra da muž ne bi mogao podnjeti porod, da je previše nervozan i slično, a on se s time složi i prepusti joj na odluku... ali niti pod razno nije u redu zabraniti prisutstvo pod izgovorom da sam ja ta koja rađa... a što rađam-svoje ili naše (zajedničko) dijete?

----------


## Mima

Razlog radi kojega sam ja smatrala da bi mi muž bio otežavajuća okolnost na porodu svakako nije neugoda   :Grin:  niti bilo što tome slično. Ja jednostavno poznajem sebe i poznajem naš odnos - u teškim situacijama u njegovom prisustvu ja sam sklona dio 'težine' prebacivati na njega; takva sam, razmažena, ovisna o njemu. Puno sam jača kad sam sama i to je to. Ja nisam željela da muž sa mnom ide niti na preglede u trudnoći jer mi je trudnoća bila rizična i svaki pregled stresan i puno sam se lakše sa tim stresom nosila sama. Žao mi je radi mog muža, jer je dijete vidio na ultrazvuku samo jednom, i znam da mi to vjerojatno zamjera, no poštovao je moje želje. Znam da neki parovi govore 'mi smo trudni' - no kod nas sam trudna bila JA   :Wink:

----------


## Scandalous

> Tu je ta razlika u percepciji tog "smetanja" koje se spominje.  Muskarci po nekako po defaultu luce adrenalin, imaju potrebu pomoci, rijesiti, nesto uciniti.  To je sve sto se ne treba raditi na porodu.  I to su stvari koje ometaju porod.  Nema to previse veze s tim jel on inace najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje, niti da je brak u krizi ili vec nesto deseto.  Problem je u tome sto je vecini njih tesko gledati zenu koja je u bolovima, sto imaju potrebe to rijesiti i sto vecini njih ne dolazi prirodno da sjede skrstenih ruku i pritom smireni do maksimuma.


Eto i dalje ne razumijem zašto bi to ometalo porod... Voljela bih da se javi neka koja je to doživjela i konkretno objasni čime je to ometao.... na koji način... i zašto...

----------


## anchie76

Adrenalin kod zene u tijelu zaustavlja porod.  Tjekom poroda adrenalin se mora drzati sto nizim moguce.  To je to. 

Kod neke zene ce se dici adrenalin zbog same ideje da mora u bolnicu (npr moj slucaj i mnogih zena oko mene kojima su trudovi stali kad su dosle tamo).  Kod druge ce se dici jer je pored nje osoba koja ima visoku razinu adrenalina i jednostavno to siri prostorijom (npr. vidi se kak je osoba uzbudjena, u strahu itd)

Da se ne ponavljam



> Muskarci po nekako po defaultu luce adrenalin, imaju potrebu pomoci, rijesiti, nesto uciniti. To je sve sto se ne treba raditi na porodu. I to su stvari koje ometaju porod.

----------


## pomikaki

> Scandalous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A da mi je znati kojoj to ženi nije neugodno začeti dijete (jel smijem napisati raširiti noge?), al neugodno joj je da ju muž gleda dok rađa... Ma da joj muž smeta iz ne znam kojeg razloga koji sam vidjela ovdje da je naveden, *onda u tom braku nešto ne štima...* kako pobogu muž nije nekome najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje.... meni to nikako nije jasno...
> 
> 
> A meni nije jasno, zašto se tome čudiš. Zar misliš da se djeca rađaju samo u sretnim brakovima i kod parova koji odlično i ravnopravno zajedno funkcioniraju?


pa recimo, mogu zamisliti brak u kojem se muž i žena seksaju u mraku, a kad rađa u bolnici upaljena su svjetla... đizs   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ili konkretno u mom slučaju, mm je bio sasvim  8) premda je i on od onih koji u bolnici padaju u nesvjest, jedino je previše pričao u trenutku kad meni nije odgovaralo. Znam da sam mu u neko doba više puta rekla da šuti onako režeći kroz zube. Ali to je zapravo bila manja smetnja u odnosu na ostale faktore. Mislim da bi uz malo pripreme (sad kad imam i ja više iskustva) mogao i puno bolje funkcionirati. Ali činjenica je da je on malo brbljav i inače i da je jednostavno muško i nije nikad rodio. Ipak znam da mu je stalo da bude prisutan pa ga neću tjerati.

Ali to je bilo u slučaju bolničkog poroda, on je bio opušten jer je imao povjerenja u doktore. U slučaju kućnog poroda, sasvim sam sigurna da bih lakše rodila sama, makar u grmlju, nego da njega slušam kako diže paniku.

Tako da svaki čovjek (muž   :Grin:  ) reagira različito. Vjerujem i da svaki čovjek reagira drugačije obzirom na okolnosti poroda. I da bi različito reagirao možda da je u vezi s nekom drugom ženom. I da će reagirati drugačije pri prvom a drugačije pri petom porodu kojem je prisustvovao. Kombinacije su beskonačne.

O raspravi da li žena može zabraniti mužu da prisustvuje porodu... idealno je da se muž i žena o tome dogovore i poštuju obostrano želje drugoga. Ali ipak je žena ta čija riječ treba imati veću težinu. Mislim da ne trebam detaljno obrazlagati. Bar ne onima koje su rodile.

----------


## icyoh

> Adrenalin kod zene u tijelu zaustavlja porod.  Tjekom poroda adrenalin se mora drzati sto nizim moguce.  To je to. 
> 
> Kod neke zene ce se dici adrenalin zbog same ideje da mora u bolnicu (npr moj slucaj i mnogih zena oko mene kojima su trudovi stali kad su dosle tamo).  Kod druge ce se dici jer je pored nje osoba koja ima visoku razinu adrenalina i jednostavno to siri prostorijom (npr. vidi se kak je osoba uzbudjena, u strahu itd)
> 
> Da se ne ponavljam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kod nas bilo baš obrnuto. MM je bio smiren kao obično, a ja naelektrizirana i histerična. vjerujem da bi on bolje rodio nego ja   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Eto i dalje ne razumijem zašto bi to ometalo porod... Voljela bih da se javi neka koja je to doživjela i konkretno objasni čime je to ometao.... na koji način... i zašto...


citirat cu ti jedan svoj stari post o ne uznemiravanju kad smo pricali o klistiranju, mozda ti pomogne u razumijevanju tog "neometanja" na porodu




> Ja cu samo spomenuti jednu drugu stvar koja se tice klistira... A to je da REMETI normalan tjek poroda....
> 
> Jedna divna babica je napisala jednu divnu knjigu o porodu.. u kojoj, medju milion drugih stvari, opisuje i kako su kobile osjetljive, i kako nema sanse da donesu zdrijebe na svijet ukoliko je covjek prisutan.  Porod ce se zaustaviti i cekat ce se da uvjeti budu povoljni da se porod normalno dalje nastavi.  I svi veterinari to znaju i postuju.  I tako da studenti koji zele to gledati znaju da moraju biti sakriveni i da kobila ne smije biti svjesna njihove prisutnosti.  Tako je to kod konja... 
> 
> A kod ljudi.... Zene su JOS OSJETLJIVIJE od kobila...  I kod zena postoje sistemi koji zaustavljaju porod ukoliko nisu povoljni uvjeti (kao npr kad je zenu strah, automatski se dize adrenalin koji negira utjecaj oksitocina i instant zaustavlja porod da majka i dijete ne bi bili ugrozeni; kad se situacija normalizira, adrenalin opada, oksitocin preuzima ulogu, porod se nastavlja...)... E sad, imajuci u vidu ovo sve vidimo koliko je bitno da je zena na miru i smirena tjekom poroda, i koliko je tu "delikatnih" hormona u igri koje je lako omesti u njihovoj ulozi.  I zato je bitno da zena na porodu ima svoj mir i svoj tempo i priliku slusati svoje tijelo i sudjelovati u svemu tome....  Ispitivanje podataka kad se dodje na porod, davanje klizme, brijanje i svi drugi "krasni" procesi naravno da remete taj mir i smirenost rodilje.  Zamislite kako je to kad istovremeno imas trud da neznas kud bi sa sobom od bola (ne mozes se pomaknuti), a istovremeno te tjera na WC da ne mozes izdrzati i ak ne stignes na WC pokakit ces se na sred sobe... Divan osjecaj zar ne?     O remecenju mira rodilje ovdje se ne moze niti pricati...
> 
> Nevjerojatno je to koliko mi volimo trpati svoje "ruke" i uporno ispravljati prirodu u stvarima koje ziasta fenomenalno funkcioniraju tako kako funkcioniraju.... A svim tim remecenjem naravno da stvari prestaju funkcionirati kako treba... 
> 
> I cemu se klistirati - ako se pusti da porod ide svojim tokom, tijelo ce se samo isklistirati... Ako sta ostane u crijevima, pa bolje je da normalno izadje van nego da shprica okolo jer je vodenasto i razrijedjeno - a niti se ne moze normalno ocistiti jer je posvuda u kapima...  A i ako se neki brinu da ako se ne isklistiraju prije da ce nesto izaci - pa i ako se isklistira moguce je da ce nesto izaci.. Porod moze trajati dosta dugo, a crijeva rade svoje i pune se s vremenom...  Tak da klistir zaista nikakve koristi nema.  Ako netko zeli i to mu je OK, slobodno.  Dokle god se osoba osjeca ugodno, to je u redu.  Ali kad se to radi "nasilno", i remeti se mir rodilje radi neke procedure, e to onda zaista nije u redu...
> ...


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c54f93c736451f

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Adrenalin kod zene u tijelu zaustavlja porod.  Tjekom poroda adrenalin se mora drzati sto nizim moguce.  To je to. 
> 
> Kod neke zene ce se dici adrenalin zbog same ideje da mora u bolnicu (npr moj slucaj i mnogih zena oko mene kojima su trudovi stali kad su dosle tamo).  Kod druge ce se dici jer je pored nje osoba koja ima visoku razinu adrenalina i jednostavno to siri prostorijom (npr. vidi se kak je osoba uzbudjena, u strahu itd)
> 
> Da se ne ponavljam
> 
> ...


Super za vas   :Smile:    To je to o cemu Maja govori, da ne treba automatski iskljucivati sve tate.  No da isto tako treba postovati ukoliko mama procjeni da bi joj tata odmagao na porodu - jer ipak je tu i njeno i djetetovo zdravlje u igri.  Vjerujem da niti jedan otac ne bi inzistirao da bude na porodu ako bi iole mislio da zbog njega mama moze zavrsiti na carskom.

----------


## Scandalous

> pa recimo, mogu zamisliti brak u kojem se muž i žena seksaju u mraku, a kad rađa u bolnici upaljena su svjetla... đizs



Ja ne, to je poanta...

----------


## icyoh

Anchie potpuno se slažem uz malu napomenu. Tata koji odluči biti na porodu, pripremi se i veseli tome (kao recimo moj muž) sigurno neće odmagati, širiti histeriju ili vikati fuj.

Pa mi je zato rasprava o pravu muškarca da bude prisutan i pravu žene da mu to zabrani bespredmetna. Jer zaista ne vjerujem da će ijedan htjeti i forsati da prisustvuje samo da bi smetao ili samo ženi u inat.

Onaj tko odluči da bi volio i htio prisustvovati to ne radi iz hira i zato mislim da ne možemo generalizirati i reći da žena ima prvu i zadnju.
Ovo vrijedi i za sve ostalo - od izbora poroda do odluke tko će biti na porodijskom drugih 6 mj (npr).

----------


## Scandalous

> Adrenalin kod zene u tijelu zaustavlja porod.  Tjekom poroda adrenalin se mora drzati sto nizim moguce.  To je to. 
> 
> Kod neke zene ce se dici adrenalin zbog same ideje da mora u bolnicu (npr moj slucaj i mnogih zena oko mene kojima su trudovi stali kad su dosle tamo).  Kod druge ce se dici jer je pored nje osoba koja ima visoku razinu adrenalina i jednostavno to siri prostorijom (npr. vidi se kak je osoba uzbudjena, u strahu itd)
> 
> Da se ne ponavljam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dokaz, a ne obećanje rekao bi moj muž... zato sam i napisala da bih voljela da netko ispriča svoje iskustvo... ovako je to više teorija... 
Btw, ako to i uzmemo kao dokazanu činjenicu i dalje ostaje ono da ne možemo znati dok se ne dogodi jer nije pravilo, već postoji mogućnost da se to dogodi... ali po tome svaka žena i muškarac koji se odluče na prisutsvo, preuzimaju taj rizik...

I ja se moram ponavljati pa reći da je jedna stvar zajednička odluka, a sasvim druga u statru zabrana... Upravo to navodim kao pogrešno... 

Za sve vezano uz porod moj muž je sam rekao da se tu ni najmanje neće petljati... ja sam ta koja rađa prema tome moj je izbor kako, gdje , kada, zašto, s kim... Ali ON je bio taj koji je to rekao, a ne ja... 

Uzet ću još jedan primjer... JA sam *odlučila* da dijete treba koristiti platnene i tetra pelene... Imam li pravo tu odluku donjeti u njegovo ime?
JA sam *izrazila mišljenje*  da je najbolje za dijete dojiti što duže... Imam li pravo *odlučiti* sama do kad?

Meni su prilično jasne stvari koje su zajedničke... i smatram da se odluka o njima donosi zajednički... bez samostalnih odluka i zabrana... a to uključuje i pravo oca da sudjeluje u odluci prisustva na porodu... I da ne bude zabune-ne uključuje pravo prisustva oca na porodu...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

MM mi je bio na porodu i meni je to bilo jako korisno. 
Što se tiče donošenja odluka vezano uz porod imao je zadatak brinuti se da se naše odluke poštuju, a kako sam ipak ja ta koja je nešto više naučila o porodu on je dobio malenu skripticu (svega par strana) za naučiti. To je bilo za slučaj da ja (koliko god to zvučalo nemoguće) ne mogu govoriti (što se i dokazalo kao nemoguće jer sam normalno pričala tijekom cijelog poroda).
Nije me ometao, čak me nasmijavao, davao mi je vode i na kraju slikao naše dijete spojeno s mamom pupčanom vrpcom   :Heart:  
Još samo da pripomenem da moj muž ne može vaditi krv jer ima nenormalni strah od krvi i doktora, kod zubara pada u nesvijest i ne može ući u laboratorij kod mene na poslu, muka mu je i ne voli moju bijelu kutu. Prvo što je rekao u rađaoni bilo je : "ajme, vidi inekcije" (tamo je stajala neka inekcija, čak bez igle), na što je babica okrenula očima i odvratila mu "pa u bolnici ste". Pa ipak, riskirajući da padne u nesvijest, išao je sa mnom i bio mi najbolja moguća pratnja i podrška. Čak mi je na kraju svega rekao "moram ti ispričat kako to izgleda" jer sam ja tijekom izgona zatvarala oči, a on je je imao i bolju perspektivu.
Porod pamtim kao prekrasan događaj, u rađaoni sam bila 20-tak minuta, prije toga sam oko uru vremena šetala s mužem po hodniku ispred rađaone. Sumnjam da bi sve išlo tako brzo i glatko da su me na dolasku zalegli u predrađaonu i ostavili uplašenu i samu. Ovako smo to moj dragi i ja junački odradili, brzo i bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   karikiram, al mislim da o načinu poroda stvarno ne možemo zajedno odlučivati.  :/
> 
> 
> Znači, muškarac nema pravo glasa kod poroda, dojenja, pretpostavljam i kod vođenja trudnoće, ishrane, eventualnog pušenja i sl.
> Pa najbolje da se uključi tek kada dijete krene u školu, onda će valjda barem imati pravo glasa u odabiru koji šport smije trenirati.


nema pravo glasa, zato jer se radi o MOM tijelu. ne kužim kako uopće dolazi u obzir da netko drugi odlučuje o mom tijelu. 

možda je stvar u tome da ja vjerojatno  manju važnost u cjelokupnom odgoju djeteta pridajem porodu i dojenju. 
pa čak ne vjerujem u neke dublje povezanosti majke i djeteta pa time i oca i djeteta radi dojenja i načina poroda.

a kad smo već kod dojenja, da sam imala mastitis i da me strašno dojenje boli i da ne mogu više, ne bih se niti osvrnula na njegovo pravo da odlučuje o prehrani djeteta.

kao niti da je bio obratan slučaj. da se npr. osjećao zakinuto jer ne može hraniti dijete. ima toliko načina da se otac poveže s djetetom, može ga nositi, pričati mu, kupati ga, učiti ga bespelenaštvu ako želi.   :Grin:  

ali, kad je moje tijelo u pitanju, e onda odlučujem ja.   :Saint:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> nema pravo glasa, zato jer se radi o MOM tijelu. ne kužim kako uopće dolazi u obzir da netko drugi odlučuje o mom tijelu.


Tvom tijelu, VAŠEM djetetu.
Poanta je valjda da ne odlučuje nitko nego da se partneri dogovore.

----------


## icyoh

Cvijeto stani na loptu.

Nitko nema pravo donositi odluke za drugoga. No činjenica da ste ušli u brak / napravili dijete / poštujete se i volite znači da se zajednički dogovarate oko nekih stvari. Naročito stvari vezane uz zajedničko dijete (bez obzira iz koga je izašlo).
A ne da ijedan ima pravo u startu kategorički zabraniti drugome nešto.


Jedna stvar je zajednički dogovor, a druga smatranje da samo žena i jedino žena ima isključivo pravo odluke bez ikakve konzultacije s ocem djeteta.

----------


## icyoh

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema pravo glasa, zato jer se radi o MOM tijelu. ne kužim kako uopće dolazi u obzir da netko drugi odlučuje o mom tijelu.
> 
> 
> Tvom tijelu, VAŠEM djetetu.
> Poanta je valjda da ne odlučuje nitko nego da se partneri dogovore.


e da.
i potpis pod onaj dio od Scandalus


> Meni su prilično jasne stvari koje su zajedničke... i smatram da se odluka o njima donosi zajednički... bez samostalnih odluka i zabrana... a to uključuje i pravo oca da sudjeluje u odluci prisustva na porodu... I da ne bude zabune-ne uključuje pravo prisustva oca na porodu...

----------


## Deaedi

> možda je stvar u tome da ja vjerojatno  manju važnost u cjelokupnom odgoju djeteta pridajem porodu i dojenju. 
> pa čak ne vjerujem u neke dublje povezanosti majke i djeteta pa time i oca i djeteta radi dojenja i načina poroda.


Slažem se, s tim da po meni porod i dojenje imaju marginalnu, ako uopće ikakvu ulogu u razvoju i odgoju djeteta. (osim ekstremni slučajevi, koji sigurno nemaju pozitivan učinak).





> ali, kad je moje tijelo u pitanju, e onda odlučujem ja.


Ali nije samo tvoje tijelo u pitanju, nego rađanje zajdeničkog djeteta. Da vadiš zub, OK, naravno da imaš pravo odlučiti da li želiš da te muž drži za ruku ili ne.

----------


## Scandalous

> nema pravo glasa, zato jer se radi o MOM tijelu. ne kužim kako uopće dolazi u obzir da netko drugi odlučuje o mom tijelu. 
> 
> možda je stvar u tome da ja vjerojatno  manju važnost u cjelokupnom odgoju djeteta pridajem porodu i dojenju. 
> pa čak ne vjerujem u neke dublje povezanosti majke i djeteta pa time i oca i djeteta radi dojenja i načina poroda.
> 
> a kad smo već kod dojenja, da sam imala mastitis i da me strašno dojenje boli i da ne mogu više, ne bih se niti osvrnula na njegovo pravo da odlučuje o prehrani djeteta.
> 
> kao niti da je bio obratan slučaj. da se npr. osjećao zakinuto jer ne može hraniti dijete. ima toliko načina da se otac poveže s djetetom, može ga nositi, pričati mu, kupati ga, učiti ga bespelenaštvu ako želi.   
> 
> ali, kad je moje tijelo u pitanju, e onda odlučujem ja.


Tvoje tijelo, ali vaše dijete.... ne razumijem zbog čega bi sama donosila takve odluke... sama si spomenula dojenje... a ono je povezano sa zdravljem vašeg djeteta.... nije ok da zahtjeva od tebe nešto što smatraš da ne možeš, ali vrijedi i obrnuto-nije ok ni da sama odlučuješ...

Ako se tako moraš postavljati u braku, pa čemu onda taj brak? Ako ne možete zajednički donjeti odluke i ako on nema poštovanja prema tebi u takvim stvarima...

----------


## Scandalous

ichyoh, na istoj smo valnoj duljini... sve si mislim da se možda ne znamo izraziti jer je to sve meni tako logično i prirodno...   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Da vadiš zub, OK, naravno da imaš pravo odlučiti da li želiš da te muž drži za ruku ili ne.


Eto npr., kad MM popravlja zub ja idem s njim   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Ja mislim potpuno isto kao Maja. Dakle, ne se slažem s Odentovom izjavom, ne mislim da muškarac treba biti na porodu ako ga žena ne želi, i ne mislim da nas to čini neravnopravnima. To samo jedna manifestacija činjenice da smo biološki različiti. 
Moj muž je bio na drugom porodu (na prvom nije mogao biti), i to nam je oboma bilo predivno. Ne znam šta je bilo s njegovim hormonima, ali meni je on the osoba za društvo dok rađam. Također, mislim da to ipak ima veze s vrstom odnosa kakav imamo, ali sigurno i s njim samim, s onim kakav on jednostavno jest.

----------


## mikka

ne kuzim sad neku veliku famu i ako je odent doista izjavio nesto za oceve na porodu (a da to nije slobodna interpretacija neupucenog novinara), cinjenica je da zenke sisavaca u porodu *nisu* u prisustvu muzjaka. sto je tu tako neobicno za shvatiti? i gledano s fizioloske strane, ono sto nam je upisano u genima, moze znaciti i vjerojatno znaci da muskarac moze omesti porod. kolike zene se odlucuju za prisustvo partnera amo zato da on ne bi bio uskracen za iskustvo poroda, a ne zato jer im je stvarno podrska?

i potpisujem anchie da je njima pak u genima da probaju "rijesiti problem", djelovati na neki nacin, izuzetno je tesko samo gledati, zar ne?

----------


## Deaedi

> ne kuzim sad neku veliku famu i ako je odent doista izjavio nesto za oceve na porodu (a da to nije slobodna interpretacija neupucenog novinara), cinjenica je da zenke sisavaca u porodu *nisu* u prisustvu muzjaka. sto je tu tako neobicno za shvatiti? i gledano s fizioloske strane, ono sto nam je upisano u genima, moze znaciti i vjerojatno znaci da muskarac moze omesti porod. kolike zene se odlucuju za prisustvo partnera amo zato da on ne bi bio uskracen za iskustvo poroda, a ne zato jer im je stvarno podrska?
> 
> i potpisujem anchie da je njima pak u genima da probaju "rijesiti problem", djelovati na neki nacin, izuzetno je tesko samo gledati, zar ne?


Vec sam jednom rekla da mi ne lezi usporeda poroda zene sa porodm neke zivotinje.

Osim toga, niti mi se svidja teza da je "muskarcima u genima" da moraju djelovati. Smatram je seksistickom.

----------


## Scandalous

> Vec sam jednom rekla da mi ne lezi usporeda poroda zene sa porodm neke zivotinje.
> 
> Osim toga, niti mi se svidja teza da je "muskarcima u genima" da moraju djelovati. Smatram je seksistickom.


I ženka pauka pojede mužjaka nakon parenja...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   (joj što volim taj životinjski svijet)

Btw što znači da moraju djelovati?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I ženka pauka pojede mužjaka nakon parenja...      (joj što volim taj životinjski svijet)


Pauk nije sisavac   :Grin:  

Nego, možda je ta želja za prisustvom mužjaka na porodu kod ljudske vrste evolucijski korak. 
Ostali sisavci ne jedu priborom za jelo, ne voze se u autima itd. tako da neke usporedbe baš i ne stoje.
Evolucija i način života su kod čovjeka napravili svoje.

----------


## mikka

znaci da im je tesko sjediti na rukama i pustiti da ih voda nosi.

a to sto tebi Deaedi ne lezi usporedba sa zivotinjama, ja tu ne mogu nista, cinjenica je da smo i mi sisavci i da dijelimo osobine s ostalim zivotinjama, a ako ti mislis da smo svemirci ili visa vrsta, so be it.

----------


## Scandalous

> znaci da im je tesko sjediti na rukama i pustiti da ih voda nosi.


Mislila sam na sam porod... kako čitam, sudjelovali su, makar dajući ruku ili donoseći vodu... Prije bih rekla da u čekaoni sjede ne radeći ništa, nego u rađaoni...

----------


## mikka

da, nisam se precizno izrazila, ja vise mislim na onaj dio na prvoj stranici citiran iz teksta u vecernjaku, da muskarac "usmjerava zenu kako da dise i tiska". u tom smislu mislim da ne rade nista, znaci da znaju da zena moze roditi bez da joj netko pomaze i "usmjerava" ju.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> a to sto tebi Deaedi ne lezi usporedba sa zivotinjama, ja tu ne mogu nista, cinjenica je da smo i mi sisavci i da dijelimo osobine s ostalim zivotinjama, a ako ti mislis da smo svemirci ili visa vrsta, so be it.


Ne leži ni meni, a ne mislim da smo viša vrsta i sl. Čak sam biolog po struci pa znam koja su osnovna obilježja sisavaca.
Stvar je u tome da se sva živa bića mijenjaju, evoluiraju i prilagođavaju načinu života pa tako i čovjek. 
Za razliku od ostalih sisavaca ne hodamo okolo goli jer bi se smrzli bez odjeće, neke namirnice prije konzumiranja termički obrađujemo itd. (daljnje nabrajanje stvarno nema smisla). Jednako tako su se i neki fioziološki procesi u našem tijelu prilagodili našem načinu života (pa nam možda ne smeta prisustvo drugih jedinki naše vrste pri porodu). 
Tu nije ništa čudno, dapače normalno je.

----------


## mikka

ma da, ali kisemo jednako, kasljemo jednako, obavljamo nuzdu jednako... nismo se toliko sad udaljili u ovih partisuca godina od obiljezja vrste. instinktivne i nesvjesne radnje su nam i dalje jednake, sta nisu?

mislim, ne mozes usporedivati porod s tim sto grijemo hranu i oblacimo se.

----------


## mikka

da podsjetim, ja nisam protivnik oceva na porodu, i sama sam imala md-a na oba. samo promatram situaciju sa stajalista sa kojeg mi se cini da m.o. polazi kad pise takve stvari.

osim toga, u nasim rodilistima je muska zastita i podrska daaaleko vrijednija od zenske.

----------


## meda

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=25493&start=0

ima ovdje detaljnije o Odentu i ocevima na porodu. istina, na pdf-u podrske, kad isti nije bio ni u nasim najsmionijim snovima, vidi datum iz 2006   :Smile:  

mm je bio na porodu, svojevoljno  :Grin:  , i uvjerena sam da je u nasim bolnickim uvjetima on prilicno koristan. i drago mi je da je bio. 

al u kucnoj  atmosferi ili u nekoj bolnici koja  potice prirodni porod mislim da mi ne bi bio toliko koristan, jer bi se i bez njega osjecala sigurno, a posto je mm tip osobe koja se voli petljati usudila bih se reci da bi mi mozda i smetao. 

makar odent ne govori toliko o racionalnoj razini, moja frendica je imala bas takvo iskustvo. kad je dosla u bolnicu s trudovima i kad su joj rekli da mora na carski odahnula je, bas zbog njenog muza koji je imao uzasnu potrebu upravljati i aktivno sudjelovati u porodu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ma da, ali kisemo jednako, kasljemo jednako, obavljamo nuzdu jednako... nismo se toliko sad udaljili u ovih partisuca godina od obiljezja vrste. instinktivne i nesvjesne radnje su nam i dalje jednake, sta nisu?
> 
> mislim, ne mozes usporedivati porod s tim sto grijemo hranu i oblacimo se.


Ne mogu ga baš uspoređivati ni s kašljanjem, kihanjem i obavljanjem nužde  :/  I nikako ne mogu reći da je to nesvjesna radnja.
Istina, imamo instinkte, ali znatno manje izražene nego ostali sisavci (neće sad baš muškarci trčat za nama po ulici dok imamo ovulaciju, neće ni osjetiti da ovuliramo za razliku od nekih sisavaca  :Grin:  ).
I da, udaljili smo se jaaaako. 
Da, i kod ljudi se pri porodu luče se isti hormoni,kao kod ostalih sisavaca adrenalin usporava porod i sl., ali opet - ne mogu se baš povlačiti usporedbe između poroda mačke i poroda žene. Uostalom, mi smo jedini sisavci koji hodaju uspravno, a to nam znatno otežava porod (radi uspravne kralježnice i nepovoljnijeg položaja zdjelice). 
Tako da usporedbe poroda ljudske vrste i ostalih sisavaca stvarno ne drže vodu. 

Što se tiče očeva na porodu i lučenja adrenalina - opet ću ponoviti, MM ne može vidjeti krv, a na porodu je bio neustrašiv (i ja nikakav adrenalin nisam osjetila, a rodila sam brzo da ne mogu brže).

----------


## ina33

> i potpisujem anchie da je njima pak u genima da probaju "rijesiti problem", djelovati na neki nacin, izuzetno je tesko samo gledati, zar ne?


Ma, ne znam. Ako je kome problem ne djelovati između u paru mene i MM-a, to sam prije ja nego on. S druge strane koma je teško općenito nedjelovati, pa i ženama, čini mi se. Teško je nedjelovati generalno, ne genetski muško-ženski. Ali, vjerojatno je lakše nedjelovati ženi koja je prošla porod kao društvo drugoj ženi, čisto zato jer kuži iskustvo.

----------


## anchie76

> Ali, vjerojatno je lakše nedjelovati ženi koja je prošla porod kao društvo drugoj ženi, čisto zato jer kuži iskustvo.


Tu ima puno istine.

I mislim da je jedna od negativnih stvari vezanih za prisustvo oceva na porodu i cinjenica da se oni boje za nas.. duboko u sebi, vecina njih se vjerojatno boji da im zena ne umre na porodu.  Vjerojatno im je zato tesko sjediti skrstenih ruku.  Meni je moj rekao da se osjecao totalno useless, iako je meni znacilo sve na svijetu sto je on bio tamo.  VJerujem da mi druga zena koja je prosla iskustvo radjanja ne bi nikad rekla da se osjecala useless jer zna kako je radjati i sto ti u stvari treba.  Iako je on moj idealan partner u zivotu i svemu, za drugi porod zaista neznam da li bih zeljela da bude pored mene.  Mozda negdje u nekom kutku sobe.

I netko je spomenuo to razumijevanje i dobar odnos izmedju muza i zene vezano za prisustvo. Uvjerena sam da ako je odnos dobar i ako se i muzu prezentiraju informacije o tijeku poroda, o vaznosti oksitocina i stetnosti adrenalina (kaze se da sto je vise ljudi na porodu, porod duze traje - dakle nije samo do tate), vjerujem da ce i on to razumjeti i ne zamjeriti jer mu je stalo do njegove zene i djeteta i jer im zeli najbolje na svijetu.

----------


## Bubica

ja definitivno potpisujem Maju i Cvijetu - ja stvarno vjerujem da imam pravo reci da ne zelim da suprug prisustvuje porodu. MM je prisustvovao na oba dva, razgovarali smo i dogovarali se ali glavne odluke o porodu sam donosila ja. Nije to samo pitanje hoce li on biti samnom ili ne, to je i pitanje nacina rađanja i mjesta rađanja. Ja znam da je njega pomalo uznemiravala cinjenica sto sam ja odlucila roditi u Rijeci, bojao se kako ce mo to sve skupa organizirati (i inace je panicar), ali postivao je sve moje odluke do kraja. Nije niti meni palo na pamet odustati od Rijeke zato jer je njemu frka :shock: , niti na kraj pameti (koja li sam nedobra i netolerantna zena!).

Isto tako, ne mogu zamisliti da bi MM trebao imati zadnju u odluci do kada ce F dojiti, a bogami niti o koristenju P pelena (istina, postujem njegovu zelju da si povremeno olaksa jednokratnim pa ih imamo doma).

----------


## mikka

kako nije nesvjesna radnja? jel mozes zaustaviti porod? ni kihanje, kasljanje, nuzdu, treptanje.. usporedba je u tom smislu, ne u smislu toga sto izlazi iz tebe  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> kako nije nesvjesna radnja? jel mozes zaustaviti porod? ni kihanje, kasljanje, nuzdu, treptanje.. usporedba je u tom smislu, ne u smislu toga sto izlazi iz tebe


Pa evo ispada da možeš... ako povedeš muža koji ti na porodu luči adrenalin  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

he he   :Grin:  

mozes ga usporiti do odredene mjere, ali ne i zaustaviti. citala sam o slucajevima kada je jos bilo "bozesacuvaj" da muskarac bude na porodu (valjda 17. ili 18. stoljece) da se zena kojoj je muski doktor banuo da izvidi situaciju toliko sokirala da su joj trudovi ponovno poceli nakon 2 tjedna  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako nije nesvjesna radnja? jel mozes zaustaviti porod? ni kihanje, kasljanje, nuzdu, treptanje.. usporedba je u tom smislu, ne u smislu toga sto izlazi iz tebe 
> 
> 
> Pa evo ispada da možeš... ako povedeš muža koji ti na porodu luči adrenalin


Bas sam ja to htjela reci   :Laughing:  

I kod zivotinja adrenalin zaustavlja porod, tak da nismo drugaciji   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> izvidi situaciju toliko sokirala da su joj trudovi ponovno poceli nakon 2 tjedna


Samo tesko da ce u nasim bolnicama cekati 2 tjedna da ponovo krenu trudovi   :Grin:

----------


## sandra23

potpisujem maju i cvijetu-svatko sam odlučuje o svom tijelu.bez razlike što se radi o našem djetetu,ono izlazi iz mojeg tijela,mene boli i meni treba pomoći-i ja ću odlučiti kako.bilo čija odluka o tome kako meni treba pomoći je smetnja i ometanje.ja sama najbolje znam što mi paše te što mi odmaže i tu nitko ne zna bolje od mene pa da je dijete 56 puta zajedničko.
kao roditelji možemo biti ravnopravni koliko želiš ali neke stvari su isključivo majčine-a to su porod i dojenje.tako npr. ja ne bi smjela dojiti jer nisam ravnopravna s mužem pa onda dakle moramo hraniti na bočicu tako da jednako aktivno sudjelujemo.bezvezarija.
bez razlike što je majka potrebnija i bitnija za bebu osobito u početku ne znači da je otac bezvrijedan i da ga se manje voli i poštuje.niti jedan normalan otac neće se ljutiti ako ženi olakšava manjak njegovog prisutstva ogromnu bol poroda.kada se nekoga voli činiš sve da mu olakšaš.a ne guraš sebe i svoja prava u tim trenutcima na prvo mjesto.dakako,otac ima pravo biti tamo.ali ako ga majka tamo ne želi- koja je točno korist njegovog prisutstva i za koga?
na kraju,svi si napravimo kako nam samima najbolje paše i besmisleno je raspravljati i osuđivati tuđe izbore.

----------


## Scandalous

> ja definitivno potpisujem Maju i Cvijetu - ja stvarno vjerujem da imam pravo reci da ne zelim da suprug prisustvuje porodu. MM je prisustvovao na oba dva, *razgovarali smo i dogovarali se* ali glavne odluke o porodu sam donosila ja. Nije to samo pitanje hoce li on biti samnom ili ne, to je i pitanje nacina rađanja i mjesta rađanja. Ja znam da je njega pomalo uznemiravala cinjenica sto sam ja odlucila roditi u Rijeci, bojao se kako ce mo to sve skupa organizirati (i inace je panicar), ali postivao je sve moje odluke do kraja. Nije niti meni palo na pamet odustati od Rijeke zato jer je njemu frka :shock: , niti na kraj pameti (koja li sam nedobra i netolerantna zena!).
> 
> Isto tako, ne mogu zamisliti da bi MM trebao imati zadnju u odluci do kada ce F dojiti, a bogami niti o koristenju P pelena (istina, postujem njegovu zelju da si povremeno olaksa jednokratnim pa ih imamo doma).


A nije bilo ne smiješ doći ili moraš doći?   :Grin:  
Možda i donosiš glavnu odluku, ali ne pristupaš sa stavom moja je prva i zadnja, kako ja kažem tako će i biti jer koliko si napisala sve je u dogovoru i razgovoru... 

Možda sam samo ja sretnica što mi muž ima stav kakav ima, pa si ne mogu zamisliti da ikad kažem to je moje tijelo i bit će kako ja kažem... 

Naša prva prepirka je bila oko uzv-a jer njemu nije bilo jasno zašto ne želim u bolnicu već privatno... Lijepo smo otišli u bolnicu kako bi se naručili i sada bi moj dragi prije na ulici prosio nego da uzv obavim u bolnici... 
 :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

nisam čitala vaše odgovore, samo odgovaram na prvi post

mislim da partner na porodu definitivno ne treba postati nekakav trend među osvještenim muškarcima  :Grin:   i da otac treba ići jedino i isključivo ako oboje imaju potrebu za tim
Meni je mm na oba poroda bio-nužan-prošao je sa mnom neke teže stvari od obične porođajne boli i kad nisam dobro, godi mi njegova blizina, treba mi i navikla sam na nju.
Osim toga tu je i elemenat uživanja u poslijeporodnim trenutcima, mi, naše dijete..
I činjenica da je on to htio svim srcem-kako zbog mene, tako i zbog sebe.
Zbog toga da prvi vidi svoje novorođenče. I primi u ruke.  I poljubi. Ne da gleda dijete 4 dana preko stakla. I da prisustvuje nečem toliko veličanstvenom kao što je dolazak njegova djeteta na svijet.

Da nešto od ovoga nije bilo tako, da se netko od nas nije osjećao tako, otac bi na mom porodu-bio smetnja.

----------


## meda

> Tu je ta razlika u percepciji tog "smetanja" koje se spominje.  Muskarci po nekako po defaultu luce adrenalin, imaju potrebu pomoci, rijesiti, nesto uciniti.  To je sve sto se ne treba raditi na porodu.  I to su stvari koje ometaju porod.  Nema to previse veze s tim jel on inace najbolji prijatelj, utjeha, sredstvo za smirenje, niti da je brak u krizi ili vec nesto deseto.  Problem je u tome sto je vecini njih tesko gledati zenu koja je u bolovima, sto imaju potrebe to rijesiti i sto vecini njih ne dolazi prirodno da sjede skrstenih ruku i pritom smireni do maksimuma.


to je poanta, da jos malo naglasimo. mozda netko ovaj put i procita    :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

al to opet ovisi o tipu muškarca, njegovoj osobnosti

dominantan muškarac će preuzeti 'riješavanje' na sebe ... on bi mogao zasmetati, čisto hipotetski

ne-dominantan ,tj. onaj tko prati ženi, neće smetati, jer će slušati zahtjeve, a ne nametati svoja riješenja

MM je bio sa mnom, hvala mu, bio je nenametljiv, pratio me
u našoj vezi ja sam dominantna osoba

----------


## Scandalous

Mi nemamo podjelu... po dominantnosti smo identični... pa koliko ću ja smetati na porodu, toliko će i on...  8)

----------


## krumpiric

nisam primjetila niti smetanje niti nametanje

poopćavanje ima svoje granice, mislim da smo malo kompliciraniji od obične nakupine izlučenih hormona :D

----------


## krumpiric

krivi smajlić

----------


## tajuska

> Nekako mi je logično da se ovdje raspravljava o zajednicama muškarca i žene u punom smislu te riječi, a ne potpisanom papiru... I, kao što rekoh, onda taj brak ili zajednica ne funkcionira, ako žena ne želi muža na porodu...


Moj Zakoniti i ja se obozavamo, ali on nece biti na porodu. Niti ja ima zelju da bude, niti on ima zelju da bude. i to nema veze s mojom ili njegovom nelagodom da me vidi u "takvom stanju". jednostavno smo takvi tipovi osoba.

iako smo mi o tome razgovarali i osobno bih da on ima neopisivu zelju pristala da bude prisutan, dakle JA bih eventualno pristala da ON bude prisutan. ne obrnuto. konacna odluka treba biti zenina jer se radi o njezinom tijelu. isto i s dojenjem. dapace, otac djeteta moze izreci svoje misljenje, moze ohrabrivati, moze pomoci podrskom, ali u onom zadnjem trenu zena je ta koja ili moze dojiti ili ne moze. ovdje se stvarno radi o cistoj biologiji. kaj to tocno otac djeteta moze napraviti da se dojenje nastavi ako majka vise ne moze? prisiliti? ili ako on misli da je dojenje glupo i da dijete ne dobija dovoljno hrane? natjerati je da prestane?

netko je napisao da su porod i dojenje najmanji dio onoga sto roditelja cini roditeljem i s tim se slazem jos cu dodati i trudnou generalno. to sto cu ja roditi i podojiti me nece uciniti niti boljom roditeljicom, niti povezanijom s djetetom. uostalom na kraju kad dijete odraste, nece moju ljubav procjenjivati prema obrocima koje sam pripremila nego prema igranju, zabavi, druzenju, razumijevanju, poticaju koje sam mu dala. jednako tako ce ocjenjivati i svog oca. i sudjelovanje u tome je ono sto nas cini ravnopravnima. ja necu odlucivati o tome ko ce ici na roditeljske, kojem cemo doktoru voditi dijete, kakva cemo kupiti kolica i slicno. to cemo odlucivti zajedno. ali o nekoliko stvar koje se ticu iskljucivo mog tijela cu ja donjeti konacne odluke i to ne znaci neravnopravno roditeljstvo. to znaci nasu pojedinacnu autonomiju kao osoba koje zive uparene. ja nisam prestala biti ja i moje tijelo nije prestalo biti moje. kao sto niti njegovo nije prestalo biti njegovo. 

svatko od nas sam sebe najbolje pozna. vec sam na jednoj temi pisala o tome, pa cu reci samo ukratko moje razloge. neopisivo, ali stvarno neopisivo mrzim kad me nesto boli da me bilo tko osim ljecnika dodiruje, drzi za ruku, pita jel sam dobro, uopce me gleda sa zabrinutim pogledom. od toga dobim ospice i postanem zivcana. a to sigurno nije poticajno stanje za porod. Zakoniti je sigurno najdivniji muskarac kojeg poznajem, biti ce predivan otac, on je moj najbolji prijatelj. ali neke stvari ja zelim obaviti sama...i on to zna i shvaća jer postoje stvari koje i on zeli napraviti sam i nikada mu se u njih ne bih mjesala (niti se mjesam).

al to sam ja, i to je on, a druge zene i drugi muskarci i drugi parovi su drugo i neka donose odluke koje su za njih najbolje. nikakav strucnjak to ne moze napraviti umjesto njih. pa cak ni odent  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Mi nemamo podjelu... po dominantnosti smo identični... pa koliko ću ja smetati na porodu, toliko će i on...  8)


ne bih da ispadne da patroniziram, ali iz ove rečenice čini mi se da nisi još rodila. Meni osobno porod je bio nešto što si nisam mogla unaprijed zamisliti, bez obzira na sve priče i sve pročitano na forumima.
Bez obzira što ste sada jednako dominantni, kad budeš rađala ti nećeš biti u stanju biti nimalo dominantna. Tu neću priču razvijati dalje.

Ukratko: ako mm ne želi biti na porodu, ja ga mogu nagovarati da prisustvuje, ali ga ne mogu prisiliti. On po tom pitanju ima zadnju riječ. Meni ostaje samo da njegove razloge smatram dobrim ili lošim. Ako ja ne želim da mm bude prisutan na porodu, on me može nagovarati da promjenim mišljenje ali me ne može prisiliti, ja tu imam zadnju riječ. A između te dvije krajnosti, sve je stvar dogovora. Nije mi jasno što tu nije jasno.

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi nemamo podjelu... po dominantnosti smo identični... pa koliko ću ja smetati na porodu, toliko će i on...  8)
> 
> 
> ne bih da ispadne da patroniziram, ali iz ove rečenice čini mi se da nisi još rodila. Meni osobno porod je bio nešto što si nisam mogla unaprijed zamisliti, bez obzira na sve priče i sve pročitano na forumima.
> Bez obzira što ste sada jednako dominantni, kad budeš rađala ti nećeš biti u stanju biti nimalo dominantna. Tu neću priču razvijati dalje.


Pa upravo to i radiš... ne samo to, nego pretpostavljaš... zašto misliš da ako ti nisi bila, da neću ja... svi smo mi ljudi i svi smo različiti... tko će u tom trenutku biti kakav ne možemo nikako znati dok se to ne dogodi... I to ovisi o tom trenutku i o tom djetetu... 

Što se tiče te dominantnosti, ja sam se samo željela osvrnuti na to da netko pretpostavlja da ako je dominantniji muškarac u vezi da time to znači da će smetati na porodu... Pa ako ćemo tako razmišljati, ako sam ja dominantnija, onda ću ja smetati na porodu... 

I zašto ja ne bih bila u stanju? Zbog čega? 

Voljela bih samo primjer u čemu se to očituje dominantnost pri porodu...

----------


## Scandalous

> iako smo mi o tome razgovarali i osobno bih da on ima neopisivu zelju pristala da bude prisutan,



I s ovime si potvrdila sve ono o čemu ja pričam... razgovarali ste... time, pretpostavljam iz napisanog, nisi rekla 'zabranjujem ti da budeš na porodu', bez obzira što bi mu ti dopustila ili ne, nisi odluku donjela sama, već ste razgovarali o tome... 

Ja sam 100% uvjerena da bi svaki muškarac u zdravoj vezi poštovao ženinu svaku odluku vezanu za porod i baš zbog toga mi nije jasno zbog čega se treba postavljati u stav 'to je moje tijelo i ja o tome odlučujem'... Ispada da bi neki muškarac bio tamo protiv ženine volje, a to mi je nezamislivo (ponavljam-u zdravoj vezi)

----------


## tajuska

> I s ovime si potvrdila sve ono o čemu ja pričam... razgovarali ste... time, pretpostavljam iz napisanog, nisi rekla 'zabranjujem ti da budeš na porodu', bez obzira što bi mu ti dopustila ili ne, nisi odluku donjela sama, već ste razgovarali o tome... 
> 
> Ja sam 100% uvjerena da bi svaki muškarac u zdravoj vezi poštovao ženinu svaku odluku vezanu za porod i baš zbog toga mi nije jasno zbog čega se treba postavljati u stav 'to je moje tijelo i ja o tome odlučujem'... Ispada da bi neki muškarac bio tamo protiv ženine volje, a to mi je nezamislivo (ponavljam-u zdravoj vezi)


ali u konacnici jesam je donijela sama prije samog konkretnog razgovora. samo sto je razgovor bio kratak jer smo imali ista stajalista  :Smile:  da nismo argumentacija bi se vjerovatno oduzila, ali bi i opet ma kakva bila odluka, ona bila iskljucivo moja jer iskljucivo ja na nju imam pravo. 

i ti dolazis do toga da bi on postovao njezinu odluku. bila njemu ta odluka saopcena sa "ja ti zabranjujem jer je moje tijelo" ili "ja ne bi da prisustvujes pa te obzirom da se radi o necemu sto je za mene jako osjetljivo molim da to postujes". meni je tu samo razlika u pakiranju. u oba slucaja konacnu je odluku donijela zena. (kao sto ce uostalom i muskarac nakon toga donjeti odluku hoce ili nece).

postoje dugotrajne i sretne veze u kojima je prvi nacin sasvim okej, postoje veze u kojem se prakticira drugi nacin, postoje veze i s nekim trecim, cetvrtim i desetim nacinom. svatko bira svoj i mislim da tu nema pravog, zdravog i normalnog nacina.

----------


## Scandalous

Ali bi pristala da on ima neopisivu želju da bude pri porodu...  8) 

Znači da odluka ipak nije bila konačna...   :Klap:

----------


## tajuska

> Ali bi pristala da on ima neopisivu želju da bude pri porodu...  8) 
> 
> Znači da odluka ipak nije bila konačna...



ali to je takoder bila *moja* odluka. koja je mogla biti i drugacija i na nju bi imala pravo. to je poanta.

----------


## Scandalous

Ne, bila je *zajednička*...  8) 

Postavljajući stvari na takav način, ispada da je svaka odluka nečija... što je onda zajednička odluka ako ne razgovor o nečemu?

Cjepidlačimo bezveze, kad u biti si potvrdila sve što sam ja napisala... stvar je samo forme, hrvatskog jezika, prezentiranja stvari na ovaj ili onaj način, shvaćanja stvari na ovaj ili onaj način... poanta priče je ista... bez obzira tko si svojatao krajnju odluku, do nje ste došli zajednički, sudjelovali ste u njoj oboje... nisi ju donjela i zanemarila njegovu ulogu u cijeloj priči...

----------


## icyoh

> i ti dolazis do toga da bi on postovao njezinu odluku. bila njemu ta odluka saopcena sa "ja ti zabranjujem jer je moje tijelo" ili "ja ne bi da prisustvujes pa te obzirom da se radi o necemu sto je za mene jako osjetljivo molim da to postujes". meni je tu samo razlika u pakiranju. u oba slucaja konacnu je odluku donijela zena. (kao sto ce uostalom i muskarac nakon toga donjeti odluku hoce ili nece).


Meni uopće nije razlika samo u pakiranju.

U jednom slučaju oboje imate jednaka prava i diskutirate o temi o kojoj se ne slažete. A partner u zdravoj vezi neće učiniti ništa čemu se partnerica protivi. Znači, nema govora o zabrani ili forsiranju, a oba partnera su ravnopravna.

U drugom slučaju partnerica u startu smatra da ima veća prava, isključivo pravo odluke i da smije zabranjivati partneru. Danas će mu u startu, bezpogovorno "zabraniti" da bude na porodu, sutra da bude na porodijskom, preksutra tko zna što.
A meni to nije temelj zdrave veze. Niti ravnopravnost.

----------


## tajuska

jedno je pri donosenju odluke uvaziti tude stajaliste i razlicite argumente, a drugo je donijeti zajednicku odluku. npr. donjeli smo zajednicku odluku o kolicima. pregledali webove, usporedili cijene, vidjeli koliko mozemo izdvojiti, argumentirali i onda odlucili. to je u potpunosti bio zajednicki proces za koji oboje odgovaramo. prica o porodu nije. porod i dojenje su moje odluke, tijekom kojih naravno da cu saslusat i njegovo misljenje kao sto cu i procitati knjige, prorostati forume, razgovarati s prijateljicama i onda odluciti. u zivotu nisam donjela odluku po principu "jer ja tako kazem", uvijek se informiram i trazim argumente i razlicite poglede. ali to kaj sam procitala i tekstove na rodama ne znaci da sam odluku o porodu donjela zajednicki s rodama.

jednostavno, vjeruj mi, kad kazem da je odluka u konacnici oko toga bila moja, onda je bila moja. samo sto je mozda moj nacin nesto participativniji i inkluzivniji od nekih drugih nacina....

----------


## tajuska

> Meni uopće nije razlika samo u pakiranju.
> 
> U jednom slučaju oboje imate jednaka prava i diskutirate o temi o kojoj se ne slažete. A partner u zdravoj vezi neće učiniti ništa čemu se partnerica protivi. Znači, nema govora o zabrani ili forsiranju, a oba partnera su ravnopravna.
> 
> U drugom slučaju partnerica u startu smatra da ima veća prava, isključivo pravo odluke i da smije zabranjivati partneru. Danas će mu u startu, bezpogovorno "zabraniti" da bude na porodu, sutra da bude na porodijskom, preksutra tko zna što.
> A meni to nije temelj zdrave veze. Niti ravnopravnost.


porod i rodiljni meni nisu ista kategorija. ni u kom slucaju. rodiljni nema nikakve veze s autonomijom pojedinca nego s pravom kao roditelja.

u oba slucaja parterica smatra da ima ista prava, samo sto to jednom kaze agresivno, a drugi put asertivno. a sad jel isti stav zamotas u novinski papir ili na njega stavis masnicu je stvar od osobe do osobe. poznajem jako sretne i dugovjecne parove koji ne stavljaju masnice...

----------


## icyoh

A što je još "tvoja" odluka? I ne provociram, zaista me zanima.
I ima li partner pravo na neku "svoju" odluku kada se radi o tako bitnim stvarima u vezi?





> porod i rodiljni meni nisu ista kategorija


Jesu, u kontekstu da jedan partner smatra da je to samo njegova odluka.

----------


## vertex

> [ Danas će mu u startu, bezpogovorno "zabraniti" da bude na porodu, sutra da bude na porodijskom, preksutra tko zna što.


Ovo jednostavno nije logičan slijed. To nisu istovrsni događaji/aktivnosti.

----------


## Scandalous

> ali to kaj sam procitala i tekstove na rodama ne znaci da sam odluku o porodu donjela zajednicki s rodama.


I dalje mislim da si skačeš u usta ili kako se to već kaže... icyoh ti je lijepo objasnila da uopće nije stvar u mašnicama već u tome kako stvari stoje prije samog razgovora... 

Ako već uspoređuješ rode, forume, knjige i slično, znači li to da uzimaš jednako u obzir mišljenje xy na forumu i muževo? Da u jednakoj mjeri napisano i mišljenje muža može utjecati na tvoje mišljenje/odluku?

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [ Danas će mu u startu, bezpogovorno "zabraniti" da bude na porodu, sutra da bude na porodijskom, preksutra tko zna što.
> 
> 
> Ovo jednostavno nije logičan slijed. To nisu istovrsni događaji/aktivnosti.


Istovrsno je to da se radi o zajedničkom djetetu. I da onda nema "moje" i "tvoje" odluke nego isključivo "naše".

----------


## vertex

> ...tako niti ja njemu ne bih kategorički zabranila da dođe na porod ako želi (i pod pretpostavkom da će mi biti podrška, a ne smetalo).
> Da smeta, izašao bi van - no ne bih u startu rekla "ne smiješ jer ja ne dozvoljavam".


Sad sam sasvim zbunjena...Je li smatraš da je (neotuđivo) pravo muškarca da bude na porodu ili on ipak nema to pravo, po tebi? Zašto bi izašao vani, ako ima pravo biti tu? 
Zašto bi ga ti smjela poslati vani kad osjetiš da smeta, a druge, koji unaprijed osjećaju prisustvo muža kao smetnju pri porodu, smatraš kršiteljicama ravnopravnosti spolova?

----------


## Scandalous

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...tako niti ja njemu ne bih kategorički zabranila da dođe na porod ako želi (i pod pretpostavkom da će mi biti podrška, a ne smetalo).
> Da smeta, izašao bi van - no ne bih u startu rekla "ne smiješ jer ja ne dozvoljavam".
> 
> 
> Sad sam sasvim zbunjena...Je li smatraš da je (neotuđivo) pravo muškarca da bude na porodu ili on ipak nema to pravo, po tebi? Zašto bi izašao vani, ako ima pravo biti tu? 
> Zašto bi ga ti smjela poslati vani kad osjetiš da smeta, a druge, koji unaprijed osjećaju prisustvo muža kao smetnju pri porodu, smatraš kršiteljicama ravnopravnosti spolova?


Ja ću ponuditi svoj odogovor jer uglavnom potpisujem ichy...
Sve je krenulo od pretpostavke da imamo (žene) pravo zabraniti mužu tako nešto jer smatramo (žene) da bi smetali, te kako to time negativno djeluje na sam porod... adrenalin i ostalo...

Mislim da lijepo piše -da smeta, izašao bi van-, a ne piše -da smeta, naredila bih mu da izađe van-...

----------


## icyoh

Gdje piše da bih ga *ja* poslala van?  :Rolling Eyes:  

Konkretno moj muž je dovoljno razuman da bi izašao da osjeti da smeta. 
I dovoljno "normalan" da ne bi silom inzistirao na tome ako se ja protivim.
A ja ga dovoljno volim i poštujem da ne mislim da postoji isključivo moja odluka u bitnom pitanju koje se tiče našeg djeteta - bez obzira iz čijeg tijela izlazi i iz čijih prsa se hrani.


A sasvim sigurno ga ne bih izbacila niti mu u startu branila (bez mogućnosti pogovora) da ne smije prisustvovati rođenju svog djeteta.

----------


## vertex

> Gdje piše da bih ga *ja* poslala van?


Oprosti, ja sam malo ograničena, pa kad iza "izašao bi van" stoji "*no*, ne *bih* (prvo lice jednine) u startu rekla "ne smiješ jer ja ne dozvoljavam", a u rečenici prije je isto "bih" (prvo lice jednine) onda ja ne dokučim da je on sam shvatio da smeta pa je izašao, ili ga je netko drugi poslao vani, ali nikada ti. Zaslužujem barem dva   :Rolling Eyes:  , jedan je premalo za ovoliku tupost.

----------


## Scandalous

Oprošteno ti je...   :Laughing:  

Nema mjesta za ljutnju, pa ovo je samo (kvalitetna, po mom mišljenju) rasprava...   :Wink:  

svaki put kad je ichy malo oštrija, ja samo bacim oko na njen avatar i sva se razveselim...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ruza

Meni je neprisustvo moga muža na porodu radi carskog bio užasna "rupa" i osječala sam se depresivno nakon porda,poražavajuće,ma jako teško..
Od prvog dana smo maštali da ćemo skupa proči put dolaska naše bebe na svijet,a bila sam sama..Kao da su mi otrgnuli dio duše kada su rekli da ne može samnom...On je preko 10h sjedio pred rađaonom misleći da će ga zovnuti unutri  :Sad:  nije se maknuo....Tako je kod nas....Takav odnos,naše dijete...

a opet na jednom forumu sam čitala da ima žena koje se stide pred muževima u "takvom" izdanju...niti po kući ne vrše nuždu nikakvu pred njima,radije trpe...niti hodaju u vitlerima i sl...Što je meni bilo :shock:  :shock: Moj životni partner s kojim dijelim i četkicu ako nemam svoje na putovanjima,obavljam sve moguće stvari pred njim,kao i on predamnom...Držao me u lažnim trudovima kada sam mislia da ću početi rađati,ma sve....
I meni je osobno nespojiv porod sa samim time da sam solo...

----------


## mikka

evo ja sam md-u uskratila da odlucuje o porodu jer sam odlucila roditi doma bez obzira na to sto se on protivio. to bi mogao biti slucaj za ovu raspravu. ja nisam htjela ici u bolnicu--on je htio da idemo u bolnicu i probamo se dogovoriti. posto je moje tijelo u pitanju i ja bih bila ostecena porodom kakvog nisam niposto zeljela, uzela sam sebi za pravo da odlucim da cu ostati doma slagao se on ili ne. na kraju se slozio. jel to slucaj o kakvom razgovarate?

----------


## Deaedi

> evo ja sam md-u uskratila da odlucuje o porodu jer sam odlucila roditi doma bez obzira na to sto se on protivio. to bi mogao biti slucaj za ovu raspravu. ja nisam htjela ici u bolnicu--on je htio da idemo u bolnicu i probamo se dogovoriti. posto je moje tijelo u pitanju i ja bih bila ostecena porodom kakvog nisam niposto zeljela, uzela sam sebi za pravo da odlucim da cu ostati doma slagao se on ili ne. na kraju se slozio. jel to slucaj o kakvom razgovarate?


A tko je odlucio za dijete? Dakle samo ti?

----------


## icyoh

Sve ovisi Mikka, sve ovisi   :Grin:  

Jesi li lupila šakom po stolu ili ga ubijedila da si ti u pravu?


Svi smo različiti i svatko priča sa svog stajališta. pa je dosta teško usuglasiti se.

Međutim, ono što je (po meni) temelj zdravog odnosa je mogućnost da razmimoilaženja riješimo. I to ne na način da ijedno od nas donese odluku jer je to "moje" ili "njegovo" pravo. Jer ako smo u ravnopravnoj zajednici onda ne bi trebalo biti toga "moje / tvoje" u bitnim točkama.

Porod je jedinstveno iskustvo koje podjednako "dirne" i majku i oca. I isključivo radi toga smatram da je daleko bolje da, ako je moguće, zajednički dočekamo naše dijete nego da muža isključim da ne bi smetao.

No, svatko po svom   :Smile:

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


To je točno.
A različito je to da je, uz trudnoću, porod proces u kojem su mama i beba jedno tijelo, što nikad više u roditeljstvu neće biti slučaj. Također, dojenje je nešto što može vršiti isključivo žena, pri čemu još jednom stavlja svoj organizam u službu djeteta. I to je *zadnja* takva stvar u roditeljstvu. Zato nije logičan nastavak na porodiljni, a pogotovo ne na "tko zna što" (npr. nesudjelovanje oca do škole, što je bilo dano za primjer).

----------


## mikka

da, jer ga ja radam i moje je tijelo u pitanju. njemu se i prvi porod cinio "ok". to mi je bilo dovoljno da odlucim. sori.

----------


## mikka

uh, moje je islo Deaedi a osvanula 2 posta u meduvremenu  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

> Sve ovisi Mikka, sve ovisi   
> 
> Jesi li lupila šakom po stolu ili ga ubijedila da si ti u pravu?


pa, ubijedivala sam ga mjesecima da sam ja u pravu, a on se nije dao  :Grin:  . na kraju je samo presutno pristao, vjerojatno je skuzio da me, osim u slucaju frke, ne bi nikako dobio u bolnicu.

----------


## icyoh

Zajednica znači da smo ravnopravni. Ako smo ravnopravni nema da ja odlučim, a on poslušno klima (za bitne stvari). da to želim, kupila bih psa, a ne bih se udala.

Dijete izlazi iz mog tijela, no treba shvatiti da to nije samo moje dijete. I da moj muž ima ista prava (i obveze) kao i ja, koliko mu to fiziologija dopušta. Možda ne može roditi, no smije prisustvovati - ako se tako dogovorimo. Ako se tako dogovorimo, ne mora.
No poanta je da se dogovorimo - jer smo oboje roditelji i nijedno nema "veće" pravo glasa.[/quote]

----------


## Scandalous

Ma kakogod, mislim da će me teško netko uvjeriti da nije apsurd zabraniti ocu da doživi veću bliskost, da se poveže sa djetetom, da se osjeća potrebnim, da sudjeluje u tim 'čarobnim trenucima' koje pamtimo cijeli život zbog toga jer nam je neugodno da vidi pipicu pod jakim svjetlom... kao i osporavati mu pravo na sudjelovanje u donošenju odluka vezanom za naše dijete... i o njegovom se tijelu radilo, pa smo skupa donosili odluke... ne vidim niti jedan jedini razlog zašto bi bilo obrnuto... kao ni zašto me ne bi poštovao... a kamoli protivno mojim željama, inzistirao na prisustvu pri porodu... 

Da se danas-sutra nađem pred izborom-dojenje ili naš zajednički život, bez imalo razmišljanja bih odabrala ovo drugo... mišljenja sam da nema većeg bolje za dijete od života u sretnoj obitelji sa mamom i tatom koji se vole... to je ispred izbora pelena, dojenja, vrste prehrane i slično... a kako dijete ima pravo živjeti u takvoj obitelji, ima potpuno pravo i roditi se... i to u onakvim uvjetima kakvim su izabrali mama i tata, roditelji... ma o čijem god se tijelu radilo...

----------


## icyoh

ovo je išlo za Vertex, nema me sekundu i niknu tri posta   :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

ja uopce ne kuzim zasto inzistirate na terminima "zabraniti", "necu mu dati, i gotovo" i td. Pa tko se uopce tako razgovara a da je stariji od 10 godina. Pa ne znaci da imam pravo donijeti neke odluke samo na taj nacin i takvom komunikacijom, odluke su moje iako smo razgovarali i razgovarali o njima, boze volimo se i postujemo :shock:  Ne kuzim...




> Da se danas-sutra nađem pred izborom-dojenje ili naš zajednički život, bez imalo razmišljanja bih odabrala ovo drugo


da mene partner prisili na ovakav izbor, ta osoba definitivno ne bi bila vise moj partner i ne bi imala nikakvu ulogu u mom zivotu.

----------


## vertex

Pa stvari su vrlo jednostavne kad su mišljenja bliska i kad se dogovor lako postiže.
Deaedi je zaobišla pitanje što bi napravila da njen muž nije htio carski i da je smatrao prirodni porod pravim izborom tako da je rekla da joj ne bi bio muž da je za prirodnjaka.
Moj muž i ja nismo pri sklapanju braka pretresli temu poroda, ali srećom smo se dobro našli i sve to harmonično prošli. I lako je onda pričati o razgovoru i dogovoru, kad spora zapravo nema.
Ali tko treba ići protiv sebe u slučaju kad se mišljenja bitno razlikuju? U mikkinom slučaju, na primjer? Ispotencirano je lupanje šakom o stol (meni takva karikiranja bitno umanjuju kvalitetu rasprave), ali ne radi se uopće o tome. To samo zamagljuje sliku. Reći kako se to neće dogoditi ako je veza kvalitetna mi se čini prilično ograničeno razmišljanje, odnosno kao razmišljanje nekoga tko teško vidi svijet iz ičijih cipela osim vlastitih.
A na kraju krajeva, neka se i radi o nekvalitetnoj vezi. Svakako ima puno parova u nekvalitetnim vezama koji trebaju proći kroz porod. Je li pravo muškarca da bude tu dok mu se rađa dijete, bez obzira na to što to djeluje loše na rodilju? Jer ako govorimo o pravu, onda je to to. Meni se čini jasno kao dan da to nije pravo oca u tom trenu. Ali, ljudi se razlikuju i razmišljanja im se razlikuju, to smo već svi naučili.

----------


## tajuska

> A što je još "tvoja" odluka? I ne provociram, zaista me zanima.
> I ima li partner pravo na neku "svoju" odluku kada se radi o tako bitnim stvarima u vezi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


a usput su ovo odgovori i na ono sto je Scandalous napisala:

dakle, porod, dojenje i trudnoca (prehrana, prestanka pusenja, ne pijenje alkohola i slicno) se ticu iskljucivo mene. ostalo sto se tice dijeteta su zajednicka pitanja.

ocito drugacije dozivljavamo vezu. ja mislim da u vezi i dalje ostajemo individue i imamo ekskluzivno pravo na neke stvari, a narocito na one koje se ticu tjelesnog integriteta. dakle, trudnoca, porod i dojenje su kao sto je vertex lijepo napisala jedine stvari u kojem dijete ovisi o mom tijelu, a o mom tijelu mogu iskljucivo ja odlucivati (s masnicom ili bez, jer i prije razgovora odluka je bila i vise nego jasna). kao sto on moze odlucivati o svom. i on ima pravo na masu svojih odluka u vezi, tipa na sto ce potrositi svoj novac nakon sto podmiri obveze koje smo zajednicki dogovorili (jasno isto vrijedi i za mene). 
konkretno po pitanju dijeteta, osim one odluke da ima sa mnom nezasticeni seks, biologija mu nije ostavila bas mnostvo samostalnih odluka... 

sto se tice toga cije cu misljenje vise cijeniti oko kojih odluka, znam da ce ovo zvucati skandalozno, ali prije cu poslusati misljenje strucnjaka o recimo epi nego njegovo (kao sto mi nece ginekolog popraviti komp nego zakoniti). i bome ako trebam misljenje o tome koje uloske najbolje ponjeti u bolnicu, da prije cu uvaziti cak i pisanja po forumima. ono sto krece onog trenutka kad mala izade iz mene postaje nasa stvar i ne zelim sama donjeti odluke o cjepivu, pelenama, kasnije dohrani i bilo cemu drugom. i jasno da cemo tu donositi zajednicke odluke. ali bome o tome hocu li epiduralnu ili necu, on nece odlucivati...

da se razumijemo. ja postujem vase misljenje da je vase dijete u svim aspektima zajednicka stvar vas i vasih muzeva. i postujem da se time rukovodite i ako vas to cini sretnima i odrzava vase veze (kako volite reci) zdravima, super. drago mi je. ja i zakoniti nikada na taj nacin nismo i necemo zivjeti. oboje smo preveliki individualci i jako volimo to sto smo u krasnom braku kao samostalni pojedinci. 

na politickoj razini uvijek cu se zalagati za to da zena ima pravo odlucivati o svom tijelu i mislim da bi, kad bi kojim slucajem zivjeli u tako naprednoj zemlji, lijecnici uvijek trebali pitati zenu koja rada dali nekoga i koga zeli na porodu i tek nakon sto ona kaze "zelim oca djeteta" pitati doticnog zeli li. ako ona ne zeli, ne bi ga smjeli niti pitati. sve drugo mislim da treba ostati u domeni svakog para da ureduje svoj zivot kako im najbolje odgovara. kako ono ide: bogatstvo je u razlicitostima?!!

----------


## vertex

> ja uopce ne kuzim zasto inzistirate na terminima "zabraniti", "necu mu dati, i gotovo" i td. Pa tko se uopce tako razgovara a da je stariji od 10 godina. Pa ne znaci da imam pravo donijeti neke odluke samo na taj nacin i takvom komunikacijom, odluke su moje iako smo razgovarali i razgovarali o njima, boze volimo se i postujemo :shock:  Ne kuzim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Da se danas-sutra nađem pred izborom-dojenje ili naš zajednički život, bez imalo razmišljanja bih odabrala ovo drugo
> 			
> ...


Pisale smo u isto vrijeme, pa samo da potvrdim prvi pasus, ti si to izravnije i bolje napisala.
A bome i komentar na izbor dojenje ili zajednički život mi je isti - zvuči mi kao totalna perverzija.

----------


## Scandalous

> da mene partner prisili na ovakav izbor, ta osoba definitivno ne bi bila vise moj partner i ne bi imala nikakvu ulogu u mom zivotu.


Nisam ni mislila ni napisala da me partner prisili na tako nešto... 
Ali si uzimamo za pravo da stavljamo partnera pred gotov čin jer je riječ o 'mom tijelu'...
Pa kakva su to sad dvostruka mjerila...

Nema smisla hvatat se za svaku riječ i to čija je na kraju odluka... uvijek je nečija... poanta je u dogovoru i u tome da se partneru ne osporava njegovo pravo zbog 'mog tijela'... kao što ichy kaže 'nitko nema veće pravo', naše je dijete...

----------


## tajuska

> Ako smo ravnopravni nema da ja odlučim, a on poslušno klima (za bitne stvari). da to želim, kupila bih psa, a ne bih se udala.


mislim da je tu zapravo catch u cijeloj ovoj prici...potpuno razlicito dozivljavanje ravnopravnosti i veza te koliko ravnopravnost narusava autonomiju pojedinca u vezi i da li je uopce narusava. ja ne vidim problem da u stvarima koje se ne ticu mene, ma koliko bile zivotno bitne (tipa on uporno odbija ici na jednu ljecnicku kontrolu) da kimnem glavom. kazem mu da mislim da mu to nije pametno, al se ne durim, ne ljutim, ne histeriziram i niti najmanje ne mislim da je nasa ravnopravnost u vezi narusena. njegovo tijelo, njegovo zdravlje. kad zagusti vozat cu ga uokolo i bedinat (i tu i tamo primjetit di ga je dovela njegova tvrdoglavost   :Grin:   ). jednako tako on ne osjeca da su moje odluke o mom tijelu na bilo koji nacin narusile njegovu ravnopravnost. no kao sto rekoh, razliciti parovi, razlicite veze, razliciti odnosi....

----------


## vertex

Ali Scandalous, sve što ovdje imamo su riječi. Misli ne znamo čitati jedni drugima.
Ne znam šta si zapravo mislila, ali biti stavljen (na bilo koji način) pred izbor dojenje ili zajednički život je meni nešto što može proisteći samo iz nečeg sasvim nopako nasađenog, pa sam malo ostala zabezeknuta.

----------


## Scandalous

> dakle, porod, dojenje i trudnoca (prehrana, prestanka pusenja, ne pijenje alkohola i slicno) se ticu iskljucivo mene. ostalo sto se tice dijeteta su zajednicka pitanja.


To ne mogu shvatiti... kao ni zašto ne bi poslušala muža po pitanju svih drugih stvari... kao što si ti pročitala nešto na forumu ili pitala doktora, mogao je i on... 

Ja ne poznajem niti jedan jedini par koji se toliko razlikuje u mišljenjima kao što smo moj muž i ja... ako ću ja lijevo, on će desno... i to u apsolutno svemu... bez iznimke... krase nas uz to još i prekrasne osobine-tvdoglavi, inatljivi, eksplozivni, uvijek u pravu i iznimno samostalne individue... Par iz pakla, ne može gore od toga... sigurna sam...

No, to zaista nema apsolutno nikakve veze s time u kojoj mjeri će on sudjelovati u odlukama od prvog trenutka što se tiče našeg djeteta... i prije začeća i za vrijeme trudnoće i tokom poroda i nakon poroda...

Ima apsolutno potpuno pravo jednako sudjelovati u svemu i obrnuto...

Stavom da sa svojim tijelom radim što hoću, mogli bismo se vratiti na usporedbu sa sisavcima, točnije mačkama pa šetati po susjedstvu... jer, to je moje tijelo... baš kao i on jer je to njegovo tijelo... 

Jedna stvar mi nikako nije jasna u tom 'JA'... gdje je tu dijete?

----------


## vertex

Nekoliko postova poviše sam postavila dva-tri pitanja i stvarno me zanimaju izravni odgovori, ako vam se da.

----------


## Scandalous

> Ali Scandalous, sve što ovdje imamo su riječi. Misli ne znamo čitati jedni drugima.
> Ne znam šta si zapravo mislila, ali biti stavljen (na bilo koji način) pred izbor dojenje ili zajednički život je meni nešto što može proisteći samo iz nečeg sasvim nopako nasađenog, pa sam malo ostala zabezeknuta.


Ma razmišljala sam danas o nečemu pa mi to palo na pamet... da se zbog tako neke situacije nađem pred takvom odlukom... nije ju nitko nametnuo, samo eto životna situacija... kad bih išla objašnjavati, otišla bih u totalno desetom smjeru, pa samo zanemari...

----------


## tajuska

@Scandalous

dijete je u meni. o tom i pricam. meni, mom tijelu. nema tog braka i tog dijeteta koje ce mi oduzeti moje tijelo i pravo da o njemu odlucujem. zakoniti kojeg obozavam nema pravo o njemu odlucivati, moze komentirati (davio me godinama prije trudnoce s pusenjem primjerice), moze predlagati, moze imati sugestije, ali ne moze odlucivati. stvarno ti ne mogu opisati koliko je meni to samorazumljivo...vjerovatno koliko i tebi ovo drugo

----------


## Scandalous

> A na kraju krajeva, neka se i radi o nekvalitetnoj vezi. Svakako ima puno parova u nekvalitetnim vezama koji trebaju proći kroz porod. Je li pravo muškarca da bude tu dok mu se rađa dijete, bez obzira na to što to djeluje loše na rodilju? Jer ako govorimo o pravu, onda je to to. Meni se čini jasno kao dan da to nije pravo oca u tom trenu. Ali, ljudi se razlikuju i razmišljanja im se razlikuju, to smo već svi naučili.


Mogu kvotati samu sebe:




> Meni su prilično jasne stvari koje su zajedničke... i smatram da se odluka o njima donosi zajednički... bez samostalnih odluka i zabrana... a to uključuje i pravo oca da sudjeluje u odluci prisustva na porodu... I da ne bude zabune-ne uključuje pravo prisustva oca na porodu...

----------


## vertex

> Jedna stvar mi nikako nije jasna u tom 'JA'... gdje je tu dijete?


Dijete je tu u činjenici da je jako, jako ovisno o majci dok se rađa (da se vratim na temu koja je bila porod). Isključivo o majci. Tata mu može pomoći samo tako da pomaže majci, svojom prisutnošću ili odsutnošću.

----------


## vertex

> .. a to uključuje i pravo oca da sudjeluje u odluci prisustva na porodu... I da ne bude zabune-ne uključuje pravo prisustva oca na porodu...


A, ova linija mi je bila promakla. Hvala. I zanemarujem što je za zanemariti.

----------


## meda

ne mogu vjerovati koliko su neki u stanju raspravljati o necijem stavu, a da nisu ni procitali o cemu se tocno radi, sto Odent tocno misli  time da ocevi, i ne samo ocevi, nego i lijecnici, i nase tipicne babice!, *ometaju i stete  porodu, ne konkretno zeni*




> Prisustvovanje ili sudjelovanje očeva u porodu 
> 
> Na pitanje o dobrobitima prisustvovanja očeva pri porodu u visoko medikaliziranoj bolničkoj okolini, Michel je u veljači 2006. odgovorio sljedeće: 
> Nije lako odgovoriti na to pitanje u dvije minute...Ostavit ćemo ga za sutra, to je složena stvar. Ali, samo da za sada napomenem (ipak se nije mogao suzdržati od odgovora op.prev.), prošao sam u svojem životu kroz četiri faze u pogledu ove stvari: 
> 1. do 1970. imao sam iskustvo samo bolničkih porođaja, bez prisustva očeva 
> 2. 1970-1985 iskustvo bolničkih porođaja uz prisustvo očeva (u tom je razdoblju to postalo moderno) 
> 3. nakon 1985. (kada se preselio u London, op.prev) do nedavno, imao sam iskustvo samo poroda kod kuće, uz prisutnost očeva 
> 4. tijekom poslijednjih nekoliko godina, od kada prisustvujem kućnim porodima sa Lilianom (doula), ona je sa ženom, a ja okupiram oca, uglavnom u kuhinji i pronalazim različite teme za razgovor koje su od zajedničkog interesa. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Maja

meda, moji stavovi se temelje ne samo na ovom pročitanom večernjaku već i na tome što sam čula iz prve ruke da je Odent pričao u Osijeku o očevima na porodu, o rastavama koje proizlaze iz toga i slično. Nije mi se svidjelo.

----------


## a zakaj

zasto se takvi parovi rastaju, kako to odent objasnjava?

----------


## Maja

Vjeorjatno brojem 2. i 3.

----------


## ivarica

ne objasnjava nesto puno, to je njegovo iskustvo, na tome temelji
kaze da primjecuje da ocevi nakon prisustva porodu prolaze kroz ptsp

----------


## a zakaj

ok, taj dio teorije mi je apsolutno neuvjerljiv.

----------


## ivarica

> Vjeorjatno brojem 2. i 3.


da, sad tek citam onaj quotani tekst, to oboje on, kaze, primjecuje

----------


## ina33

> kaze da primjecuje da ocevi nakon prisustva porodu prolaze kroz ptsp


Ja to teško mogu razumjeti, em iz manjka svog iskustva (carski, na kojem je MM ono baš htio biti, da je bilo moguće, meni nije nešto posebno trebao), em iz toga što sam slušala oduševljene priče barem 3-4 oca koji su o svom prisustvu na porodu i doživljaju rađanja novog života i općenito poroda pričali kao o predivnom, totalno zbližavajućem iskustvu, a nitko ih nije vukao za jezik  :?. Prije mogu PTSP zamislit na MPO tretmane, nego na porod, nix verstehen, ali o toj materiji niti ne znam puno, nego... onako, kao prosječni neinformirani outsider koji nije čitao Odenta.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam. I kad se ovdje čitaju priče bubimirka, pa onda onog para forumaš-forumašica koji su imali porod doma, medicinari (on mislim liječnik, ona med. sestra) muški dijelovi para zvuče isto tako oduševljeno, ne PTSP-izirano...

----------


## sirius

Zašto bi bilo nevjerojatno da bilo tko pa i muževi imaju PTSP od poroda?
Pa svi smo različiti.Puno žena ima PTSP od poroda, a da niti same neznaju da je to to.

----------


## anchie76

Moj je bio ODUŠEVLJEN, i svima mjesecima pričao da prave djecu, i totalno pod dojmom.. mislim ono sve 5 da ne moze bolje (i ne isključujem da ga ne bih htjela i na drugom porodu).  No isto tako sam sigurna (što ga nisam pitala, al se znamo   :Grin:  ) da je dio njega jednostavno bio presretan što smo svi izvukli žive glave.  Sigurna sam da mu je bilo užasno teško gledati me u bolovima i u trenucima kad sam vikala da ne mogu više i da hoću carski   :Grin:  , i vjerojatno otud ona rečenica da se osjećao beskorisno. Stres je to i njima, možda otud taj PTSP   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Je li postoji nekakva statistika da je postotak razvoda bitno veći u ovom slučaju? Jer stopa razvoda je ionako uglavnom ogromna u zapadnim zemljama.

Ja imam iskustvo rađanja bez muža i s mužem. U drugom slučaju, muž je bio neko vrijeme odutan (iz nekih sad nebitnih razloga) i kad je došlo do zadnje faze poroda, jako sam ga željela uz sebe (ne jer sam se loše osjećala, nego jer sam osjećala da će mi s njim bit lakše). On je ušao, trudovi su se nastavili pojačavati, porod je napredovao i uskoro bio gotov, a ja sam se osjećala bolje nego prije njegovog ulaska u salu. Sumnjam da sam jedina s ovakvim iskustvom.
Pa ako se treba zapitati da li svi očevi to mogu, svakako se treba zapitati i da li svi očevi to ne mogu.
Moj muže ne da nije imao ptsp, nego je bio u sasvim blaženom, praktički tekućem stanju. 

Ovo s nestajanjem misterija mi je totalni, ali totalni   :Rolling Eyes:  . Sad valjda ja generaliziram, možda nekome to i jest tako.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja imam iskustvo rađanja bez muža i s mužem. U drugom slučaju, muž je bio neko vrijeme odutan (iz nekih sad nebitnih razloga) i kad je došlo do zadnje faze poroda, jako sam ga željela uz sebe (ne jer sam se loše osjećala, nego jer sam osjećala da će mi s njim bit lakše). On je ušao, trudovi su se nastavili pojačavati, porod je napredovao i uskoro bio gotov, a ja sam se osjećala bolje nego prije njegovog ulaska u salu. Sumnjam da sam jedina s ovakvim iskustvom.
> Pa ako se treba zapitati da li svi očevi to mogu, svakako se treba zapitati i da li svi očevi to ne mogu.


To je ja vjerujem upravo ono što je Maja rekla ranije, da Odent to ne prisustvo gleda kroz jednu sasvim drugu prizmu, recimo totalno zanemaruje uvjete kod nas u bolnicama.  I ja imam isto ovakvo iskustvo.  Puno mi je lakše bilo što je on tamo samnom.   No da rađam doma, zaista ne znam da li bi htjela da je pored mene ili bih htjela iskusiti to da me nitko ali baš nitko ništa ne pita, da su i on i babica u drugoj sobi npr.  No to fakat neznam, o tome ću razmišljati ak bude došlo do toga.  Teško mi je sad ŠBB KBB, mislim da je bitno da se žena može voditi u tom trenu kako joj najbolje odgovara.

----------


## Maja

> Pa ako se treba zapitati da li svi očevi to mogu, svakako se treba zapitati i da li svi očevi to ne mogu.


točno ovako

----------


## vertex

Taj drugi porod je bio u Sinju, samo s primaljom, nježnom i sigurnom, u jednom velikom miru i polaganom ritmu malog rodilišta, bez intervencija. Ako tome dodaš da sam ja porilična kulerica i da nemam nikakve negativne emocije vezane uz zdravstvene ustanove...nema to veze s uobičajenim razvojem događaja u našim rodilištima.

----------


## vertex

Aha, ovo je bilo za anchie.

----------


## krumpiric

ovaj PTSP tate-pa naravno da on ovisi o tijeku poroda.
Nakon prvog poroda je mm satima bio u šoku, baš mi je mama bila tu. I buraz. I dočekali ga pred rodilištem. Šokiranog, uplakanog, pod navalom emocija.(kako ne kad je vidio epizotomiju, nalijeganje na trbuh, kad je dječak izletio vani pod nalijeganjem, vidio je hematome na njegovoj glavi i potjeran je vani)

Nakon drugog pjesma-poroda dva se sata mazio sa svojom djevojčicom, sjeo u auto, išao doma leći kraj sina, spavao ko janje do jutra (kratko doduše) i probudio se najsretniji na svijetu (di neće kad ja nisam ni jauknula, djevojčica je izašla u 2 truda, a imao je tolko dugo vremena da ju lijepo upozna  :Heart:  )

----------


## anchie76

Moje mišljenje je da se trebaju poštovati ženini osjećaji i potrebe u tom trenutku, i da ako ona u tom trenu želi da je muž pored nje da on bude (osim ako on baš ne želi, nemoš nekog natjerat), i da ako za 15 min skuži da joj smeta, da isto tako onda ne bude.  No naravno da ništa od toga nije izvedeno u tonu "zabranjujem ti" (zar itko tako razgovara s partnerom a da je još u braku?), nego da postoji uzajamno razumijevanje i poštivanje.  Ako to dvoje postoji, lako onda za sudjelovanje ili ne sudjelovanje - onda sve jednostavno proizlazi iz toga.

----------


## yaya

Pročitala sam sve... 8) 

Ok..MM nije bio na porodu jer niti jedno od nas to nije htjelo...jedino što smo možda trebali, a nismo, Sonju  pitati..jer i ona ima pravo glasa...ipak se ona rađa...No zanima me što bi se recimo dogodilo da MM inzistira na tome da prisustvuje porodu a ja izričito ne želim njegovo prisutstvo...što mislite čija odluka bi trebala biti ona koja prevaguje..muževa tj...očeva- statiste odnosno pomagača  ili ženina odnosno majčina- koja rađa...

----------


## cekana

Ja imam iskustvo s mužem i bez muža.... ne mogu reći da sam ga trebala niti da mi je puno pomogao, ali nisam željela da propusti taj jedinstveni događaj u životu, čaroliju trenutka koju nigdje i nikada ne može dokučiti.   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> Pa upravo to i radiš... ne samo to, nego pretpostavljaš... zašto misliš da ako ti nisi bila, da neću ja... svi smo mi ljudi i svi smo različiti... tko će u tom trenutku biti kakav ne možemo nikako znati dok se to ne dogodi... I to ovisi o tom trenutku i o tom djetetu...


moguće, ja samo kažem da je porod ipak nešto što treba proživjeti da bi se imalo neku predodžbu kako to može izgledati. S tim da se porodi uvelike mogu razlikovati. Ali je jedna bitna stvar većinom zajednička: žena u tome trenutku ne može ni psihički ni fizički raspravljati što joj odgovara, potrebno joj je puno snage i koncentracije da kaže "molim te šuti" a kamoli što više. Mislim da bi slično bilo i da je porod prirodan i lagan (u mom slučaju, bio je bolnički i zbilja je boljelo). Kao da je žena malo van svog tijela, vrlo sužene svijesti. To najbolje može razumjeti žena koja već ima iskustvo poroda, pa je po tome meni razumljiva funkcija doule i moguća smetnja muškarca pri porodu.


Zanimljiva mi je najviše ova priča o višoj stopi razvoda braka   :Smile:  to mi je nešto što si, za razliku od ostatka priče, ne mogu razumski objasniti.
Jedina pretpostavka do koje sam došla je možda da se većinom radi o parovima koji su "moderniji", manje tradicionalni, pa bi u tom uzorku ionako stopa razvoda bila veća, i bez prisustva oca porodu?  :/  Zbilja ne znam.

Što se mm-a tiče, ma kakav ptsp. On je moje urlanje i bolničke intervencije shvaćao kao normalnu proceduru, vidio je svoje prvo dijete, izašao je van sretan u ljetno jutro, ptičice su cvrkutale a on se otišao naspavati i nakon toga još jedan posjet u bolnicu pa na tulum s ekipom. 

Iz ovog primjera ja povlačim i razlog zbog kojeg ipak žena ima pravo odlučiti o svom porodu - ona je ta koju će boljeti, ona je ta čiji je život u opasnosti, a ako je već ranije rodila, ona zna što joj može smetati. Ne mislim da je otac djeteta nitko i ništa, njegovo je dijete, ali mu je u intetresu da omogući majci da joj porod bude što manje stresan, pa i svojim odsustvom, ako treba.

Osobno, rado bih da mm bude i na drugom porodu, ali da sjedi negdje u kutu i bude tiho kad porod bude pri kraju. Ne zato što sam rospija nego zato što me zbilja smetalo sve što je u tom času govorio.

----------


## Deaedi

> ne mogu vjerovati koliko su neki u stanju raspravljati o necijem stavu, a da nisu ni procitali o cemu se tocno radi, sto Odent tocno misli  time da ocevi, i ne samo ocevi, nego i lijecnici, i nase tipicne babice!, *ometaju i stete  porodu, ne konkretno zeni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Prisustvovanje ili sudjelovanje očeva u porodu 
> 
> ...


Uh... svaka cast strucnjaku koji svoje teorije bazira na tenisicama modernih baka. Njemu nisu bas sve na broju, moj dojam...

----------


## Scandalous

> Pročitala sam sve... 8) 
> 
> Ok..MM nije bio na porodu jer niti jedno od nas to nije htjelo...jedino što smo možda trebali, a nismo, Sonju  pitati..jer i ona ima pravo glasa...ipak se ona rađa...No zanima me što bi se recimo dogodilo da MM inzistira na tome da prisustvuje porodu a ja izričito ne želim njegovo prisutstvo...što mislite čija odluka bi trebala biti ona koja prevaguje..muževa tj...očeva- statiste odnosno pomagača  ili ženina odnosno majčina- koja rađa...


Uvijek ženina... naravno da joj ne treba dodatan stres pri porodu... po meni, bitno je razgovarati o tome... i vidjeti koji su razlozi za to... možda postoji pozadine priče koja se može riješiti... Primjerice, žena se boji da on to neće moći podnjeti... i slično... vejrujem, da je muškarac može razuvjeriti po tom pitanju, objasniti joj da će izaći ukoliko bude smetao/bude mu smetalo... 

Vjerujem da za sve postoji kompromis/dogovor...

----------


## Scandalous

> moguće, ja samo kažem da je porod ipak nešto što treba proživjeti da bi se imalo neku predodžbu kako to može izgledati. S tim da se porodi uvelike mogu razlikovati. Ali je jedna bitna stvar većinom zajednička: žena u tome trenutku ne može ni psihički ni fizički raspravljati što joj odgovara, potrebno joj je puno snage i koncentracije da kaže "molim te šuti" a kamoli što više. Mislim da bi slično bilo i da je porod prirodan i lagan (u mom slučaju, bio je bolnički i zbilja je boljelo). Kao da je žena malo van svog tijela, vrlo sužene svijesti. To najbolje može razumjeti žena koja već ima iskustvo poroda, pa je po tome meni razumljiva funkcija doule i moguća smetnja muškarca pri porodu.


A ja ti kažem da je jedna bila u stanju zatražiti svoj mobitel, uzeti ga u ruke i obrisati mužev broj... s popratnim riječim 'ne bu više *ebal*, nikada!'...


Btw:



> Sigurna sam da mu je bilo užasno teško gledati me u bolovima i u trenucima kad sam vikala da ne mogu više i da hoću carski


Zašto bi onda bi problem reći da izađe?

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pročitala sam sve... 8) 
> 
> Ok..MM nije bio na porodu jer niti jedno od nas to nije htjelo...jedino što smo možda trebali, a nismo, Sonju  pitati..jer i ona ima pravo glasa...ipak se ona rađa...No zanima me što bi se recimo dogodilo da MM inzistira na tome da prisustvuje porodu a ja izričito ne želim njegovo prisutstvo...što mislite čija odluka bi trebala biti ona koja prevaguje..muževa tj...očeva- statiste odnosno pomagača  ili ženina odnosno majčina- koja rađa...
> 
> 
> Uvijek ženina...


Onda nikako ne možemo govoriti o ravnopravnosti kad je porod u pitanju...

----------


## Scandalous

> Onda nikako ne možemo govoriti o ravnopravnosti kad je porod u pitanju...


Možemo... ravnopravnost u donošenju odluke... ravnopravnost u tome da svatka strana ima pravo na svoje želje i mišljenja... to što se na kraju ipak poštuje ženina želja jer je uz sav stres nepotreban još i dodatni, to je je zato jer to ta situacija zahtjeva i zdrav razum... niti malo ne umanjuje ravnopravnost.... Nije čak ni riječ o ravnopravnosti što se poroda tiče, već ravnopravnosti za sve vezano uz dijete... da ne odem u samo krajnost pa kažem ravnopravnost u apsolutno svemu u vezi...  Ravnopravnost da krajnja odluka bude za dobrobit djeteta, ne za moje ili njegovo tijelo...

----------


## anchie76

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moguće, ja samo kažem da je porod ipak nešto što treba proživjeti da bi se imalo neku predodžbu kako to može izgledati. S tim da se porodi uvelike mogu razlikovati. Ali je jedna bitna stvar većinom zajednička: žena u tome trenutku ne može ni psihički ni fizički raspravljati što joj odgovara, potrebno joj je puno snage i koncentracije da kaže "molim te šuti" a kamoli što više. Mislim da bi slično bilo i da je porod prirodan i lagan (u mom slučaju, bio je bolnički i zbilja je boljelo). Kao da je žena malo van svog tijela, vrlo sužene svijesti. To najbolje može razumjeti žena koja već ima iskustvo poroda, pa je po tome meni razumljiva funkcija doule i moguća smetnja muškarca pri porodu.
> 
> 
> A ja ti kažem da je jedna bila u stanju zatražiti svoj mobitel, uzeti ga u ruke i obrisati mužev broj... s popratnim riječim 'ne bu više *ebal*, nikada!'...
> 
> 
> ...


Scandalous, no hard feelings, no stvarno me zanima da li si ti rodila?

Ovo sve što si quotala, pa naravno da je žena u stanju to sve reći, pa nije joj nitko jezik zavezao niti joj prelijepio traku preko usta pa da ne može govoriti.  Pitanje je *da li ženi to treba u tom trenutku.* A ja ti kažem da joj ne treba.  Da su to sve stvari koje utječu na sami tijek poroda i nepotrebno ga ometaju.

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous, no hard feelings, no stvarno me zanima da li si ti rodila?
> 
> Ovo sve što si quotala, pa naravno da je žena u stanju to sve reći, pa nije joj nitko jezik zavezao niti joj prelijepio traku preko usta pa da ne može govoriti.  Pitanje je *da li ženi to treba u tom trenutku.* A ja ti kažem da joj ne treba.  Da su to sve stvari koje utječu na sami tijek poroda i nepotrebno ga ometaju.


Pa upravo zato ti i dajem primjer gdje muž nije bio na porodu... ipak ga se sjetila... da je bio tamo, ne bi se maltretirala sa uzimanjem moba i brisanjem broja... rekla bi mu što ga ide u facu... 

To što ti meni pišeš na forumu mi je identično kao da mi je bilo tko ispričao... Zbog čega bih onda tvoje iskustvo trebala uzeti kao činjenicu da je tako, a sva druga koja su tome suprotna zanemariti?

Ja ti kažem da može biti tako kako ti kažeš, ali da može biti i suprotno... uzimajući primjere samo na ovoj temi, rekla bih da da ovi druge 'vode'...

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Onda nikako ne možemo govoriti o ravnopravnosti kad je porod u pitanju...
> 
> 
> Možemo... ravnopravnost u donošenju odluke... ravnopravnost u tome da svatka strana ima pravo na svoje želje i mišljenja... to što se na kraju ipak poštuje ženina želja jer je uz sav stres nepotreban još i dodatni, to je je zato jer to ta situacija zahtjeva i zdrav razum... niti malo ne umanjuje ravnopravnost.... Nije čak ni riječ o ravnopravnosti što se poroda tiče, već ravnopravnosti za sve vezano uz dijete... da ne odem u samo krajnost pa kažem ravnopravnost u apsolutno svemu u vezi...  Ravnopravnost da krajnja odluka bude za dobrobit djeteta, ne za moje ili njegovo tijelo...


Dakle ravnopravnost u donošenju odluka koju će uglavnom donijeti rodilja...Il to nije ravnopravnost il meni danas ne leži logika...
Uglavnom potpisujem cvijetu (sv..... ..)  :Grin:  i smatram kako o načinu, mjestu i osobama prisutnima na porodu treba razgovarati ali ukoliko dođe do mimoilaženja stavova budućih roditelja prednost u svakom slučaju treba dati rodilji.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Scandalous, no hard feelings, no stvarno me zanima da li si ti rodila?
> 
> Ovo sve što si quotala, pa naravno da je žena u stanju to sve reći, pa nije joj nitko jezik zavezao niti joj prelijepio traku preko usta pa da ne može govoriti.  Pitanje je *da li ženi to treba u tom trenutku.* A ja ti kažem da joj ne treba.  Da su to sve stvari koje utječu na sami tijek poroda i nepotrebno ga ometaju.
> 
> 
> Pa upravo zato ti i dajem primjer gdje muž nije bio na porodu... ipak ga se sjetila... da je bio tamo, ne bi se maltretirala sa uzimanjem moba i brisanjem broja... rekla bi mu što ga ide u facu... 
> ...


Još uvijek mi nisi odgovorila na pitanje da li si rodila, pa te molim da mi odgovoriš  :Trep trep: 

Ja ti ne pričam na osnovu svog iskustva (spomenula sam ga par puta, i nisam isključila prisutnost supruga), nego pričam o fiziologiji poroda.  E sad na stranu to što smo mi žene jedna moćna bića pa nas ne može sj*** ni hrvatski bolnički sistem, nego ipak uspješno donosimo na svijet svoju djecu - to je drugi par čarapa.

----------


## Scandalous

> Dakle ravnopravnost u donošenju odluka koju će uglavnom donijeti rodilja...Il to nije ravnopravnost il meni danas ne leži logika...
> Uglavnom potpisujem cvijetu (sv..... ..)  i smatram kako o načinu, mjestu i osobama prisutnima na porodu treba razgovarati ali ukoliko dođe do mimoilaženja stavova budućih roditelja prednost u svakom slučaju treba dati rodilji.


Nisam rekla da ju treba uglavnom donjeti ona, a pogotovo ne da ju isključivo donosi ona... Ja samo tvrdim da bi se njena trebala poštovati, tj. da će ju svaki normalan muškarac poštovati... zato mi je uopće glupo raspravljati o tome... jedna je osoba ovdje već napisala da su se dogovorili da on neće biti na porordu, ali da je imao izričitu želju za tim, da bi mu to dopustila bez obzira što ona nema tu želju... eto, samo se o tome radi...

----------


## Scandalous

> Još uvijek mi nisi odgovorila na pitanje da li si rodila, pa te molim da mi odgovoriš 
> 
> Ja ti ne pričam na osnovu svog iskustva (spomenula sam ga par puta, i nisam isključila prisutnost supruga), nego pričam o fiziologiji poroda.  E sad na stranu to što smo mi žene jedna moćna bića pa nas ne može sj*** ni hrvatski bolnički sistem, nego ipak uspješno donosimo na svijet svoju djecu - to je drugi par čarapa.


Ne, nisam... ali imam namjeru... i sve sam nervoznija...   :Laughing:  

Ma gle, sad mi pak nije jasno...koliko sam shvatila riječ je bila o tome da to ne zna žena koja to nije prošla... a sad pak ne pričamo o iskustvima već općenito o fiziologiji poroda... ako ćemo o teoriji, a ne o iskustvima, onda znam jednako toliko o tome kao i ostale mame... ako ćemo pak o iskustvima, toliko su različita, da se ne može samo jedno uzeti u obzir kao relevantno...

----------


## anchie76

> ako ćemo o teoriji, a ne o iskustvima, onda znam jednako toliko o tome kao i ostale mame...


Nemoj se ljutiti ali o fizilogiji poroda vidim da ne znaš puno toga, jer u suprotnom ne bi o ometanju pričala u smislu da tata doslovce ometa mamu (pričom, galamom ili već ne znam čime)  :Smile:  




> Ne, nisam... ali imam namjeru... i sve sam nervoznija...


To objašnjava tvoje žustro zalaganje.  Ok, sad mi je jasnije.  Ja ću ti reći da je čitanje o porodu jedno, a da je iskustvo poroda nešto sasvim drugo i teško je meni sada tebi probati dočarati da tata može ometati samim svojim prisustvom a ti kontaš "pa šutit će, što bi mi smetao".  Da bi to razumjela ipak je potrebno iskustvo ali i puno čitanja na temu same fiziologije poroda (mali dio se može pročitati na forumu, no ipak se za to treba uzeti literatura, forum nije dovoljan).

----------


## Scandalous

[quote="anchie76"]


> Nemoj se ljutiti ali o fizilogiji poroda vidim da ne znaš puno toga, jer u suprotnom ne bi o ometanju pričala u smislu da tata doslovce ometa mamu (pričom, galamom ili već ne znam čime)  
> 
> To objašnjava tvoje žustro zalaganje.  Ok, sad mi je jasnije.  Ja ću ti reći da je čitanje o porodu jedno, a da je iskustvo poroda nešto sasvim drugo i teško je meni sada tebi probati dočarati da tata može ometati samim svojim prisustvom a ti kontaš "pa šutit će, što bi mi smetao".  Da bi to razumjela ipak je potrebno iskustvo ali i puno čitanja na temu same fiziologije poroda (mali dio se može pročitati na forumu, no ipak se za to treba uzeti literatura, forum nije dovoljan).


Nismo (nisam) pričali o galami već o adrenalinu... 
Niti sam iti jednom spomenula 'šutit će pa neće smetati'...
Sve si mislim da si me zamjenila s nekim...

----------


## anchie76

Nisam.. takav dojam sam stekla iz tvojih postova, moguće da griješim.  No počevši od spominjanja one _zabrane_ mužu da prisustvuje (a to fakat nitko od nas nije spomenuo), do tvojih pitanja na koji to način muž može smetati ako ništ ne radi i samo je tamo.

----------


## Scandalous

> Nisam.. takav dojam sam stekla iz tvojih postova, moguće da griješim.  No počevši od spominjanja one _zabrane_ mužu da prisustvuje (a to fakat nitko od nas nije spomenuo), do tvojih pitanja na koji to način muž može smetati ako ništ ne radi i samo je tamo.


Pitanje se odnosilo na konkretna iskustva... zanimalo me što osim teorije o izlučivanju adrenalina imaju o tome reći mame koje su doživjele smetanje očeva pri porodu... Željela sam ćuti i drugu stranu jer sam dosad pročitala/ čula samo pozitivne strane... 

I moje pitanje je bilo:




> Eto i dalje ne razumijem zašto bi to ometalo porod... Voljela bih da se javi neka koja je to doživjela i konkretno objasni čime je to ometao.... na koji način... i zašto...


a pitanje se odnosilo na teoriju o adrenalinu...

I gdje sad tu piše išta o o tome da on sjedi i niš ne radi... 

A rasprava je započela sa pitanjem (tvrdnjom) ima li žena pravo zabraniti mužu da bude na porodu... 

Nemoj se ni ti ljutiti, ali ako čitaš moje postove kao što čitaš knjige, upitno je tko tu zna više teorije...   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Pitanje se odnosilo na konkretna iskustva... zanimalo me što osim teorije o izlučivanju adrenalina imaju o tome reći mame koje su doživjele smetanje očeva pri porodu... Željela sam ćuti i drugu stranu jer sam dosad pročitala/ čula samo pozitivne strane...


Ja ne znam što bih ti rekla.. kako da ti mame u hr kažu o smetanju očeva na porodu kad ih hrvatske bolnice uznemiravaju na sve moguće i nemoguće načine?  Rađaju u koma uvjetima, i u takvim uvjetima bi vjerojaatno poželjele da su imale još barem 3 mrge od 2m pored sebe pa da se osjećaju sigurnije i zaštićenije, a ne da će im tata smetati.





> Nemoj se ni ti ljutiti, ali ako čitaš moje postove kao što čitaš knjige, upitno je tko tu zna više teorije...


Ako nemaš argumenata, ja te molim da ne vrijeđaš. Isto bih ja mogla reći za tebe, jer ovo gore što sam ti ja napisala je već ranije rečeno na temi.  Dakle, svi čitamo to što čitamo.  Nema potrebe za vrijeđanjem.

_Editirala post jer sam krivo citirala_

----------


## Mirtica

Mi smo pozvali brata i sestru da ostanu s J dok ja rađam i kad su došli u stan, imala sam grozan osjećaj. Stezalo me u grlu. Osjećala sam se golo i eksponirano. A oni su samo došli, pozdravili me i sjeli na kauč. Užasno me smetala njihova prisutnost. Htjela sam još malo ostati doma. MM me uspio nagovoriti da odemo prema bolnici samo zato jer ja nisam podnosila njihovu prisutnost u drugoj sobi. Taj osjećaj nisam "planirala" niti sam mogla pretpostaviti da ću se tako osjećati. Inače smo jako bliski.

MM je bio na oba poroda i to nam je obadvoma jako odgovaralo i puno smo bliži zbog toga.

----------


## meda

> meda, moji stavovi se temelje ne samo na ovom pročitanom večernjaku već i na tome što sam čula iz prve ruke da je Odent pričao u Osijeku o očevima na porodu, o rastavama koje proizlaze iz toga i slično. Nije mi se svidjelo.


pa nisam to zbog tebe stavila  :Laughing:  

niti imam namjeru tebe ili ikaoga drugoga uvjeravati ili razuvjeravati. 
ionako ne mislim da kad bi neko tocno razumio o cemu Odent govori da bi se automatski slozio i da bi mu se svidio njegov stav  :Wink:  

al cini mi se normalno da bar znamo o cemu raspravljamo. inace je sve samo obicna provokacija. glupo mi je da tu na 4 strane imamo ping pong o kakvom ometanju i smetanju se zapravo radi, i da se spominje kao protuargument nekakva podrska, kad Odent ni podrsku ne priznaje, tj. gleda na nju kao na nametanje. 

ako govorimo u kontekstu odentovog neinterventnog poroda, otac kao smetnja na porodu mi se cini sasvim logicno videnje stvari.
ako govorimo u kontekstu hrvatske bolnicke zbiljnosti, prisustvo oca je samo kap u moru intervencija, i na njega gledam kao na nesto pozitivno.

----------


## anchie76

> Taj osjećaj nisam "planirala" niti sam mogla pretpostaviti da ću se tako osjećati. Inače smo jako bliski.


Upravo je o tome riječ.  Ne možeš planirati da li će ti nešto odgovarati ili neće na porodu, to ćeš samo znati na licu mjesta kad se nađeš u toj situaciji.  I samo je bitno biti dovoljno fleksibilan (sam sebe ne ograničavati tipa "tak smo se dogovorili pa će tako i biti") i imati takvog partnera koji će to razumjeti.

Iznenadi se čovjek kad shvati da neke stvari za koje je mislio da ne bi u milion godina, a ono baš obrnuto.  Ja se nikad nisam mogla zamisliti da rađam kod kuće.  Ma kakvi, bolnica je mjesto za mene... Sve dok mi nisu krenuli trudovi.  Onaj tren kad smo trebali krenuti za bolnicu, meni je samo u glavi bilo "ajme da mogu ostati ovdje i roditi na miru".. ni slutila nisam da će mi se takve misli pojaviti.

----------


## anchie76

> ako govorimo u kontekstu odentovog neinterventnog poroda, otac kao smetnja na porodu mi se cini sasvim logicno videnje stvari.
> ako govorimo u kontekstu hrvatske bolnicke zbiljnosti, prisustvo oca je samo kap u moru intervencija, i na njega gledam kao na nesto pozitivno.


Dobro sažeto  :Yes:

----------


## mikka

meni je interesantno kako je Deaedi iz cijelog onog teksta izvukla samo dio o tenisicama, koji je vjerojatno vise bio izrecen u sali. ustvari, cim sam vidla taj dio, znala sam da ce se netko zakaciti za njega  :Grin:

----------


## meda

mislim da je problem u tome sto se radi o takvom ometanju kojeg nije nisu ni otac ni majka svjesni, i najgore je kad stvari otidu predaleko i ponekad vise nema natrag

----------


## Deaedi

> meni je interesantno kako je Deaedi iz cijelog onog teksta izvukla samo dio o tenisicama, koji je vjerojatno vise bio izrecen u sali. ustvari, cim sam vidla taj dio, znala sam da ce se netko zakaciti za njega


Da, bas interesantno kako mi gluposti upadaju u oci. A da npr. Podobnik izjavi nesto slicno, rasceretili bi ga.

----------


## Scandalous

> Ja ne znam što bih ti rekla.. kako da ti mame u hr kažu o smetanju očeva na porodu kad ih hrvatske bolnice uznemiravaju na sve moguće i nemoguće načine?  Rađaju u koma uvjetima, i u takvim uvjetima bi vjerojaatno poželjele da su imale još barem 3 mrge od 2m pored sebe pa da se osjećaju sigurnije i zaštićenije, a ne da će im tata smetati.
> 
> Ako nemaš argumenata, ja te molim da ne vrijeđaš. Isto bih ja mogla reći za tebe, jer ovo gore što sam ti ja napisala je već ranije rečeno na temi.  Dakle, svi čitamo to što čitamo.  Nema potrebe za vrijeđanjem.
> 
> _Editirala post jer sam krivo citirala_


Ne rađaju sve u koma uvjetima... i dosta ih ima prekrasna iskustva bez obzira na stanje u bolnicama... ne znam zašto se ne bi mogao naći neki konkretni primjer... ma nije ni bitno... lijepo sam napisala 'da bih voljela da se neka javi'... niti sam tvrdila da ih ima, niti da nema... 

Ne znam gdje si vidjela uvredu, nije s takvom namjerom napisano... već samo napomena da si me ili zamjenila s nekim ili krivo pročitala... jer se ja već par puta moram objašnjavati da nešto nisam napisala... 

Ovo gore rečeno je napisano nakon mog pitanja... ne vidim poveznicu...

----------


## Scandalous

[quote="anchie76"]


> Upravo je o tome riječ.  Ne možeš planirati da li će ti nešto odgovarati ili neće na porodu, to ćeš samo znati na licu mjesta kad se nađeš u toj situaciji.  I samo je bitno biti dovoljno fleksibilan (sam sebe ne ograničavati tipa "tak smo se dogovorili pa će tako i biti") i imati takvog partnera koji će to razumjeti.


Eto, to i ja tupim... pilim... upravo zbog toga i nije jasna unaprijed samostalno donešena odluka da on neće prisustvovati jer će smetati...

----------


## mikka

pa i podobnik kaze masu gluposti u sali, u cemu je sad problem?

----------


## anchie76

[quote="Scandalous"]


> Mirtica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Upravo je o tome riječ.  Ne možeš planirati da li će ti nešto odgovarati ili neće na porodu, to ćeš samo znati na licu mjesta kad se nađeš u toj situaciji.  I samo je bitno biti dovoljno fleksibilan (sam sebe ne ograničavati tipa "tak smo se dogovorili pa će tako i biti") i imati takvog partnera koji će to razumjeti.
> 
> 
> Eto, to i ja tupim... pilim... upravo zbog toga i nije jasna unaprijed samostalno donešena odluka da on neće prisustvovati jer će smetati...


Zašto je teško razumjeti da neke žene već u startu mogu osjećati potrebu da budu same i da muž ne bude prisutan, ili da njega zamijeni recimo doula?  Pogotovo ako su već rađale prije.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa i podobnik kaze masu gluposti u sali, u cemu je sad problem?


U tome sto se meni cini, da je nazalost ovaj gospodin sasvim ozbiljan.

----------


## Maja

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako govorimo u kontekstu odentovog neinterventnog poroda, otac kao smetnja na porodu mi se cini sasvim logicno videnje stvari.
> ako govorimo u kontekstu hrvatske bolnicke zbiljnosti, prisustvo oca je samo kap u moru intervencija, i na njega gledam kao na nesto pozitivno.
> 
> 
> Dobro sažeto


Meni je ovo sasvim jasno. Ali svejedno mi se ne sviđa kad iz toga proizađu "andegdote" o razvodima koji uslijede kasnije. 
Ne vidim jednostavan prijelaz s oca kao smetnje do toga da su poslije posve poremećeni partnerski odnosi (barem ne u većini slučajeva).

----------


## anchie76

Da se samo nadovežem... takve stvari koje smo spomenule ja i mirtica, vjerujem da su nas obje iznenadile jer ih nismo očekivale.  Ja barem nisam imala iskustvo poroda, samo ono što pročitaš, a nigdje ti ne pišu takve stvari.  Žena koja je rodila, moguće da će drugi porod biti drugačiji ovaj put, tj. njeno iskustvo poroda, ali isto tako ima iskustvo iz zadnjeg poroda i ne bi bilo ništa čudno da odluči recimo doma roditi i voditi se time da joj porod zaista bude neinterventan (u odnosu na prošli), pa u skladu s tim i tatina prisutnost može zasmetati.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  meda prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, to je i meni previše.  Sasvim mi je jedna priča o smetanju i adrenalinu itd, a druga ovo o razvodima.

----------


## pomikaki

Scandalous, ja tvoj stav prepoznajem kao sličan mom prije nego što sam rodila. Prije sam bila jako za ravnopravnost spolova, i protiv generalizacije u priči o muško ženskim ulogama u roditeljstvu. Pa u principu i sada nisam protiv toga, ali više u smislu _iznimke uvijek postoje_. Iapk, nakon iskustva poroda i dojenja, za mene mama i tata _nemaju_ jednake uloge. (što god netko o tome mislio mm-u sam odmah nakon poroda objavila da se ne mora busati u prsa i primati čestitke jer je njegov udio u akciji donošenja djeteta na svijet bio zanemariv   :Laughing:   ok bila je to šala ali ne bez osnove u realnosti)
Da ne raspravljamo sad o nekakvim feminističkim temama, predlažem da se čujemo nakon što rodiš da mi kažeš koliko ti se stav promijenio   :Grin: 




> ako govorimo u kontekstu odentovog neinterventnog poroda, otac kao smetnja na porodu mi se cini sasvim logicno videnje stvari. 
> ako govorimo u kontekstu hrvatske bolnicke zbiljnosti, prisustvo oca je samo kap u moru intervencija, i na njega gledam kao na nesto pozitivno.


 e ovo je pak dobra poanta. U našim bolnicama svakako je (u većini slučajeva) korisno prisustvo muža koji je upućen u želje svoje žene i spreman se za njih zauzeti kod osoblja.

----------


## Scandalous

> Zašto je teško razumjeti da neke žene već u startu mogu osjećati potrebu da budu same i da muž ne bude prisutan, ili da njega zamijeni recimo doula?  Pogotovo ako su već rađale prije.


Teže, ali ne i teško... meni jer nisam rodila...
Ono što je teško jest shvatiti zato stavljaju točku na i i zbog čega im je to konačna odluka o kojoj muževi nemaju pravo na svoje želje i mišljenja... zato jer je to naše dijete, ne moje... 

Sve je teško shvatiti iz nekakvih teorija, daleko lakše iz iskustva, vlastitog... ako nije moguće, onda barem iz tuđih... 

Ne znam, pokušavam se staviti u kožu muževa i jednostavno mi to sve ne sjeda... 

Kada se govori o prošlosti ili uspoređuje sa životinjama, to mi nema smisla jer se toliko toga promjenilo... kako su i same žene dobile veća prava, u nekim poljima života (pa tako i porodu), bilo je samo pitanje vremena kad će i muškarci dobiti svoju ulogu...

Držimo li se toga da je to isključivo naša stvar i pozivamo li se na prošlošt, imamo li kao žene pravo tražiti ravnopravnost u svemu ostalome premda je dokazano genetski uvjetovana prednost muškarcima...

Nisu li doule kao i prisutni očevi pri porodu također novost? Jesmo li sigurni da sutra već netko neće dokazati štetnost prisustva doule?

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa i podobnik kaze masu gluposti u sali, u cemu je sad problem?
> 
> 
> U tome sto se meni cini, da je nazalost ovaj gospodin sasvim ozbiljan.


meni se cini ozbiljan u cijelom tekstu osim u dijelu za koji si se ti zakacila.

----------


## mikka

doule nisu novost, one su najstarija porodna pratnja. muskarci su novost.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Zašto je teško razumjeti da neke žene već u startu mogu osjećati potrebu da budu same i da muž ne bude prisutan, ili da njega zamijeni recimo doula?  Pogotovo ako su već rađale prije.
> 
> 
> Teže, ali ne i teško... meni jer nisam rodila...
> Ono što je teško jest shvatiti zato stavljaju točku na i i zbog čega im je to konačna odluka o kojoj muževi nemaju pravo na svoje želje i mišljenja... zato jer je to naše dijete, ne moje... 
> ...


Nisu doule nova stvar.. one su tisucama godina stara stvar, ocevi na porodu su relativno nova stvar (ako gledamo daaaaleko u proslost).

Ako se zna da svako ometanje žene i adrenalin zaustavlja porod (te shodno tome često porodi kod nas završe carskim rezom), i ako majka misli da bi joj smetao otac na porodu, ona bi trebala riskirati svoje i djetetovo zdravlje zbog očeve želje da bude prisutan?  No moram priznati da stvarno sumnjam da bi ikoji inzistirao na prisutnosti ako bi razumio ovo sve o čemu pričam.

----------


## anchie76

> doule nisu novost, one su najstarija porodna pratnja. muskarci su novost.


  :Laughing:   brža si bila    :Grin:

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous, ja tvoj stav prepoznajem kao sličan mom prije nego što sam rodila. Prije sam bila jako za ravnopravnost spolova, i protiv generalizacije u priči o muško ženskim ulogama u roditeljstvu. Pa u principu i sada nisam protiv toga, ali više u smislu _iznimke uvijek postoje_. Iapk, nakon iskustva poroda i dojenja, za mene mama i tata _nemaju_ jednake uloge. (što god netko o tome mislio mm-u sam odmah nakon poroda objavila da se ne mora busati u prsa i primati čestitke jer je njegov udio u akciji donošenja djeteta na svijet bio zanemariv    ok bila je to šala ali ne bez osnove u realnosti)
> Da ne raspravljamo sad o nekakvim feminističkim temama, predlažem da se čujemo nakon što rodiš da mi kažeš koliko ti se stav promijenio


Eto, ja moram priznati da on zasad nosi daleko veći teret i zasluge... uopće ne znam gdje bih počela... od toga da se išao odmah testirati jer je sam primjetio što me muči zašto nisam od prve zatrudnjela (samo se vi smijte!  :Laughing:  ) do toga je učinio sve kako bi mali mišići bili zdravi, pokretni, na broju....   :Grin:  pa do beskrajnih masaža, trčanja okolo, dizanja, nespavanja... do toga da uporno vodim rat s njim da nije na njemu da se diže po noći i slično...  joooj rascmoljit ću se ako nastavim...

Žao mi je, al kad se svega sjetim, on je zasad u daleko većoj prednosti...

Osim leženja i prežderavanja... nisam ama baš ništa učinila... 

Javim se... naravno... već sam negdje napisala da mogu ja sad jedno govorit, al treba čekati dok to čudo dođe na svijet... pa ćemo bit pametniji, oboje....

I još nešto-jeste li slušale oca kako govori o doživljaju s poroda? Ja sam ih čula više i svaki put se rastopila.... 
Osim onog djela o posteljici... na to treba uši začepit...   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Zašto je teško razumjeti da neke žene već u startu mogu osjećati potrebu da budu same i da muž ne bude prisutan, ili da njega zamijeni recimo doula?  Pogotovo ako su već rađale prije.
> 
> 
> Teže, ali ne i teško... meni jer nisam rodila...
> Ono što je teško jest shvatiti zato stavljaju točku na i i zbog čega im je to konačna odluka o kojoj muževi nemaju pravo na svoje želje i mišljenja... zato jer je to naše dijete, ne moje... 
> ...


čuj, nitko ne stavlja točku na i. Rečeno je samo da statistički prisutnost muževa može dovesti do određenih problema pri porodu. Ni ja to ne bih razumjela da mi je netko objašnjavao prije nego sam rodila.

To je ono što sam pisala u prethodnom postu, ti razmišljaš o pravima očeva, o ravnopravnosti spolova. Nakon iskustva poroda meni je to sve palo u vodu. Ne mogu više razmišljati o pravu oca da bude na porodu. Lijepo je da bude tu, da to doživi, da pomogne. Ali pravo? Potpuno apstraktan pojam. Bitno je da porod prođe u redu i bez trauma, da dijete bude zdravo... 

Prije poroda sam se i ja stavljala u kožu muževa. Sad više ne. Ma mogu se i staviti u njihovu kožu, ali i kad pokušavam vidim da oni teško mogu razumjeti što se tu zapravo događa. 

Doule nisu novost. Ali o tome mislim da će biti već bar tri posta dok ja pošaljem svoj   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> doule nisu novost, one su najstarija porodna pratnja. muskarci su novost.
> 
> 
>    brža si bila


šta sam rekla   :Grin:  

Scandalous sretno na porodu   :Kiss:

----------


## Scandalous

> doule nisu novost, one su najstarija porodna pratnja. muskarci su novost.


Da ih nazovem onda modernim doulama ili doule u moderno doba?

----------


## Scandalous

> Ne mogu više razmišljati o pravu oca da bude na porodu.


Hoću li ja sebe po treći (ili četvrti put) citirati?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Scandalous zanima me tvoje mišljenje o ovom:




> Ako se zna da svako ometanje žene i adrenalin zaustavlja porod (te shodno tome često porodi kod nas završe carskim rezom), i ako majka misli da bi joj smetao otac na porodu, ona bi trebala riskirati svoje i djetetovo zdravlje zbog očeve želje da bude prisutan?  No moram priznati da stvarno sumnjam da bi ikoji inzistirao na prisutnosti ako bi razumio ovo sve o čemu pričam.

----------


## cvijeta73

scandalous, gle, kako mogu muškarac i žena biti ravnopravni kad je riječ o porodu?
nikako.
daj bože da mogu, pa da on može roditi umjesto mene.
ali - ne mere.
jedino u tom slučaju bi bili ravnopravni.
dijete je naše, naravno, ali kako je vertex lijepo napisala, u cijelom dječjem životu, jedino u tih devet mjeseci, smo fizički povezani. muškarac nije fizički povezan s djetetom.
muškarac neće nikad moći doživjeti porod.
nikad.
ni dojenje.
pa onda nema ravnopravnosti. 
mi žene možemo tražiti ravnopravnost u svemu što možemo obaviti kao muškarci. eto, ajte pomozite, ko za vraga, sad se ne mogu sjetiti niti jedne stvari koje nismo u stanju obaviti kao muškarci.   :Grin:  načelno gledajući, ne pojedinačno.

eh, sad to je vezano uz ravnopravnost, a vezano uz temu topika, jedino što mogu zaključiti da moji receptori adrenalina su valjda zakržljali pa je mene mm strašno umirivao. kao što vidim i većinu žena koje su se ovdje javile.
biće odent ima neku strogo kontroliranu kontrolnu skupinu   :Grin:

----------


## Scandalous

> Scandalous zanima me tvoje mišljenje o ovom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...



Ja sam na to već odgovorila... pitanje je zašto misli i kako misli da bi joj smetao? 

@cvijeta73 stvarno ću se citirati, kad ti kažem, ovog puta je to prijetnja...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Scandalous zanima me tvoje mišljenje o ovom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pa zato što većinu muškaraca puca adrenalin za vrijeme poroda. Zato.

----------


## Scandalous

> Pa zato što većinu muškaraca puca adrenalin za vrijeme poroda. Zato.



S obzirom da su očevi novost, to se sutra može opovrgnuti....   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ok.  Odustajem.  Javi se nakon poroda (al ne odmah, nego s odmakom)   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

Ova rasprava je postala jalova, uporno se mijesaju kruske i jabuke.

Jedna stvar je tijek poroda, na koji koji utjece mnostvo faktora.

Druga stvar je odnos supruznika i njihov dogovor unaprijed.

Moguce je da se, nakon sto porod krene, dogodi da unaprijed dogovoreno ponasanje dovodi do efekta kakav nije planiran. Efekta na sam tijek poroda, ako se razumijemo. 

Zena, subjekt poroda, u nekom trenutku za vrijeme poroda moze se naci u situaciji da joj (tj. njenom tijelu) treba to da otac napusti prostoriju. To ne znaci da ona ne voli svoga muza, zeli dominirati u roditeljstvu, ne prihvaca ravnopravnost, i tako dalje. 

To se moze, a ne mora dogoditi. Ali ako se dogadja, koliko god bilo tesko za razumjeti racionalno, treba poslusati tijelo. 

Na silu je besmisleno. 

Nisam rodila vaginalno, ali govorim iz iskustva osluskivanja vlastitoga tijela u nekim drugim situacijama. Fascinantne su neke stvari koje nam se mogu dogoditi potpuno bez utjecaja i kontrole "odozgo", iz mozga.

I naravno, ravnopravnost u roditeljstvu ne znaci precizno odmjerenu podjelu SVIH poslova, duznosti/osjecaja/aktivnosti oko djeteta. Divno je biti u prilici podijeliti konkretne aktivnosti; ipak porodi ne spadaju u takve aktivnosti. To nije ni dobro ni lose, to je tako.

Mislim da je u svakom odnosu u kojem ima ljubavi prekrasno kada se ljudi mogu dinamicki samouskladjivati   :Grin:  a da im to ne predstavlja problem za ego ili nedajboze srce.

----------


## Scandalous

> Ok.  Odustajem.  Javi se nakon poroda (al ne odmah, nego s odmakom)


A štaš kad sam tvrdoglavo magare... aj sad zamisli kako li je mom jadnom mužu...   :Grin:  

Obećala sam i hoću, javit ću... obavezno...   :Wink:

----------


## vertex

> Ja sam na to već odgovorila... pitanje je zašto misli i kako misli da bi joj smetao?


Pa nisu svi ko ti (ili ja). Nije bitno zašto misli i kako misli. Ja ih znam kojima će muž biti na porodu. A one to zapravo ne bi. One bi mamu, prijateljicu, nikoga...Nisam ispitivala zašto, poanta je da one radije to ne bi, ali ipak pristaju - jer je to zapravo tek odnedavno moguće u Splitu, jer se općenito smatra poželjnim, jer je po difaultu tata taj koji danas prati ženu...
Nije bitno zašto neće - je li to instikt, sklonost podnošenju bola u samoći, nedovoljna povezanost, veći osjećaj sigurosti uz mamu...bilo što, svakome svoje. Ali je besmislica da rodilja radi društvene ustupke u tako zahtjevnom trenutku. I ljudski, i fiziološki. I prema rodilji, i prema bebi.

----------


## Scandalous

> Pa nisu svi ko ti (ili ja). Nije bitno zašto misli i kako misli. Ja ih znam kojima će muž biti na porodu. A one to zapravo ne bi. One bi mamu, prijateljicu, nikoga...Nisam ispitivala zašto, poanta je da one radije to ne bi, ali ipak pristaju - jer je to zapravo tek odnedavno moguće u Splitu, jer se općenito smatra poželjnim, jer je po difaultu tata taj koji danas prati ženu...
> Nije bitno zašto neće - je li to instikt, sklonost podnošenju bola u samoći, nedovoljna povezanost, veći osjećaj sigurosti uz mamu...bilo što, svakome svoje. Ali je besmislica da rodilja radi društvene ustupke u tako zahtjevnom trenutku. I ljudski, i fiziološki. I prema rodilji, i prema bebi.


To mi se ne sviđa... kakvi društveni ustupci... radiš to iz dva razloga: ili zato jer to želiš ili zato jer poštuješ muževu želju.... 
Ne radiš to iz ista ta dva razloga.... 
A sve to vrijedi i za muškarca...

----------


## Danka_

Fiziologija je iznad bilo kakvog postivanja i bilo kakve volje.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Fiziologija je iznad bilo kakvog postivanja i bilo kakve volje.


X
Ovdje se uporno mješaju fiziologija i ravnopravnost partnera.
Ma može tvoj partner biti najbolji na svijetu, pun podrške, razumijevanja, ali nije to poanta. On svom tijelu ne može narediti da prestane lučiti adrenalin, a upravo je adrenalin taj koji "koči" porod. I zato se ovdje govori muškarcima kao nepoželjnima na porodu.
Naravno da su uvjeti u većini hrvatskih rodilišta takvi da je ženi naprosto neophodna zaštita partnera pa tu onda cijela priča pada u vodu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Fiziologija je iznad bilo kakvog postivanja i bilo kakve volje.
> 
> 
> X
> Ovdje se uporno mješaju fiziologija i ravnopravnost partnera.
> Ma može tvoj partner biti najbolji na svijetu, pun podrške, razumijevanja, ali nije to poanta. *On svom tijelu ne može narediti da prestane lučiti adrenalin, a upravo je adrenalin taj koji "koči" porod*. I zato se ovdje govori muškarcima kao nepoželjnima na porodu.
> *Naravno da su uvjeti u većini hrvatskih rodilišta takvi da je ženi naprosto neophodna zaštita partnera* pa tu onda cijela priča pada u vodu.


Može li meni netko objasniti taj dio s lučenjem adrenalina? Pa nije baš da taj adrenalin kapa s muža po rodilji i tako je ometa dok rađa. Uz to, adrenalin je hormon, znači proizvod žlijezde s unutarnjim lučenjem, znači - izlučuje se u krvotok. Mužev adrenalin izlučuje se u mužev krvotok, ne dobiva ga rodilja, ne prenosi se zrakom.

Još bi samo napomenula da sam ja rodila u hrvatskom rodilištu i ni na što me se nije prisiljavalo niti me se maltretiralo. A zanimljivo je da nisam jedina s takvim iskustvom. Već sam u par navrata to spominjala, ali taj podatak se uvijek uredno zaobiđe jer je valjda popularno budućim majkama predstavljati hrvatska rodilišta kao ustanove za mučenje. Kad smo već kod fiziologije, mogu reći da će baš takvo strašenje i stvaranje loše slike o našim rodilištima rezultirati nepotrebnim lučenjem adrenalina već pri samoj pomisli na rodilište.

----------


## Danka_

Ne bih ulazila u pricu o tatinom adrenalinu na porodu. To je vrlo pojednostavljena racionalizacija scenarija, trebalo bi nam svima jos par semestara... nekih kolegija da razgovaramo o problemu na razini molekularne biologije i fiziologije. 

Pokusala sam samo bolje razluciti pojmove kojima se ovdje barata: jedni pricaju o situaciji kada rodilji odgovara da otac izadje iz prostorije za vrijeme poroda, jednostavno joj tako pase u tom trenutku - to bi bila fiziologija u smislu u kojem je taj termin ovdje koristen. Jer ona to nije planirala, ali tijek poroda je doveo do toga da joj prisustvo druge osobe (ili trece) tada smeta/odnosi joj snagu/onemogucava da istinski bude ono sto u tom stvarno jest, odvaja je od nje same i poroda. To bi dakle pojednostavljeno receno bila "fiziologija". Drugi to stavljaju u racionalni kontekst: otac "ima pravo" biti tamo, pa "nije fer" da ide van itd. 

Nije poanta u uskracivanju icijih prava, nego u prirodnom tijeku poroda, koji se moze odvijati tako da je u jednom trenutku bolje (za tijek poroda) da tata ode van (ali naravno i ne mora porod ici tako, kao sto su Maja i anchie76 i jos neke cure spomenule).

----------


## meda

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Fiziologija je iznad bilo kakvog postivanja i bilo kakve volje.
> 
> 
> X
> *Ovdje se uporno mješaju fiziologija i ravnopravnost partnera*.
> Ma može tvoj partner biti najbolji na svijetu, pun podrške, razumijevanja, ali nije to poanta. On svom tijelu ne može narediti da prestane lučiti adrenalin, a upravo je adrenalin taj koji "koči" porod. I zato se ovdje govori muškarcima kao nepoželjnima na porodu.
> .


  :Klap:  lijepo si to rekla, kratko, jasno i razumljivo (bar se nadam  :Grin:  )

----------


## pomikaki

> Može li meni netko objasniti taj dio s lučenjem adrenalina? Pa nije baš da taj adrenalin kapa s muža po rodilji i tako je ometa dok rađa. Uz to, adrenalin je hormon, znači proizvod žlijezde s unutarnjim lučenjem, znači - izlučuje se u krvotok. Mužev adrenalin izlučuje se u mužev krvotok, ne dobiva ga rodilja, ne prenosi se zrakom. 
> 
> Još bi samo napomenula da sam ja rodila u hrvatskom rodilištu i ni na što me se nije prisiljavalo niti me se maltretiralo. A zanimljivo je da nisam jedina s takvim iskustvom. Već sam u par navrata to spominjala, ali taj podatak se uvijek uredno zaobiđe jer je valjda popularno budućim majkama predstavljati hrvatska rodilišta kao ustanove za mučenje. Kad smo već kod fiziologije, mogu reći da će baš takvo strašenje i stvaranje loše slike o našim rodilištima rezultirati nepotrebnim lučenjem adrenalina već pri samoj pomisli na rodilište.


lučenje adrenalina: ni meni nije jasno o čemu se tu govori, kakvo prenošenje adrenalina zrakom, nadam se da to nitko ne govori ozbiljno. Ali, meni je razumljivo da prisutna osoba (može biti i malo nervoznija žena, pa čak i loša babica ili doula, da ne generaliziramo samo jadne obespravljene očeve) može lučiti adrenalin koji će utjecati na njezino ponašanje i ometati porod - nekad u manjoj, a nekad u većoj mjeri. Razlika između doule i oca djeteta je u tome što bi doula trebala imati iskustvo proživljenog poroda i iskustvo u pomaganju ženama pri porodima. Zato se neće uzbuđivati ni paničariti, i kad za to dođe vrijeme dozvoliti će rodilji da u miru obavi svoj posao. (Sve je to naravno statistika, možda će u nekom konkretnom slučaju određeni suprug bolje pomoći ženi pri porodu nego neka nervozna babica, ali i statistiku treba uzeti u obzir).

Zaobilaženje tvog dobrog iskustva iz hrvatske bolnice: Drago mi je da si imala dobro iskustvo. Ali to ne znači da nema onih koji imaju loše iskustvo, pa i traume. Što ćemo sada? Mislim da ipak treba pažnju posvetiti onima s traumama. Ako dođeš na sastanak ptsp-ovaca i kažeš: _Nije mi jasno da svi imate ptsp. I ja sam bila u ratu i nemam ga. Ajde da pričamo o tome._  Mislim da bi te cijela grupa čudno pogledala   :Razz:  (ajmo se sada svi uhvatiti za to je li mi usporedba s ptsp-om na mjestu ili ne)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Imaš ti pravo, ali...   :Grin:  

Samo sam htjela upozoriti da se ovdje o lučenju adrenalina (a i nekim drugim temama) raspravlja na jednoj tragikomičnoj razini. Posebno uzmemo li u obzir da se o endokrinim žlijezdama uči u srednjoj, a mislim već i u osnovnoj školi, pa nekima ne fali samo par semestara medicine (ili nekog srodnog studija) nego osnovno poznavanje biologije.

Svoje pozitivno iskustvo spominjem (da ne kažem namećem) jer želim da cure koje očekuju svoj prvi porod znaju da sve može biti i vrlo lijepo i ugodno. I opet naglašavam, stvaranje loše slike o hrvatskim rodilištima je kontraproduktivno.

Na ovom forumu sam puno naučila, neke stvari sigurno ne bi radila tako kako radim bez Rode i zahvalna sam na tome, ali nemojmo se zanositi. Ovo je prije svega edukativni forum i ako netko ne zna ama baš ništa o nadbubrežnim žlijezdama neka ne mudruje previše o lučenju adrenalina.

I ja sam znala pogledati Bostonsko pravo, Zakon u LA i sl. serije pa svejedno ne dijelim savjete na pdf-u Pravni savjeti.

----------


## Danka_

Pcelica Maja, jesi li mozda primijetila da sam ti odgovorila?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Maja, jesi li mozda primijetila da sam ti odgovorila?


Jesam. Vidiš da sam spomenula i par semestara medicine.
Samo, objašnjenje tipa 


> to bi bila fiziologija u smislu u kojem je taj termin ovdje koristen


 mi ne stoji. Već 4 stranice uporno se spominje fiziologija, lučenje adrenalina i sl. na način neprimjeren i za osnovnu školu.
A fiziologija je fiziologija i taj termin se ne bi trebao (ovdje ni drugdje) koristiti u ijednom drugom smislu.

----------


## Danka_

Ja nisam napisala da se termin fiziologija treba ili ne treba koristiti, nego sam pokusala razdvojiti kruske od jabuka: prirodu i drustvo, ako ti je tako lakse. Dakle, konstatirala sam da je ta rijec koristena na taj nacin, pri tome se ogradjujuci (iako bih ja itekako mogla diskutirati i o fiziologiji, ali ne ovdje i sada  :Wink:  )

Usput, referirala sam se na termin fiziologija kada se on odnosio na prirodni tijek poroda, a ne na fiziologiju kod prisutnog muskarca.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Aha, Danka, OK. Nisam skontala   :Embarassed:   ni objašnjavanje, ni ograđivanje. Sorry.

Samo sam htjela skrenuti pažnju na to da je neozbiljno na ovakav način raspravljati o porodu u ovom dijelu "priroda".

U dio "društvo" neću ulaziti. Iz osobnog iskustva mogu reći samo da mi je drago jer je MM bio na porodu i nadam se da će biti i na drugom. 
U svakom slučaju, najvažnije je da imamo mogućnost izbora, a ostalo je stvar dogovora između partnera. A pri tom lučenje adrenalina nikako ne može biti jedan od glavnih argumenata za neprisustvo partnera na porodu.

----------


## tajuska

> ... pitanje je zašto misli i kako misli da bi joj smetao?


ja sam cak to i napisala, al eto ponoviti cu se, mozda lakse shvatis cinjenicu da su osobe razlicitog karaktera, s razlicitimpreferencijama.

dakle, nisam jos nikoga cula da porod ne boli i da ga je neka zena obavila plesuci bez ikakvog stresa. ja iz nekog razloga ne volim imati bilo koga u blizini kad mi je lose. spremna sam tolerirati jedino lijecnika, ako bas moram (iako dok nisam stvarno koma izbjegavam i njih). 

cak i kad sam u najobicnijoj manjoj temperaturi ili s grcevima tijekom menge, mrzim i uzasno me zivcira kad me pritom netko gleda onim telecim pogledom sazaljenja i brige, kad me dodiruje na bilo koji nacin, a kad mi je stvarno lose ne volim niti da je sa mnom u istoj prostoriji. i to se odnosi na sve, zakonitog, mamu, tatu, sestru, prijateljicu. apsolutno svaku osobu koja nema bijelu kutu i nekakvu medicinsku svjedodzbu (priznam i ove alternativne   :Grin:   ). u tim trenucima zelim biti sama po mogucnosti prekrivena necim preko glave i cekati da prode. 

istovremeno mislim da je nemoguce da osoba od krvi i mesa i to jos osoba koja te voli ne bude barem pod malim stresom tijekom i nekakve obicne virozice, a kamoli da je totalno cool i nimalo se ne brine tijekom poroda. evo, ako postoji takva osoba ta moze sa mnom na porod, sve druge ne mogu.

drugi je par rukava sto bi ja da je zakoniti imao bas neopisivu zelju koja je u rangu moje uzasne nelagode tijekom loseg stanja, rekla okej, mozes. jer kako je vjerujem u hr bolnici nemoguce izvesti da on ude u salu u trenutku kad mu kcer ugleda prvo svijetlo, a mogu shvatiti da mu je to bitno i da je to neponovljiv dozivljaj, nekako bi provarila svoju nelagodu. ali bome, morao bi proci teski trening, pogledati nekoliko filmova o porodu i popiti bar 4 crne kave tako da pokusa ne imati onaj teleci pogled i grc u ramenima koji mi dizu zivce...no on nema zelju biti prisutan i  (jednako kao i ja) smatra da je odluka o porodu ma kakva bila, iskljucivo moja odluka i on ce postupiti u skladu s njom. (di sam ga nasla takvog divnog i sama se cesto pitam  :Smile:  )

tak da kaj se tice odenta, ne znam jel adrenalin u smislu ometanja ili o cem se vec radi ima veze sa spolom, meni se nekako vise cini da ima veze s emocijama izmedu dvije osobe koje su bliske (mama ili sestra bi mi stvarale identicnu kolicinu nervoze i stresa kao i zakoniti). zato mi se doula cini najboljim rjesenjem jer bar koliko sam uglavnom ovdje i u "zenska mudrost, zensko tijelo" procitala radi se o zenama s kojima nisi bliska, a koje imaju odredena znanja kojima ti mogu pomoci u teskim trenucima. no to sam ja sa svojim karakterom, temepramentom i stavovima te niposto nisam mjera svih stvari (bilo bi super da se niti drugi ne postavljaju u tu ulogu).

----------


## pomikaki

> U svakom slučaju, najvažnije je da imamo mogućnost izbora, a ostalo je stvar dogovora između partnera. A pri tom lučenje adrenalina nikako ne može biti jedan od glavnih argumenata za neprisustvo partnera na porodu.


Pa u tom cilju je u redu informirati se i biti otvoren za razna mišljenja, kako bismo tu mogućnost izbora iskoristili na najbolji mogući način :uhštosamdanaselokventna:  :Aparatic: 
Lučenje adrenalina ne spominje se kao problem po sebi. Ako moj partner na mom porodu luči adrenalin u tišini ja ću vjerojatno biti previše zaokupljena rađanjem da bih to primjetila. Ako njega njegov adrenalin potiče da pokušava nešto učiniti u trenutku kad to meni ne odgovara, to će mi sigurno smetati.

Informacije iz članka govore da treba razmisliti o prisustvu oca pri porodu uzimajući u obzir i njegovu sposobnost samokontrole. Ne da ih automatski treba isključiti iz cijelog događaja i poslati po starom balkanskom običaju u kafanu.
Meni se osobno početni članak prilično podudara s mojim iskustvom. I nisam zbog njega promijenila mišljenje koje sam već imala. Već prije sam se spremila da, drugi put kad ga budem vodila na porod, naglasim da kad mu kažem neka šuti, da tako i učini. 

Samo to je manja stavka u odnosu na ostale smetnje koje ću imati budem li išla u bolnicu  :/  (žao mi je što doprinosim negativnom stavu prema hrvatskim rodilištima ali moje iskustvo mi tako govori).

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U svakom slučaju, najvažnije je da imamo mogućnost izbora, a ostalo je stvar dogovora između partnera. A pri tom lučenje adrenalina nikako ne može biti jedan od glavnih argumenata za neprisustvo partnera na porodu.
> 
> 
> Pa u tom cilju je u redu informirati se i biti otvoren za razna mišljenja...


Da, dok god se ta mišljenja ne počnu iznositi na nestručan i krivi način.

Prema svemu navedenom MM je bio pravi kandidat za ne vodit ga ni blizu bolnice, a kamoli u rađaonu. Na kraju je ispao prava junačina, a porod našeg djeteta ostao nam je u lijepom sjećanju.

----------


## meda

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  meda prvotno napisa
> ...


a valjda on to suprotno od JUula. harmoniju obitelji vidi u udaljavanju oca iz ove rane faze oko poroda i dojenja, a Juul vidi rjesenje u vrlo ranom ukljucivanju oca.

ja sam nekako vise uz odenta.

----------


## Yuna

Ja se dvoumim dal da bude prisutan ovaj put ili ne.

Nekako mislim da sam opuštenija ako nije, ali htjela bih da i on ima iskustvo za pamćenje u životu.   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

cekaj, adrenalin se ne prenosi zrakom. kaj moras biti vanzemaljac da skuzis da nekog puca adrenalin? da je nervozan, tuzan, zabrinut? pa to se osjeti kod covjeka kojeg ne znas, a kamoli onog s kim zivis (i cekas dijete). 

md je toliki kuler da bi se mogla zakleti na sve zivo da taj nise izlucio ni kap adrenalina dok sam ja radala, ni u bolnici ni doma. 

u bolnici mi je bio daleko vise potreban i koristan nego sto nije (  :Grin:  za formulaciju), a doma me nije ni tangirao, njegov je zadatak bio da se brine za f, a ja sam skoro sve odradila solo, iako u istoj sobi s njima.

----------


## piplica

Nekoliko puta sam već htjela prokomentirati, pa sam odustala.

Meni je prisutnost MM-a smetala.

Sva tri puta.
Ne zato jer me nešto ometao, već zato što se pretjerano brinuo za mene i ja sam to osjećala. 
Možda je krivo to što ja inače brinem o svemu, pa u toj situaciji glupavo brinem što on brine.

I kada sam pročitala za PTSP, to je baš ono što je on proživio nakon mog prvog poroda. Porod je bio težak i on godinama nije mogao uopće razgovarati o tome, bilo mu je sve valjda prešokantno. 
Bez obzira na to, htjeo je na sljedeće porode i to ga je zapravo iscijelilo.

Mislim da bi sve te porode bila lakše odradila bez njega, ali iskreno, nekako mi je sada ipak drago da smo kroz sve to prošli zajedno.

----------


## Bebinja

Imam osjećaj da bi mi muž smetao,ja bi bila previše nervozna.
Ne bi on to mogao podnijeti,ne mislim na sami čin,mislim da bi se mi tamo posvađali,on bi mi  vjerovatno davao nekakve upute  :Laughing:  
 prvi put nisam zažalila šta nije bio kraj mene.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> cekaj, adrenalin se ne prenosi zrakom. kaj moras biti vanzemaljac da skuzis da nekog puca adrenalin? da je nervozan, tuzan, zabrinut? pa to se osjeti kod covjeka kojeg ne znas, a kamoli onog s kim zivis (i cekas dijete).


Ovdje se raspravljalo o fiziologiji i o tome kako očev adrenalin usporava porod kod žene. Na to sam reagirala jer je ta tvrdnja smiješna.

Partnerovo ponašanje tijekom poroda je druga priča. Evo, ja sam sigurna da je MM lučio adrenalin, ali svejedno nije histerično trčao po rađaoni nego je pažnju usmjerio na mene i kako pomoći meni. To bi bila još jedna razlika između čovjeka i nekih drugih sisavaca koji slabije kontroliraju pretjerano lučenja adrenalina (npr. uspaničena mačka).

----------


## BP

ma svaka cast Odentu ali meni ta teorija jednostavno ne drzi vodu. 
Ja sam prosla dva poroda i na oba je MM bio sa mnom. I nije mi ni po cemu smetao, naprotiv bio mi je nezamjenjiva podrska i aktivno sudjelovao narocito u drugom porodu. Moje iskustvo je izuzetno pozitivno.

----------


## Deaedi

A kako nešto tako posve prirodno, jednostavno, prekrasno iskustvo (kako se obično na ovom forumu opisuje porod) može uopće izazvati PTSP, mentalne bolest i sl?.

----------


## mikka

prica se da moze izazvati ptsp kod onih koji nisu namijenjeni da budu na porodu, odnosno muskih.

ocev adrenalin moze usporiti porod jer ga zena osjeti, bez obzira na to sto se ne prenosi zrakom, to je bio moj point.

mislim da se ta odentova tvrdnja temelji na iskustvima neinterventnih poroda, gdje nema hekticne okoline kao u npr. nasim bolnicama. rekla bih da je u nasim bolnicama cak i muz koji pada u nesvijest dobrodosla pratnja, jer alternativa je cesto samoca, odnosno odsutnost bliskih osoba (u nepoznatom okruzenju), sto definitivno nije bas poticajna atmosfera za porod.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ocev adrenalin moze usporiti porod jer ga zena osjeti, bez obzira na to sto se ne prenosi zrakom, to je bio moj point.


E pa cijelo vrijeme pokušavam objasniti da je taj point netočan. 
Adrenalin na porod djeluje isključivo preko krvotoka, žene (rodilje) naravno. 
Adrenalin može produžiti drugi stadij poroda jer inhibira spontane i oksitocinom potaknute kontrakcije uterusa.
Žena ne može osjetiti mužev adrenalin, može samo primjetiti njegov strah ili ponašanje koje joj u tom trenutku ne odgovara. S napomenom da se muž može ponašati "krivo" ne samo zbog adrenalina, već zato jer jednostavno nije spreman za taj događaj. Valjda zato i postoje obavezni tečajevi za očeve na porodu, da ih se barem malo pripremi za porod.

I opet, ženin porod puno učinkovitije može usporiti hrpa postova s horor opisima hrvatskih rodilišta. Ja sam prije prvog poroda ovaj pdf uredno zaobilazila (istina, informacije o porodu skupljala sam, između ostalog, i s Rodinog portala i bile su mi vrlo korisne), nisam ni u RL željela slušati nikakve ružne priče o porodu, MM i ja smo prošli tečaj, došla sam u rodilište bez ikakvih predrasuda i rodila bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## marta

Moj prvi porod je usporilo totalno nepoznavanje i neocekivanje horrora hrvatskih rodilista, tako da eto sad imamo dva primjera, moj i tvoj. A istina je vjerojatno negdje izmedju.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Moj prvi porod je usporilo totalno nepoznavanje i neocekivanje horrora hrvatskih rodilista, tako da eto sad imamo dva primjera, moj i tvoj. A istina je vjerojatno negdje izmedju.


Tako nekako. 
Iako, imam osjećaj da se stanje u rodilištima polako popravlja (ili sam ja nepopravljivi optimist). 
Ženama trebaju jednostavne i točne informacije kako bi na porod došle spremne i sigurne u sebe, a ne zbunjene i izbezumljene od straha.

A ja i dalje mislim da muževi na porodu pomažu, a ako i postanu smetala uvijek mogu napustiti događaj, zar ne?

----------


## argenta

> Ženama trebaju jednostavne i točne informacije kako bi na porod došle spremne i sigurne u sebe, a ne zbunjene i izbezumljene od straha.
> 
> A ja i dalje mislim da muževi na porodu pomažu, a ako i postanu smetala uvijek mogu napustiti događaj, zar ne?


S prvim se slažem samo djelomično. Iz vlastitog iskustva znam da ćete svašta doživjeti neinformirane. Ali ni informacija, spremnost i sigurnost ne pomažu ako se osoblje zainati da će biti po njihovom   :Mad:  

S drugim se slažem u potpunosti.

----------


## anchie76

> A ja i dalje mislim da muževi na porodu pomažu, a ako i postanu smetala uvijek mogu napustiti događaj, zar ne?


Da si detaljnije procitala prvih 5 strana, uvidjela bi da je vecina nas koje razumiju ne prisustvo oca pri porodu ipak drugacije gledaju na to prisustvo u hrvatskom sustavu - pace kao pozitivno u velikoj vecini slucajeva jer je sistem puno gori od adrenalina kojeg ce mozda luciti otac.

----------


## argenta

Što se tiče same teme, sjetila sam se i Laure Shanely koja zagovara neasistirani porod kod kuće (to je tema za drugu žučnu raspravu  :Grin:  ). Njoj je muž bio na prvom porodu; ostala tri je "odradila" skroz sama, i to upravo zato što je osjećala da tako najbrže i najlakše rađa, iako je njezin suprug bio potpuno informiran i slagao se s njezinim izborom, tj. bio je od one vrste koja se minimalno upliće i reagira pod adrenalinom.

Tako da vjerujem kako Odentova tvrdnja stoji u nekim ovakvim slučajevima -- ali slažem se sa svim rečenim o tome da je muž najmanja od svih smetnji u našim bolnicama.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja i dalje mislim da muževi na porodu pomažu, a ako i postanu smetala uvijek mogu napustiti događaj, zar ne?
> 
> 
> Da si detaljnije procitala prvih 5 strana, uvidjela bi da je vecina nas koje razumiju ne prisustvo oca pri porodu ipak drugacije gledaju na to prisustvo u hrvatskom sustavu - pace kao pozitivno u velikoj vecini slucajeva jer je sistem puno gori od adrenalina kojeg ce mozda luciti otac.


Pročitala sam ja prvih 5 strana, uz napomenu da sam sasvim zadovoljna hrvatskom državnom bolnicom u kojoj sam rodila (što sam negdje u tih 5 strana već i napisala) i ne smatram da su svi zdravstveni djelatnici zli sadisti kojima je jedino zadovoljstvo mučiti pacijente pa je muž tu potreban radi obrane.
Muž je išao sa mnom prije svega jer mi je jasno da u bolnicama nema dovoljno osoblja koje će biti stalno uz mene, šetati sa mnom u prvoj fazi poroda ili me pratiti u banju i pomagati mi dok se peti put tuširam. Tu je MM odradio najvažniji dio posla, a iskreno, u rađaoni sam mogla i bez njega, ali eto, kad je već bio tu išao je i on.

----------


## argenta

> Pročitala sam ja prvih 5 strana, uz napomenu da sam sasvim zadovoljna hrvatskom državnom bolnicom u kojoj sam rodila (što sam negdje u tih 5 strana već i napisala) i *ne smatram da su svi zdravstveni djelatnici zli sadisti* kojima je jedino zadovoljstvo mučiti pacijente pa je muž tu potreban radi obrane.


Pa to nitko nije rekao. Ali ih nažalost ima puno koji jednostavno nisu navikli poštivati želje rodilje, ili im se žuri pa je lakše sve odraditi "na traci" (moj slučaj). U takvim je slučajevima dobro imati nekoga kao tampon-zonu.

----------


## Ninči

MM nije bio na mom porodu i falio mi je do neba. Uvjerena sam da bi sve bilo drugačije da je bio.

Sada opet trebam roditi i ponovno neće biti na porodu. Ovaj put jer mu ja to ne dozvoljavam. Iz principa. I zato jer želim da sva naša djeca imaju isti tretman. I iskreno- zato jer mu zamjeram što prvi put nije bio i pomalo ga želim kazniti. I onaj najbitniji razlog- jer želim da je bar on uz naše starije dijete, kad već ja neću moći biti.

Što se tiče očeva na porodu- kao što netko reče- u ovom našem bolesnom bolničkom sustavu smatram to pozitivnim i potrebnim!
Gledam primjer svog brata...bio je na ženinom porodu i sve nas je i više nego iznenadio! On, koji je najveći paničar kojeg znam, koji nikako ni na trenutak ne može kontrolirati adrenalin u normalnim životnim situacijama, on je na porodu bio ekstra smiren i od ogromne pomoći svojoj ženi! Istina- očevi na porodu štete ženama, ali ne nužno svojim ženama. Naime moj braco me sad pred kraj moje trudnoće zove svaki dan i paničari mi oko mojeg poroda....jer je on naime vidio kako to strašno boli  :Grin:  Šteti mi- dovoljno me i samu strah jer sigurno bolje od njega znam kako to boli   :Sick:

----------


## Saradadevii

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8377099.stm

BBC news at ten, Wednesday, 25 November 2009

Should dads be in the delivery room?  

By Clare Murphy 
Health reporter, BBC News  


Would it have been better if he wasn't there? 
It was once imparted to the father over the phone, yet now it's men themselves who often tell their exhausted partner the sex of the child she has just delivered. But could men be more of a hindrance than a help in the delivery room?

French obstetrician Michel Odent says yes, and even blames fathers for an increasing rate of births by Caesarean section. 

At a debate hosted this week by the Royal College of Midwives, Mr Odent will argue against what he dubs "the masculinisation of the birth environment". 

The presence of an anxious male partner in the labour room makes the woman tense and slows her production of the hormone oxytocin, which aids the process of labour, so the French doctor contends. 

This, he says, makes her much more likely to end up on the operating table having an emergency Caesarean section. 

"Having been involved for more than 50 years in childbirths in homes and hospitals in France, England and Africa, the best environment I know for an easy birth is when there is nobody around the woman in labour apart from a silent, low-profile and experienced midwife," he says. 

"Oxytocin is the love drug which helps the woman give birth and bond with her baby. But it is also a shy hormone and it does not come out when she is surrounded by people and technology. This is what we need to start understanding." 

He will be debated by Duncan Fisher, a leading advocate for fathers, who, while pressing for more preparation for fathers, argues they are there because women want them to be - "and we should trust mothers' instincts". 

Here we come

Certainly men's appearance on the labour ward does co-incide with a rising number of caesarean births - although ironically their arrival was in part a backlash against doctor-led, highly-medicalised care in favour of a more woman-centred approach. 

In the 1960s only about a quarter of men in the UK attended the birth of an infant, today it is well over 90%. 


  There are many reasons why the number of emergency Caesarean sections has risen ...none of which have anything to do with the presence of dads 

Patrick O'Brien
Consultant obstetrician 
It is seen as an important rite of passage for any involved father, as well as a marker of social progress - the less developed a country, the more likely childbirth is to be seen as a woman's business best conducted behind closed doors. 

"But I think the other issue is the lack of one-to-one care of women by midwives," says Winnie Rushby of Doula UK, an organisation which provides birthing support from experienced, but non-medically trained women. "Fathers have been called on to provide that help. 

"Some of them are very attuned to the emotional and psychological needs of their partner. But if they are shocked by bodily fluids and very agitated by the pain they see her in, this could play on her mind and stop her psychologically entering the place she needs to be to deliver the baby - the birthing 'zone', if you like. 

"We've gone from men not being there to virtually all men being there. We need to find a new medium, where there is no shame in discussing whether the father should be there or not. Women need to start asking if they really do want him there - and if so, is he prepared for what will go on." 

Staying home

In fact, the greatest advocate of putting men in the mix was US doctor Robert Bradley, who in 1962 published Father's Presence in Delivery Rooms. This was a review of 4,000 cases when husbands were present. 


  Some partners will not feel comfortable themselves in providing physical and emotional support during labour 

Elizabeth Duff
National Childbirth Trust 
He concluded, quite contrary to Dr Odent, that the husband's presence as a so-called "birth coach" actually helped the woman to relax. "With husbands coaching, we have more than 90% totally unmedicated births. No other approach comes near to that figure," he wrote. 

Iran only recently allowed fathers into the delivery room after the health ministry in Tehran asked doctors to reduce the number of Caesarean births. 

At 70% it has been among the highest in the world, and has been explained largely by women's fear of childbirth. Bringing in the men, it was hoped, would provide women with the reassurance they needed to deliver their baby without surgery. 

Whether some men do in fact aid or irk in the delivery room is likely to remain a staple - and unresolved - debate, as any clinical trial would be almost impossible to conduct. 

"But what we do know is that there are many reasons why the number of emergency caesarean sections has risen - including obesity, older mothers, and fear of litigation - none of which have anything to do with the presence of dads," says Patrick O'Brien, a consultant from the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists. 

"Having a baby together is an intense, life-changing experience that most couples want to experience together. The father can be an immensely reassuring presence for the mother. 

"And as for the suggestion that men won't cope with the so-called gore - well, most of his role can be carried out at the head-end, talking, mopping her brow, offering sips of water. Of course a man shouldn't feel forced to be there, but I have yet to meet one who said after the birth of his baby - 'I wish I'd stayed at home'."

----------


## Saradadevii

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womansho...9_47_wed.shtml

*Fathers in the delivery room* 25 November 2009  

Listen to this item

Help or hindrance?

Michel Odent, known as the father of natural childbirth, will warn this week at the Royal College of Midwives annual conference that the father’s presence at the birth can lead to his partner having a more painful and longer birth because of the anxiety of having him around. He argues women should be left alone with only a midwife to help them. He believes the 'masculinisation of the birth environment' helps to explain the fact that nearly a quarter of women in the UK now have a caesarean section. So is he right? Should we assume men shouldn’t be present at the birth rather than the other way round? Jenni is joined by Michel Odent and consultant obstetrician Pat O'Brien.

----------


## marijanada

Moj je muž na porodu bio uz mene i bio je jako smiren (jer je tražio da mu daju nešto za smirenje  :Wink:  ), a ja sam imala subjektivni osjećaj da me trudovi triput više bole ako me ne drži za ruku. Bez njega bih uvenula k'o ubrani mak i zato  bi ga opet vodila na porod, bez obzira što je osoblje bilo jako ljubazno i susretljivo.

----------


## dani1

Iskreno meni bi na porodu MM smetao, ne zato što je paničar, nego meni je bilo najugodnije kad bi me pustili potpuno samu, u tišini. Nisam pročitala sve postove, ali mislim da svaka žena ima pravo odlučiti za sebe, nekome paše, nekome ne. Mene kad nešto boli nevolim da se slini oko mene već da me se ostavi na miru. Situacija kod nas u bolnicama je pomalo igra na sreću, kako te dopadne i možda je bolje imati uz sebe nekog svog, ali nekog ko će se boriti za tebe, tko zna sve tvoje želje i očevi bi se prije poroda morali informirati koliko i žene, ne samo na tečajevima, nego za istač.

----------


## igorbar

Ja sam bil sa suprugom na porodi i ona veli da bi joj bilo puno teze bez mene jer su sestre bile uzasno bezobrazne. Pogotovo jedna sa dlakavim rukama, izgledala je ko gorila  :Laughing:

----------


## emira

Moram priznati da nisam bila neki žustri zagovornik obvezne prisutnosti očeva na porodu. Primjerice MM  i ja smo imali dogovor o njegovom neprisustvu. On je jednostavno tip koji ne podnosi krv, ruši se u nesvijest itd. a ja nisam htjela ništa forsirati. On se igrom slučaja ipak našao uz mene i sada mi je drago što je bio samnom. Možda će zazvučati glupo, ali da nije bilo njega mislim da bi puno stvari pošlo po zlu pa tako ne bi  uspio ni VBAC.  I moram napomenuti, držao se iznenađujuće junački (s obzirom na to da mu se povraća kad se poreže na nož)...

----------


## anchie76

> Ja sam bil sa suprugom na porodi i ona veli da bi joj bilo puno teze bez mene jer su sestre bile uzasno bezobrazne. Pogotovo jedna sa dlakavim rukama, izgledala je ko gorila


Drago mi je da si bio, u tim uvjetima si svakako pomogao supruzi   :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Ja još nisam načistu sama sa sobom o ovoj temi.Mm i ja smo dogovorno odustali od njegova prisustva pri prvom porodu jer je mislio da bi pao u nesvjest.I drago mi je da je odustao.
Da samo znate koliko nam "hrabrih"očeva dođe na šivanje ili pregled jer su tijekom poroda kolabirali  :Rolling Eyes:  Tako da im ostane uspomena na rođenje djeteta  :Laughing:  
Ali svatko ima pravo izbora zar ne  :Grin:

----------


## mitovski

Dok nisam upoznala mm-a uvijek sam govorila da će jednoga dana na porodu biti moja mama s kojom sam jako povezana ili moja najbolja prijateljica jer sam smatrala da ne postoji muškarac koji bi mi na porodu bio od pomoći.
Danas ne mogu niti zamisliti da bi uz mene bio netko drugi nego mm, a to je i njegova velika želja i mislim da bi on prije pao u nesvijest ne znajući što se samnom događa nego da je uz mene.
Od samog početka je zainteresiran za sve vezano uz trudnoću, želi slušati i želi naučiti i razumijeti što se sve u trudnoći događa.
Objasnila sam mu da želim što prirodniji porod i očekujem da ako u rodilištu ne budu imali razumijevanja za to da ćemo se lakše izboriti nas dvoje nego ja jedna.
Isto tako vjerujem i da će mi pomoći ako u nekom trenutku zaboravim na disanje pa će me on podsjetiti, a i nije tip koji paničari.
Svakako treba poštovati želju muškaraca koji ne žele jer misle da to ne mogu i takav mi sigurno ne bi bio od pomoći pa bih odabrala mamu ili prijateljicu ali ja sam paničar i ne mogu zamisliti da netko meni blizak nije uz mene jer će me to smiriti.
Naravno da ne samo otac nego i bilo tko drugi može pomoći ili odmoći a to sve ovisi o ženi koja rađa i onome tko je uz nju.
Mislim da kod nas nažalost nekada više štete što se psihe a i ostaloga tiče može napraviti bolničko osoblje nego otac.

----------


## Saradadevii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_lTX...eature=related

intervju s Odentom o sudjelovanju oceva na porodu

----------


## frost

> Mislim da dolazi do nesporazuma izmedju Maje i icyoh zbog razglicitog pogleda na samu rijec "ometa".  Ispravite me ako sam u krivu..
> 
> Slutim da icyoh to vidi na nacin da on recimo postavlja kriva pitanja ili radi krive stvari, dok vjerujem da Maja na to gleda da otac moze raditi sve prave stvari ali svejedno siriti prostorom adrenalin koji smeta porodu.
> 
> Adrenalin je taj koji usporava porod, koji ometa trudove i koji moze dovesti do hitnog carskog itd.  I ukoliko je otac takav da nije u stanju biti smiren i u nirvani dok majka radja, apsolutno mogu podrzati ideju da majka odluci da otac ne prisustvuje porodu u svrhu sto uspjesnijeg i lakseg poroda.
> 
> No kad gledamo nase bolnice i radjanje u njima, mislim da nema govora o tati ili ne tati.*  Adrenalin je do maksimuma, tata tu stvarno moze samo pomoci da se ona manje bori sa sistemom.*
> 
> Ove nijanse o kojima odent govori a i ovaj moj paragraf gore gdje majka odlucuje da tata ne sudjeluje u svrhu stu lakseg poroda - rekla bih da to ipak prolazi vecinom kod kucnih poroda, gdje je ajmo reci sve skoro pa idealno pa bi ocev adrenalin mogao utjecati.  Ak se prica o bolnici, tatin adrenalin je stvarno zanemariv u odnosu na milion drugih stvari koje ometaju porod tamo.
> ...


to je sustina! 

mm je bio na porodjaju i nije mi smetao, u sustini nije mi mnogo pomogao u nicemu konkretno, ali je njegovo prisustvo mnogo znacilo i zbog osoblja i zbog boljeg porodjajnog boxa koji je jedini izdvojen pa ona mogu prisutvovati muzevi. 
Sve u svemu, sve zavisi od supruga odnosno decka, neko je sposoban to izneti a neko nije.

----------


## Handy

Meni je moj pomogao i mislim da ne bih uspjela bez lijekova da nije bio uz mene.

----------

